# copperHead 2.0  Finish!!! Thx at all!!!



## Jbfem (15. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach langer Zeit wird mein Traum Gehäuse endlich greifbar. Ich spiele seit Jahren schon damit ein TJ 11 zu modden doch leider ergab es sie nie so richtig. Doch jetzt nach 1.0 war meine Vision relativ schnell klar ein "Großer Bruder " musste folgen. Mein concept wurde letztes Jahr auf der Cebit bestätig , wo ich mich intensiv mit dem Tj07 Designer vor Ort mir alles Erklären und Zeigen lies ,was alles möglich ist zu modden. Von da an lies mich der Gedanke nicht los ein Tj 11 zu kaufen. Durch ein glücklichen Zufall bekamen martma und Ich die Chance ein TJ 11 zu erhalten und zu modden und es war schnell klar wer es bekommt  (Danke nochmal Markus!). Nach vielen Stunden Telefonie via Handy /skype konnte martma den Start für copperHead 2.0 beginnen. Diese Projekt ist auch das letzte für meine copperHead Reihe und somit wird es Langzeitprojekt OHNE Kompromisse!!!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












_Hardware Update 

-Evga SR-2 mit Wakü von Liquid Extasy
-Intel Xenon X5570 *2@4,0Ghz
-12GB copperhead Mushkin@copperMod OCZ Heatsink!!!
-Intel SSD 520 240GB  
-Sandisk 64GB *1
-Samsung 2,5Hdd 1TB *1
-Seasonic x 1250W
-Nvidia EVGA 660TI @copperHead 2.0 Design
-Nvidia EVGA 970 SC @copperHead 2.0 Design



_





Cooling

_Kompl. Wakü aus Kupfer! 

_

modding


_-Iatx full Mod!
-mega Mount 6 sLights neus Design!
-Tray HTPX 2.0 
-sTray 2.0
-TOP ambiLight BLACK 2.0
-Full inlay mit application copperHead 2.0
-2 Stripes Design 
-Frame Stripes mit FULL COPPER
-CPU ProtoType copperHead 2.0 first only by Liquid Extasy
-Spiegel in Schwarz Look




_
und noch mehr.......




So die ersten Bilder vom TJ 11!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (15. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Viel Spaß beim modden.


----------



## PrincePaul (15. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hört sich sehr gut an 
Gleich schonmal einklinken hier.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (15. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

interessant, hat schonmal vorher jemand iATX dadrin gehabt ?


----------



## Drizztly (15. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

[X] ABO


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

abo! i-atx finde ich irgendwie optisch ansprechender, als das standart-layout. man sieht mal was von den aufwändigen graka-kühlern und nicht nur die rückseite, die nur selten von werk eine backplate hat


----------



## RazOr #2Low (16. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

jo da hast du natürlich recht, finde iATX sowieso optisch ansprechender  meinte damit nur, ob das schonmal jemand in nem TJ11 realisiert hat


----------



## Hukkel (16. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Good luck Guido!


----------



## Jbfem (17. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So der alte  "OCZ DDR2 Ram" zu copperHead 2.0 Version






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Finish: Mushkin copperHead 2.0​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​​


----------



## Gurkensalat (17. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ein neuer Copperhead  ich fand schon deinen alten Copperhead wunderschön, deshalb freue ich mich sehr über dieses Tagebuch. Das TJ11 ist sehr geil, was packst du da für Radis rein? Werden eig. auch teile verkupfert? Wäre schön wenn du davon dann Bilder einstellen könntest wenn du das selbst machst.


----------



## latza (17. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sau geil, hab mir dein erstes angeguckt, und bin jetzt schon krass auf das jetzige gespannt.. 
kannst du vllt die Bilder oben ein wenig erklären, habe das noch nie gesehen mit dem Ram-Mod, du hast den OCZ Kühler mit dem Original Copperhead getauscht oder wie sehe ich das?
Danke schonmal^^

MfG


----------



## Erik Cartman (17. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da sabber ich doch mit


----------



## Jbfem (18. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



latza schrieb:


> Sau geil, hab mir dein erstes angeguckt, und bin jetzt schon krass auf das jetzige gespannt..
> kannst du vllt die Bilder oben ein wenig erklären, habe das noch nie gesehen mit dem Ram-Mod, du hast den OCZ Kühler mit dem Original Copperhead getauscht oder wie sehe ich das?
> Danke schonmal^^
> 
> MfG


 


@Danke erstmal für euer Interesse !

Also die Mushkin copperHead Original Rams sind Nur mit Wärmeleitpads ausgestattet und somit  ist der Kühlkörper sehr leicht abzuschrauben.
Bei den OCZ ist es nicht der Fall! Hier wurde Wärmeleit Kleber verwendet und trotz Erwärmung durch den Fön, blieben sehr viele Ramblöcke beim abschrauben am Blech hängen.

Schade für den Ram aber DDR 2 braucht eh keiner mehr somit war es mir egal  

Aus den Mushkin Rams kamen jetzt WLP auf jeden Ramblock und der OCz passt OHNE Zwischenraum perfekt auf meine "mushkin DDR3" .

Somit habe ich mal eben "NEUE copperHead 2.0 " Unikate erschaffen


----------



## latza (18. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ahh oke, ich verstehe nice nice ^^
warte schon auf die nächsten


----------



## jamie (18. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Geil! Copperhead war hammer!
Wird aber nicht ganz billig  Das SR 2 alleine kostet ja schon so viel, wie ein ganzer Pc. 
I-ATX? Kann mich jmd bitte aufklären?
Edit: falls es dich interessiert: http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=20


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. September 2013)

inverted ATX, teils auch als reversed ATX bezeichnet.
der mainboardtray sitzt auf der linken seite, die pci-slots sind oben und der i/o bereich vom mainboard sitzt unten.
as tj11 hat im prinzip bereits i-atx. allerdings halt nochmal mit der eigendlichen rückseite nach oben ausgerichtet, man könnte es also als "rotated i-atx" bezeichnen
zum beispiel das bitfenix outlaw oder auch einige andere silverstone cases.


----------



## jamie (18. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ah, ok, danke hab bloß bei Google nix dazu gefunden.


----------



## GameTwist (18. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Copperhead 2? 

Bin ich doch dabei!


----------



## nick9999 (18. September 2013)

Also ich freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis 

[X] Abo


----------



## Jbfem (19. September 2013)

So gestern bekam ich die Restlichen OCZ Reaper und ich konnte dadurch alle Rams umbauen 
Das besondere ist das die Kühler so umgebaut sind, das die schönen Seiten sichbar sind und nicht das Ocz logo Loch in der Mitte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Accipiper (19. September 2013)

Klingt spannend. Ich bin dabei. aumen:


----------



## Jbfem (21. September 2013)

Als nächstes wurde das Seitenteil mit "smoke Plexi" bestückt .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. September 2013)

Das Projekt kenn ich doch iwo her 
Woher verrat ich nicht


----------



## Jbfem (22. September 2013)

Sorry kein Kommentar !


----------



## 991jo (22. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

MOAR PLS! 

[X]ABO


----------



## Speeedymauss (22. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Sorry kein Kommentar !


 zum glück hab ich mitbekommen was da vorher stand


----------



## 991jo (22. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Spoilern bitte


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wunderschön


----------



## Jbfem (23. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So meine Freunde hier ein Update der Finalen Mainboard Halterungen ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (23. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sehr sauber und ordentlich, hoffe du ziehst das bei sämtlichen folgenden Sachen weiter so durch


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sieht schick aus! sieht aus, als könnte man den tray rausziehen und die hardware ausserhalb schon verbauen.


----------



## Jbfem (23. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Genau so ist es gedacht  Das Design den MB Tray wird noch verändert in "ambiTray 2.0" evtl sogar für das SR-2


----------



## Jbfem (24. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So es ist geschafft. Das Problem Kind "Backplate " hat es zu 99% Passgenauigkeit überlebt und nun kann ich verkünden das jetzt das TJ 11 ein Iatx Gehäuse ist! Danke hier an meinen Freund martma der es wirklich klasse hin bekommen hat "Thx" 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (24. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht sehr sauber aus!


----------



## DumBaz (27. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht Schoen aus 

[X] Abo


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

4 Seiten und schon auf der Main ! Glückwunsch das Teil sieht bisher genial aus

Abo


----------



## Jbfem (28. September 2013)

Wow  das ist aber eine Überraschung ! Danke aber es ist ja noch nicht soviel passiert  

Update :  Das SR-2 ist extrem selten geworden und leider auch bei Auktionshäuser recht selten . 

Somit an euch Pcgh Team hat irgend jemand ein SR-2 rumliegen ??? Pls pn .
  Next step ist in der Planung am TJ 11 doch das ist erstmal geheim


----------



## jamie (28. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich hab dir doch einen Link gepostet.
EVGA | Products | Product List
Ist nur B-Ware aber immerhin bezahlbar.


----------



## NiXoN (28. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

nach das behalt ich auch mal im Auge
[X] ABO

Sieht schonmal gut aus, der Anfang
Was ich immer schade finde ist, dass alles nur in schwarzen Gehäusen gemacht wird. Wo ist das schicke Silber hin??


----------



## Jbfem (29. September 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich hab dir doch einen Link gepostet. EVGA | Products | Product List Ist nur B-Ware aber immerhin bezahlbar.




Ja leider geht die Bestellung nicht abzuschliessen .  Habe den Support schon angeschrieben doch noch keine Antwort bekommen .


@silberlook

Kupfer und Silber ist nicht so mein fall  evtl baue ich mal " nickelHead" als nächstes.


----------



## XE85 (29. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr interessantes Projekt, vor allem der umbau mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten statt oben. Wäre das TJ11 nur nicht so monströs - ein Mini TJ11, so in TJ07 Größe, das wärs.


----------



## Jbfem (30. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



XE85 schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Projekt, vor allem der umbau mit den Anschlüssen nach hinten statt oben. Wäre das TJ11 nur nicht so monströs - ein Mini TJ11, so in TJ07 Größe, das wärs.



Diese Kombi währe Traumhaft das stimmt 

Update : Heute Morgen erhielt ich eine Info über ein SR-2 was wohl recht balt auf meinen Schreibtisch liegen sollte wenn alles klappt  Drückt mir die Daumen bitte ,denn es ist eigendlich mein Highlight des copperHead 2.0 Projekt


----------



## PrincePaul (30. September 2013)

Ja das hört sich doch sehr gut an  
Echt ein außergewöhnliches Board.  


Aber warum gerade auf Sockel 1366 Basis? Willst wohl deinen aktuellen Xeon noch nicht in Rente schicken.

Das SR X mit S. 2011 wäre ja noch krasser/passender für diese Mod xD


----------



## Addi (30. September 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

[X] Aboniert


----------



## Jbfem (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



PrincePaul schrieb:


> Aber warum gerade auf Sockel 1366 Basis? Willst wohl deinen aktuellen Xeon noch nicht in Rente schicken.
> 
> Das SR X mit S. 2011 wäre ja noch krasser/passender für diese Mod xD


 

Ich liebe die Classified Serie da ich 2* X58 classified 760 hatte  und ich für copperHead 2.0 umbedingt ein  SR-2 wollte ,denn  es passt einfach mehr vom Charm als "großer" Bruder dazu 


Update SR-2









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GameTwist (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh mein Gott. 

Sieht das hammer aus.


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Killerboard 
So ne IDE Buchse vermiss ich auch ab und zu, so komisch sich das anhört


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

8pin und 6pin cpu stromanschluss pro sockel :O was für cpu's brauchen den soviel power? @stock wohl keine  
aber schick sieht es aus. wenn ich nicht zu den intel-verweigerern gehören würde, wäre evga definitiv mein favorit und der boardpartner. gleiches gilt für die grakas  ich will amd-karten von evga!


----------



## 991jo (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Killerboard
> So ne IDE Buchse vermiss ich auch ab und zu, so komisch sich das anhört



Naja, ich hab bei mir einen Sata-DVD-Brenner rumfahren und 4 mit IDE. Die mit IDE liegen aber nur rum, weil ich die nirgends anstöpseln kann.



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> 8pin und 6pin cpu stromanschluss pro sockel :O was für cpu's brauchen den soviel power? @stock wohl keine
> aber schick sieht es aus. wenn ich nicht zu den intel-verweigerern gehören würde, wäre evga definitiv mein favorit und der boardpartner. gleiches gilt für die grakas  ich will amd-karten von evga!



Also bei so vielen Anschlüsen müsste man doch glatt 2 Netzteile verbauen, eins fürs Mainboard + CPU und eins für die GPUs


----------



## DumBaz (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich habe mich auch gerade gefragt "Wieso hat das Board jetzt 5 anstatt nur 2 Strom-Pin-Stecker" ???
In anbetracht des Uebertacktungspotenzials des SR-2 wird bestimmt NUR eine der CPU´s bestimmt
sich nicht mit weniger als 350-500 W zufrieden geben 
Jetzt noch eine PCIx Zusatzstromversorgung und das naechste Kraftwerk kann gleich nebenan gebaut werden 

Nee ist nur ein Spass 

Ich finde es sehr Interessant wieviel bei solchen OC-Versuchen an moeglichem zusaetzlichem Potenzial freigesetzt
wird und man abschaetzen kann (sofern das Geld vorhanden ist) ob man die Leistung haben will oder nicht.

Ich freue mich auf weiteres


----------



## Dr.Leo (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht super aus und nebenbei bemerkt: ich liebe gigantische Mods - und das wird einer!
[x] Abo


----------



## WarRan'][' (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schließe mich den anderen an, Abo


----------



## meik19081999 (4. Oktober 2013)

Auch ein abo von mir.
Sieht hammer aus


----------



## Jbfem (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mein Gott ich bin echt überrascht wer hier alles Abo schreit !!!  DANKE!!!!


Fakt ist copperHead 2.0 soll nicht mit MEGA Hardware overkill glänzen sondern es soll einzigartig werden. Ich hoffe ich schaffe die Balance mit guter Hardware und Design wie bei 1.0. Hier wird der Druck doch größer als ich Dachte doch ich bleibe meinem Concept erstmal treu.

Hardware Update:  2* Intel 5520 @ Stock da Wakü noch nicht da ist. Meine GTX 570 bleibt erstmal und beim NT hoffe ich gibt es bald positive Neuigkeiten 


Ich will keine 2KW Heizmaschine ala X5650 @ 4GHZ  mit 4 Titan Bauen !!! Habe viele Pn's bekommen und somit hier an alle NEIN. Power ist bei Stock schon mehr als genug.
Doch ich bin echt verliebt in dieses Bord und kann es wirklich nur weiter empfehlen. Ein Set kostet knapp 390€  incl. CPU was ein 1150 auch locker kostet !!! 


Trotz allem Danke an euch und ich hoffe es geht bald wieder weiter


----------



## jamie (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Scheiß auf Hardware! Ich will Optik!


----------



## WarRan'][' (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wir sind ja auch nichthierum Top Hardware zu sehen sondern schöne Casemods


----------



## Jbfem (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Leider muste copperHead 1.0  nun in den Ruhestand gehen um dem Bruder zu unterstützen R.I.P copperHead ich werde dich immer im meinem Herzen haben!​


Update : SR-2 Test!!!
​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Klasse Hardware klasse Optik .. Abo gab es schon gleich zum Anfang 


Hammer ... Nur schade, dass Projekt 1.0 dafür "bluten" musste


----------



## jamie (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## WarRan'][' (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sleeve passend zum CPU Kühler, top


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

2 von den Kühlern schaut dann gleich nochmal so geil aus
Aber ich persöhnlich hät copperhead 1 in ne Vitrine gestellt und alles so gelassen wies war
So bringen dir ja jetzt die ganzen schönen gebogenen Rohre nix mehr 
Ach ja wegen den Rohren: Sitzen 12mm Kupferrohre fest genug in Bitspower Multilink Adaptern, um sie allein damit zu befestigen?


----------



## Jbfem (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mit der Vitrine wäre toll gewesen doch copperHead 2 wird min. genauso teuer und leider ist immer mein Budget sehr knapp kalkuliert und somit muss ich eben subventionieren 
Die Bitspower sind so fest das du wirklich kraft braust um sie zu lösen !!!


----------



## Dr.Leo (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh Gott, das wird wahnsinnig!
Ein 2. solcher custom-cooler und du brauchst weder die restliche Hardware noch dein Case!
Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass allerdings der Rest deines Mods ebenso Nerp*rn wird, wie dieser Waterblock


----------



## Jbfem (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update


copperHead 2.0 wurde in der Letzten Zeit nicht vernachlässigt , sondern der große Bruder suchte Hersteller für etwas besonders und wurde bei Aquacomputer und Liquid Extasy fündig.

Sven Hanisch von Aquacomputer hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen die Richtigen Produkte zu copperHead 2.0 zu erstellen und somit wird es in den nächsten Tagen ein großes Paket bei mir eintreffen   Vielen Dank hier nochmal an Aquacomputer!!!

Auch Marc Gaser von Liquid Extasy muss ich wirklich ein  großes Lob aussprechen da er nicht nur ein super Kühler für mein SR-2 herstellt , sondern nach langen Email Debatten auch 2 CPU Kühler , die erstmal einzigartig für copperHead 2.0 hergestellt werden!!!!!

Zu TJ11 sind Martma und ich noch in Beta Status da das ambiTray für HPTX doch etwas komplizierter ist als wir dachten. Das kompl. Design wie ich mir es vorgestellt hatte ,wird wohl umgedacht werden müssen, das es Probleme mit der AGB Position gibt. Aber auch hier sind wir dran eine gute Design Lösung zu finden.
Bilder wird es wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen geben.


----------



## Jbfem (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Tataaaa die Post war da ​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier mal eine Idee nach copperHead 2.0 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

klingt ganz so, als müsstest du copperhead 1 nicht zerlegen, bzw könntest es wieder zusammensetzen. dann gibts hinterher ein familienfoto


----------



## PrincePaul (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht gut aus 

Was wird denn das nächste Projekt?
Copperhead 3.0 oder CopperHead Mini nachdem du ja jetzt auf HPTX gegangen bist wirkt das mATX Board hier ja schon fast winzig 

Deine Spezialkühler von Aquatuning/Liquid Extasy hören sich ja auch schonmal sehr gut an ... WIR WOLLEN BILDER... SCHNELL xD


----------



## Jbfem (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> klingt ganz so, als müsstest du copperhead 1 nicht zerlegen, bzw könntest es wieder zusammensetzen. dann gibts hinterher ein familienfoto


 
Leider schon verkauft 1.0





PrincePaul schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Was wird denn das nächste Projekt?
> Copperhead 3.0 oder CopperHead Mini nachdem du ja jetzt auf HPTX gegangen bist wirkt das mATX Board hier ja schon fast winzig
> ...


 

copperHead mini ist jetzt echt zufall da ich ja schon lange dieses Borad gesucht habe und juhu ebay sei Dank kann ich es jetzt doch machen,aber das dauert noch etwas !


----------



## Ben™ (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Verkauft?  *Kopfschüttel*
Eigentlich sollten Modding-Projekte nicht verkauft werden.


----------



## Jbfem (13. Oktober 2013)

Naja, neue Projekte kosten etwas Geld  Aber ein TJ 07 ist ja schnell besorgt


----------



## Jbfem (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Firma Big melon hat mir etwas geholfen noch 2 gleiche Karten des Typ's Gtx 660Ti zu besorgen, einen Herzlichen Dank ,die Jungs sind klasse!!!
 Warum diese Karten und nicht 690 oder Titan? Es steckt ein System dahinter, da ich mir sehr viele Gedanken über das neue Design gemacht habe, entsprang mir eine Idee die mich zu diesem kauf  inspirierte
 Wie bei cuHead 1.0 wird auch hier Aquacomputer für die Grakas verbaut die ich ebenfalls von BM bestellt habe. Die Kühler bleiben erstmal ab da ich versuche sie etwas zu verändern und somit kommt in laufe der Zeit ein Update hier und da  Eins ist allerdings Fakt mein AX 750 muss leider weichen da ich einfach keine Stromstecker mehr für die Cpu habe  Es hat genug Leistung ohne Frage, aber zu wenig Anschlüsse.
 Ich denke es wird wieder ein Corsair AXi oder ein RM 1000. Oder doch ein Evga???? Was meint ihr dazu ?!  ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

EVGA würde denke ich mehr passen  Wobei die AXi auch sehr gut sind.. werde selbst mein DPP10 gegen eins Tauschen..

Du könntest dir ja zwecks Design die SLI Pro Bridges von EVGA anschauen, ich finde die würden sehr gut dazu passen  


Ansonsten.. Weiterhin sehr schick, schlicht und einfach umwerfend .. Weiter so


----------



## 991jo (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht nice aus mit den 3 GPUs und der Soundkarte.

Gehörst du auch zu den Menschen, die im Winter mehr Eis essen als im Sommer?


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Na, jetzt haste alles so schön von Evga... mach doch da beim Netzteil keine Ausnahme
Wegen der SLI Bridge...Ich glaub da giibts eh noch ne nette Überaschung in glänzendem Kupfer


----------



## Jbfem (22. Oktober 2013)

Also zum Thema sli Brücke , tatsächlich habe ich die neuen Brücken schon im Newsletter gesehn und eingeschrieben um welche zu bekommen . Doch es hängt noch von ein paar Designs ab ob es mit dem aquacomputer Terminal passt . 3fach 5fach oder 7 Fach ??? welche kommt is ungewiss , da alles perfekt in einer Größe werden soll .


----------



## Niebher (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

dasselbe dacht ich mir auch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Willst du beim NT wirklich von Not zu Elend wechseln? 

BTW: Nach Copperhead 1 lasse ich hier auf jeden Fall ein Abo da


----------



## Jbfem (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Willst du beim NT wirklich von Not zu Elend wechseln?



Welches soll ich nach deiner Meinung denn sonst nehmen ? Ich hatte schon div. Hersteller doch keins war so leise und gut wie von Corsair! Vor allem der Service ist echt genial, 1 Woche RMA schafft keiner den ich bis jetzt in Anspruch genommen habe


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ist das die konfig wie sie am ende unter wasser auch sein soll? wozu die kleine 650? als physx-karte? oder einfach nur für zusätzliche monitore? 

kupfer-sli bridge hätte was. und dan natürlich gleich so, dass es optisch eine ist.

zum thema netzteil, bequiet wäre auch noch ne möglichkeit. hab ich zumindest noch keinerlei probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## Jbfem (23. Oktober 2013)

Die gtx 650 hatte ich über und nur mal so drauf getan  Man kann ja bis zu 4 Karten 


BeQuiet sind mir schon 2 abgeraucht ! Eins ging nicht mehr an und das andere machte sogar mein 680i sli 775 kaputt durch Überspannung !
Von daher nein Danke die nicht nochmal !


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So dann häng ich mich hier auch mal rein! 
[X]Abo!   
Bin mit dem ersten cuHead nicht vertraut, daher lass ich mich hier überraschen


----------



## Jbfem (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update: Da mein System auf Luft (Lärm!!!) läuft, habe ich einfach mal angefangen alles zu Säubern. Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, wie gut durchdacht der AMS wirklich ist! ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ein super Tag für copperHead 2.0 denn die 1 wichtige Lieferung aus dem Hause Aquacomputer ist eingetroffen! Es war sehr spannend nach sehr vielen Emails mit dem Support, ob wir an alles gedacht haben um Flexibel zu bleiben und in der Tat die Jungs haben mir sehr Geholfen!  Der Radiator war wie nicht anders zu erwarten perfekt ,doch auf die Pumpe war ich gespannt. Kurz gesagt "Hammer"!!! Extrem Schwer und super Verabeitet und viel wichtiger kompl. Flexibel von den Anschlüssen her! Ob links oder Rechts einbaubar, oben oder unten einfach egal Ich freue mich schon in ein paar Wochen alles in Betrieb nehmen zu können da die Lüfter Bleche jetzt erst mal zum Pulverer gehen.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nett, dann kann's ja bald losgehen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr schickes Wakü Equipment  Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## Jbfem (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da ich ja immoment er auf Luft unterwegs bin, habe ich mir gedacht wenn dann nur in CU​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

hui, es gibt doch optisch ansprechende boxed-kühler 

ist der schiebeschalter fürs licht oder drosselt der den lüfter?


----------



## Jbfem (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja das finde ich aus ! Für Box echt klasse und 8 Grad Kühler im Slow Modus , denn ja der Schalter ist für High und Low Lüfter Modus


----------



## Niebher (1. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

das es sowas gibt


----------



## Jbfem (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heute Abend war ich bei meinen Besten Kumpel Fearless(Toby) der mich bei dem Design wie bei CopperHead 1.0. sehr unterstützt. Software ist einfach nicht meine Stärke
Dieses Bild ist natürlich nicht Final und soll euch nur mal meine Gedanken zeigen warum ich auf einige Änderungen gesetzt habe ! Nächste Woche soll auch ein Tolles Paket von Liquid Extasy in Haus geliefert werden, wo ich mich wirklich drüber Freue, denn es wird eine Premiere werden was die CPU Kühler angeht! ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worco (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

WOOOOW...krass mit den 8 RAM Slots und 2 CPUS usw... bin sehr gespannt aufs Endergebnis!


----------



## jamie (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## CmdCobra (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

WoW  

Wenn Hardware sexy sein könnte, dann ist das Ding "Sexiest Hardware alive 2013"


----------



## Dr.Leo (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht sehr gut aus!
Finde es allerdings fast ein wenig zu dunkel - vllt liegt das aber auch nur am Programm..?


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

dein kollege hat's drauf. immer wieder praktisch, wenn jemand aus seinem freundeskreis sowas kann 

dem bild nach zu urteilen wird es wohl eine selbstgefertige brücke zwischen den beiden kühlblöcken geben. oder eine gekaufte verändert. ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



worco schrieb:


> WOOOOW...krass mit den 8 RAM Slots und 2 CPUS usw... bin sehr gespannt aufs Endergebnis!



Um es genau zu sagen sind es 12 Ram Platze für min. 12GB wo ich aber noch am überlegen bin noch mal 12GB zu kaufen um die Slots
alle zu besetzten.



jamie schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus.


 
Danke!



CmdCobra schrieb:


> WoW
> 
> Wenn Hardware sexy sein könnte, dann ist das Ding "Sexiest Hardware alive 2013"



Wow Danke für das Kompliment ! Ich hoffe ich kann es bei Fertigstellung auch erfüllen 




LbnFire schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus!
> Finde es allerdings fast ein wenig zu dunkel - vllt liegt das aber auch nur am Programm..?



Mit dem Dunkel hast du recht. Wir haben irgendwie die Sonne nicht an einem anderen Platz hinbekommen ;( Allerdings ist es so etwas geheimnisvoller und Spannender wie ich jetzt im am Schluss  finde 





FeuerToifel schrieb:


> dein kollege hat's drauf. immer wieder praktisch, wenn jemand aus seinem freundeskreis sowas kann
> 
> dem bild nach zu urteilen wird es wohl eine selbstgefertige brücke zwischen den beiden kühlblöcken geben. oder eine gekaufte verändert. ich bin mal gespannt


 
Ja der Toby ist schon krass was Cad und Programmierung an geht, da er auch einige Andere Projekte von mir Betreut!

Der Kühlblock für die GPU's sind wie bei copperHead 1.0 von Aquacomputer und werden von Hand komplett  abgeschliffen und dann am Ende des Monats bei martmamod veredelt. Ich fahr 600KM extra zu martma um das TJ11 noch mal den Feinschliff zu geben und div. Sachen herzustellen wie das "Toplüfter Modul" was schon lange in Planung ist.


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update

Heute sind alle Bleche von den AMS Radiatoren und Edelstahldeckel von den GPU Kühler auf den Weg zu meinen Hauspulver Betrieb der nochmals eine Überraschung ins Projekt bringen soll.

Wie ihr seht geht es mit viel Organisation im Hintergrund weiter um wirklich mein Traum PC zu erschaffen und das braucht nunmal Zeit und viel Kraft. Somit seit nicht böse wenn es erstmal nur selten Bilder gibt, doch ab Dezember wird in meinen Urlaub  die "Kupfermaschine " angeschmissen


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich hatte gestern mal ein mini Zeitfenster um ein paar Änderungen am Aquacomputer AMS CU Radiator durchzuführen.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schöne Schraube 


LG sori


----------



## xCiRE007x (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Es ist so wunderschön ..


----------



## Dr.Leo (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr hübsche Farbe!
Sieht tatsächlich aus wie Kupfer!


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

besser noch: es läuft nicht an wie echtes kupfer


----------



## jamie (8. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Jop, sehr authentisch.


----------



## Jbfem (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wakü Part one!!!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wunderschön
Bleiben die Teile aufm Mainboard rot oder werden die auch kupferfarben?


----------



## Niebher (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mh köstlich


----------



## jamie (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ein paar Kupfer-Akzente auf dem Plastik könnten noch ganz nett sein aber soweit geil!


----------



## Jbfem (10. November 2013)

Auf den Bildern seht ihr die Ausgangsposition 

Alle Blöcke werden  noch im CopperMod Design umgebaut wie im Render Bild !

Ich bin froh erstmal wieder Ruhe zuhaben im wakü Aufbau .

Ach ja : Nur mit dem 240er AMS ist die CPU temp bei Prime 95 bei max 64*c !!!
Und das Mb ist im Kreislauf mit drin und auf 3,6ghz Oc ! Bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis der CPU Kühler


----------



## Oozy (10. November 2013)

Die Bilder und die Wasserblöcke sind richtig toll geworden. Weiter so


----------



## mfg_XX (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wirklich Klasse, aber die CPU kühler Schrauben müssen unbedingt noch Kupfer lackiert werden! 
Sehr gut wähl bei den Blöcken.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Jbfem (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Keine Angst ich ändere die Schrauben noch, doch ich weiß noch nicht welche . Wollte eigendlich nicht die von copperHead 1.0 verwenden


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

schwarze schrauben mit kupfernen muttern! oder andersrum?


----------



## illousion (10. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Geb dem auch mal ein Abo [x]
Ich liebe Kupfer <3


----------



## Jbfem (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hura die Post war da 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

schick! fehlt nur noch die überarbeitung im coppermod-stil


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Stimmt, sieht eher nach tin-head aus.


----------



## Dr.Leo (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh, wird lecker!
Ist das nicht die Bridge, dies angebich nur in den Battleboxen gab?


----------



## Jbfem (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update Sli copper Mod​

Step 1 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Step 2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Finish







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

yeah! ich wusste es doch  
wenn das nur überall so einfach gehen würde


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Geilon! Ein zusätzlicher Streifen in der Mitte sähe aber denke ich noch besser aus, wäre aber aufwendig daraus das EVGA rauszufräsen...


----------



## nobbi77 (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich machs kurz:


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hut ab
Sehr lecker. Was mir nicht so gefällt sind die blauen LEDs. Sind da Änderungen geplant?


----------



## Jbfem (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke an euch und ja die blauen Led's waren nur Probe   Kommen RGB wieder rein damit ich es später einfacher habe


----------



## xeno75 (12. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gute Arbeit soweit  ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Sarin (13. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Und GZ zur Main! *erster*


----------



## Xylezz (13. November 2013)

Gz zur Main  Abo hast schon lange


----------



## nick9999 (13. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gz zur Main 

Dieses Projekt hat es definitiv verdient


----------



## Jbfem (13. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke erstmal an Euch !!! Ohne euch würde es auch nicht zu der Main kommen  Ich hoffe sehr das ich durch copperHead ein paar Leute von dem Nickel / Schwarz Trend etwas ablenken kann und wieder was natürliches wie Kupfer in der richtigen Dosierung schmackhaft mache  Leider sehe ich immer wieder viel zu seltene Mods die mal eine GPU unter CU haben. Schade denn z.B der Aquacomputer Kryos Titan Plexi ist doch eine Augenweide mit schwarzen Wasser 

Leider ist der Versuch eine solche Plexi Platte für meine GTX 660TI gescheitert da der "3D Flow" ein wenig stört. Somit musste eine andere Lösung gefunden werden die in ca 3-4 Wochen hier gezeigt wird


Danke an euch alle !!!


----------



## illousion (13. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Auch von mir gz zur Main 
Super Arbeit, die du hier leistest!!


----------



## okeanos7 (15. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

nochmal meinen  respekt für so eine geduld und so ein richtig geiles projekt   

warum genau ein 660ti sli?


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich würde mal sagen, sli wegen optik, 660ti wegen kosten


----------



## Jbfem (15. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



okeanos7 schrieb:


> nochmal meinen  respekt für so eine geduld und so ein richtig geiles projekt
> 
> warum genau ein 660ti sli?


 
Naja ich sagte schon das ich eigentlich gerne eine 690 oder Titan gehabt hätte ,doch dann kam mir eine Idee für das Design für cuHd 2.0 und ich wollte es durch lange Karten nicht verstecken. Kurz gesucht und 2 Ti gefunden und so schlecht sind sie nicht!!! Klar gibt es bessere aber ich steh eben mehr auf Design

Bin schon am Überlegen, ob ich nicht sogar auf 3 Ti aufrüste nur wegen der Optik. Doch jetzt steht erstmal der nächste Schritt die "Hochzeit" ins Case an und dann muss das Problem STROM gelöst werden! Mein AX750 packt es leider nicht von den Anschlüssen was sehr schade ist, denn es ist einfach klasse von der Leistung und Wahrnehmung (extrem leise!!!);(


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

fehlen dir nur die kabel oder generell die anschlussmöglichkeit am netzteil? die kabel könnte man ja nachbestellen.


----------



## Jbfem (15. November 2013)

Die Anschlüsse sind das Problem !

Ich brauche :

1:24pin mb ,2:8pin CPU , 1:6pin CPU (pcie lane) , 2: 6pin gpu , 2:8pin gpu ! 

Das ist das minimal setup !!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wenn die angaben stimmen, die ich kenne fehlt dir nur ein 6pin pci-e... ärgerlich!


----------



## Dunkelelfgun (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nettes Projekt und gleich mal ne Frage:
Wie verhinderst du eigentlich, dass das Kupfer mit der Zeit anläuft?


----------



## illousion (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also, wenn er will, dass es nicht anläuft wird er entwerder eine Opferanode verbauen oder das ganze mit Klarlack überziehen


----------



## Jbfem (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Dunkelelfgun schrieb:


> Nettes Projekt und gleich mal ne Frage:
> Wie verhinderst du eigentlich, dass das Kupfer mit der Zeit anläuft?


 

Gar nicht  Bei copperHead 1.0 habe ich 1mal im Monat alles demontiert (15min) und per Hand mit Kupfer Paste poliert (1Std.). Den CPU Kühler habe ich mit Plastik 70 eingesprüht sonst alles Natur !  Es gehört eben dazu ,denn gerade die Übergangszeit sieht für mich am Besten aus


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

also ein wenig anlaufen lassen und dann mit mattem klarlak überziehen


----------



## Jbfem (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (16. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Edel .. Kupfer hat schon Charme .. Echt genial


----------



## Dr.Leo (17. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Perfekte Kurven, ohne Ecken und Kanten - kann das nächste Update gar nicht erwarten.
Welche Technik nutzt du zum Biegen?
Mit Sand in den Rohren?

MfG


----------



## Jbfem (17. November 2013)

Ich biege sie nur mit einer Biegezange  danach wird von 240er Körnung bis 1000er geschliffen !

Es dauert lange um die perfekte Kurve mit dem Abstand zu biegen , aber das Ergebnisse muss perfekt sein


----------



## MatMade142 (18. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich verfolge dein Projekt schon seit längerem und ich kann nur sagen: Sieht absolut perfekt aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## affli (20. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dieses Tagebuch ist wärmstens zu Empfehlen! 
Sehr schick was du so machst! Respekt! 

Freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## GameTwist (20. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das Tagebuch macht so süchtig.


----------



## Jbfem (20. November 2013)

Thx @ all es gibt auch bald wieder was   Um euch die Zeit zu vertreiben könnt ihr gerne in der Sig mal Copperhead 1.0 durchblättern , denn es werden daraus noch Sachen als Version 2.0 entstehen wie z.b ein SSD Mount 2.0 was in Planung steht


----------



## flix (21. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Magst du mir verraten was für eine Biegezange du nutzt?


----------



## Jbfem (22. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das Gerät nennt sich Kupfer-Rohrbiegezange für 12*1mm CU Rohr und es gibt sie in vielen Ausführungen! Wichtig ist eine gute Kehle wo das Rohr weder gequetscht noch gestaucht wird, da es sonst zu Riefen oder Beulen beim Biegen kommen kann.

Rothenberger und Gedore sind wohl die Marktführer und auch leider die teuersten. 

Ich selber habe ein Nachbau von Rothenberger den es so nicht mehr gibt und würde heute auch nur noch das Original kaufen, da der Biegeradius von 36mm recht klein ist!

Hier mal ein link:
Zweihandbieger m.Klemmvorrichtung , Herstellerbestellnummer: 4000781022: Amazon.de: Baumarkt 


Hier noch eine Youtupe Anleitung die ich sehr gut Erklärt finde !

Kupferrohr (kalt) biegen -- 90 Grad Bogen selbst herstellen -- Anleitung - YouTube


----------



## Jbfem (23. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*


Update: Nachdem ich jetzt schon lange nach 12GB gleiche Mushkin Ram gesucht habe, bin ich für die Übergangszeit auf eine gute Design Lösung gestoßen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (23. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich find's immer lässig, dass auf den Bildern deiner RAM-Riegel gleich noch ein paar Chips drauf rumliegen.


----------



## Jbfem (23. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja Danke , es tat mir auch in der Seele weh die guten OCZ Reaper PC2 9200 mit Mega D9GMH zu zerstören ;( , doch dieser Wärmeleitkleber ist die Hölle gewesen !!!!


----------



## flix (24. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schaut gut aus 
Danke für den Tipp mit der Zange.
Aber warum eine Zange für 85€, was kann die was die für 10€ nicht kann? 
Ok, ich bin mittlerweile eigentlich auch weg von billig Werkzeug, aber trotzdem...


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wer bilig kauft, gibt am ende meist mehr geld aus. die erfahrun hab ich auch schon ein paar mal machen dürfen.


----------



## Jbfem (24. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bei guten den Zangen ist einfach weniger Toleranz in der Verarbeitung . Was bringt dir eine Zange wenn du über 90% Verschnitt hast!!! Ich mache es lieber 1-2 mal vernünftig oder garnicht!  Ausserdem Modding war noch nie Günstig  Kauf doch mal super Schlauch von Tygon und nur Bitspower Sachen da wird es  genauso teuer wie Rohrbiegen 

Du kannst auch Rohr von der Rolle nehmen und sogar verchromt, das ist weicher und ist mit Federn oder Sand zu biegen. Wird aber nicht 100% Riefen und Beulenfrei!!!


----------



## flix (24. November 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Glaubt mir, ich weiß dass Modding nicht billig ist. 
Naja, weiß ich ja was ich mir demnächst mal bestellen muss.


----------



## Jbfem (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update: Am letzten Wochenende bin ich mit Toby zu Markus (martma) gefahren um an meinen TJ 11 zu werkeln und am Samstag  eine mini Lan unter Freunden zu bestreiten  Die fast 1200Km (hin-zurück) fuhren sich ganz gut und somit muste ein gutes Ergebnis her. Ich war echt aufgeregt da ich ja nur alles aus der Erinnerung entschieden habe, was ich mir damals auf der Cebit am Silverstone vom Gehäuse gemerkt habe. Wir drei haben recht lange gebastellt um ein Tray xtension für mein SR-2 zu bauen und noch ein paar andere Sachen die noch nicht final sind 

Dann am Samstag Mittag der SCHOCK!!!! Bam ,Bluesreen nix geht mehr !!!!  Fehlersuche ..........MB Lüfterport defekt und somit Überhitzung der Chips dann die Sata3 defekt sowie Onboard Sound so meine Diagnose. Mit Umwegen mit USB Sound und sata 2 und Adpter für den MB Lüfter ging es, doch ich war echt sehr sauer darüber was passiert war ;(  Evga RMA gemacht und Montag geht es auf dem Weg dahin und somit muss ich jetzt etwas warten...... bis dahin hier das 1 Update !!!!​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Den Maschinenpark von martma hätte ich auch gerne zur Verfügung. 
Viel Glück mit der RMA.


----------



## Niebher (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Viner-Cent (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wie ärgerlich, naja, viel Glück bei EVGA, ich glaub nicht, dass die dich da bei dem Board hängen lassen, ist schlieslich ein sau teures Teil.


----------



## Jbfem (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So kleines Update meiner Waküblocks und AMS Radiatoren aus der Pulverei 
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Boah, kupfer ist so ein eldes material richtig verarbeitet, <3 es!!!


----------



## Erik Cartman (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Traumhaft.
Ist das erste Mal, dass ich eine Pumpe direkt am Radi seh


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das am Ende auf die Lautstärke auswirken wird.


----------



## Jbfem (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So heute habe ich Post vom Tiffany Zubehör Shop bekommen und bin schon fleißig dran am Tj11  Bilder und Updates gibt es die Tage, denn es ist viel Arbeit und dafür brauche ich Ruhe . Also liebe Freunde es geht auch ohne dem SR-2 voran


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nach einer langen Nacht und extrem viel Gedult ist es getan. CopperHead bekam sein Gesicht durch die Streifen und es war schwieriger als ich dachte. Die Tiffany Kupfer Folie(Echt Kupfer!!!) ist so dünn ,das man 100% die Richtung beibehalten muss, sonnst gab es unschöne knicke im Kupfer und somit nicht perfekt für copperHead 2.0. Nach gefühlten 3 Stunden Kleben und Polieren sieht das Ergebnis so aus





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sehr geil! du hattest aber echt zuviel langeweile, oder?


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

In meinem Job bei ner 60 STD Woche ist es für mich abends (Nacht)am Weekend pure Erholung!!!!


----------



## Ben™ (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sauber gearbeitet.


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

was arbeitest du denn, wenn ich mal so neugierig sein darf ?

aber das mit der erholung kenne ich. ich hab eine kleine tochter, die sorgt quasi 24/7 für arbeit. da sind ein paar stunden basteln am pc wirklich erholsam. ich glaube, fast nur deshalb bastel ich in der letzten zeit so viel eigendlich unnötig am pc rum


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2013)

Hauptberuflich Elektro und Sanitär Installation. Allerdings in einer etwas anderen Firma !  Www.intact-Bad.de   Nebenberuflich Pc Designer und Modder!  Www.coppermod.de

Ach ja Papa werde ich das erste mal im Mai


----------



## PrincePaul (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

hey hey, keine Doppelposts hier 

Hehe, ne ... sieht malwieder SEHR gut aus!
Aber ist man in deinen Threads ja auch gewohnt 

Hatte mich die Tage schonmal gefragt was du mit diesem Tiffany Shop zutun hast, dachte jetzt kommt was mit Glas...


----------



## Dommi2011 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sieht sehr geil aus wird man direkt neidisch!
Die Fotos sind auch sehr geil geworden Tiefenunschärfe etc.


----------



## 991jo (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht wieder mal echt scharf aus. Wie haste den die Kupfer-Schrift in die Delrin-Teile bekommen? gibts da ne Kupfer-Farbe oder sowas?


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Delrin Blöcke wurden mit einem Laser eingebrannt und dann mit echter Kupfer Farbe eingepinselt und danach leicht abgewaschen und geschliffen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wahnsinns Detail mit dem Kupferband
Hast du da Glück gehabt mit der breite oder extra bestellt?


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja das ist so ne Geschichte mit dem Band  Es war einmal........


Nein! Also wie schon geschrieben hatte ich die Idee direkt auf der Cebit auch mit diesem Detail. Zuhause habe ich die Rillen vermessen und nun begann die Suche. Das kleinste war 5mm was ich schneiden wollte ,doch es klappte einfach nicht. Nach ein paar Tagen sah ich bei einem Kunden die Lampen und Tata ab ins Netz at home nach Tiffany Style suchen und prompt 3,2mm Band bestellt. Ich war echt froh, obwohl es wirklich nicht einfach ist es zu kleben da es wirklich schnell knickt und reißt!


Ich bin gerade dabei meine Radis mit NB blocker zu bestücken und eine Passprobe für meinen neuen ................  zu nehmen. 
Jetzt fängt der Spass erst an, denn Bohren kann man nur einmal !!!


----------



## NiXoN (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

kann mich nur anschließen, sieht Spitze aus!

Schon was von EVGA gehört?


----------



## Dr.Leo (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kann mich nur allen anderen anschliessen.
Sieht wahnsinnig gut aus mit dem Kupferband.


----------



## Jbfem (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heute hatte ich mal Lust und etwas Zeit um mich mit der Wakü zu befassen. Leider wurde auch mir hier schnell klar ,das ich die neuen Koolance Trenner nicht benutzten konnte da sie zu breit waren.Dann mal eben etwas in meiner Bitspower Kiste gekrammt und siehe da ,es ging mit Verlängerungen und Doppelnippel. Da ich von einem netten User ein Unikat (ldt) AGB bekomme, habe ich schon mal ein paar Gehirnzellen angeworfen und mir ein Weg für die Wakü gemacht. Denn eins war klar, wie cuHead 1.0 sollte es nicht sein im Klassischen Stil. Leider wird es sehr schwer werden die Rohre so zu biegen das es passt ,somit muss ich wohl  diesmal auf ein paar Winkel von Bitspower zurückgreifen  Nun gut hier ein paar Updates 













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Ben™ (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr gelungen. Bin auf weiteres gespannt.


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr Sehenswert. Mal sehen, was noch daraus wird


----------



## Dr.Leo (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dit sieht so gut aus!


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr schön
Auch die Schraube am Deckel sitzt perfekt und sieht gut aus. Aber nach wie vor bin ich am meisten vom Kupferband begeistert. Echt ein Blickfang!


----------



## Jbfem (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke an euch allen!!!! Ich bin gerade dabei die ersten Löcher zu bohren was nicht wirklich schwierig ist aber es muss eben exact passen. Seit 2 Stunden bin ich nur am Messen und Schieben da das Seasonic X1250 noch nicht da ist


----------



## xCiRE007x (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hoffentlich kommt bald das neue NT, dass wir uns daran "ergötzen" können  

freue mich schon aufs Ergebnis.


----------



## Jbfem (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update: Das Erdgeschoss ist soweit fertig was die Wakü angeht. Durchführungen für den weiteren Weg sind gemacht und jetzt heist es warten auf die Post Leute ,die mir noch 4 Pakete bis zu den Feiertagen schulden ​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dommi2011 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wow sehr schön besonders das U-Förmige Rohr!
gefällt sehr gut!


----------



## Dr.Leo (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr hübsch!
Sowas weckt bei mir immer die Lust es selbst doch mal zu versuchen, mir etwas edleres als den LuKü CM690II in die Bude zu stellen... Doch dann kommt die Vernunft wieder und sagt mir, dass ich mir noch so viele andere Dinge kaufen wollte, die weiter oben auf der Liste stehen -.-
Wohl besser so.
Mit solchen Bildern kann ich meine Gier nach Ästhetik auch stillen..
Ich sollte mein Geld ein wenig behalten


----------



## jamie (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Habe schon etwas länger nicht mehr hier reingeschaut. Sieht wirklich alles super aus.


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gestern kam ein großes Packet zu mir  EVGA stand drauf und Tata ein neues Board erblicke die Welt. An der stelle hier vielen Dank für den Hammer support und wirklich schnelle RMA Abwicklung . Ab heute habe ich Urlaub und somit kann es weiter gehen. Next Step ist den AGB mit den ersten Rohren zu bestücken.


----------



## NiXoN (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

na dann können wir uns ja jetzt über reichlich Lesestoff freuen 

Ist das 'U'-Rohr als Verbindung gedacht, oder was kommt da dran. Bin gespannt, was Du Dir noch so einfallen lassen hast.

Die Kupferschraube passt zwar zum Projekt, aber ne Schlitzschraube? Das passt nicht, finde ich. Wäre da nicht eine von den Torx-Schrauben besser und die mit etwas Kupferfarbe, wenn das hält?  Oder ist die erstmal nur provisorisch?

Sag mal, notierst Du eigentlich Deine Arbeitszeiten etwas? Das Projekt ist ja ein Full-Time-Job, aber der sieht wirklich klasse aus.


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja bin schon dran das Board auf Wakü umzubauen und die neuen CPU Befestigungen zu lackieren. Leider dauert es etwas, da die Trockung bei 3° Außentemperatur nicht wirklich perfekt ist . Der CU Bogen war nur ein Versuch was aber wieder verworfen wurde.
Mit der CU Schraube, ja bin auch kein Fan von denen aber es gibt sie nur von Alphaccol und Lackierte sind zu empfindlich was den Abrieb an geht. Ich denke diese Sache ist nocht  zu verbessern.
Was die Stunden angeht,naja bei copperHead 1.0 waren es *ca.1000Std *und ein Betrag etwas* über 3500€* wenn man alles mitzählt was Prototypen, Verschnitt und Fehlbestellungen angeht.

Wenn CuHead 2.0 finish ist wird es wohl gleich viel kosten ,aber wer zählt wirklich mit beim modden  Wenn meine "extra Modding Kasse" leer , muss man eben auf den nächsten Monat warten.
  .


----------



## Jbfem (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

In meinen Urlaub habe ich jetzt mal Lust und Ruhe mich mit der Wakü am Board zu beschäftigen. Ich habe mir von EK die CPU Befestigung besorgt wovon ich nur die Muttern brauche  Dazu von Alphacool 8 M4 CU schrauben in 35mm zurecht gesägt und Fertg ist das CU 2.0 Design passend zu den Bitspower Multilink. Dann als Highlight das erste Biegen........naja dritte, denn der Rest war Verschnitt ))
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xylezz (22. Dezember 2013)

Sehr genial  Immer weiter so !


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sabberalarm


----------



## Dr.Leo (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hammer geil, auf jeden Fall!
Ich kann mich nur für diese Bilder bedanken!


----------



## Jbfem (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update: Frohe Weihnachten erstmal an alle User hier im Forum!!!! 
Für mich fing Weihnachten letzte Woche an wo ich etwas angeboten bekommen habe und ich dachte mir ich hätte ein 6er im Lotto Dann am Montag "kling kling" Post ist da. Das Packet war so klein und dachte mir "?!&%$" (zensiert) doch dann erblickte mein "GRAL" das Licht in copperHaed. In fast 4,5 Std messen und suchen wie er am besten passt mit rücksicht auf die anderen parts wie SSD Mount 2.0 und etc., war es geschafft.
P.S: Er ist aus 3,2kg 99,99% reinem Elektrolyse-Kupfer pro Stück hergestellt worden und wiegt jetzt 1481g netto!!!! ​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

lecker! ich bin ja nicht ganz so für übertrieben viel kupfer, aber den würde ich mir auch einbauen. kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der aufgrund des materials minimal die kühlleistung verbessert, auch wenn das wohl nicht im wirklich messbaren bereich liegen dürfte.


----------



## Accipiper (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht echt Hammer aus, super Mod!

Frohe Weihnachten auch dir!


----------



## nick9999 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wow echt lecker das Teil 

Da kannst du im Vergleich heute aber nichts tolles kriegen :p

Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Erik Cartman (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wie zauberst du sowas nur her
Wunderschönes Teil!


----------



## Jbfem (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke an euch! 

Mit dem Zaubern ist so ne sache Ich improvisiere zu 90% was ich mir vorher ausgedacht habe. Ich weiß manchmal auch nicht warum es klappt, aber irgendwie geht es immer mit ein wenig Glück


----------



## Jbfem (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das Rohr zum SpaWa-Kühler gefällt mir nicht, die Winkel lassen das irgendwie komisch aussehn.


----------



## Jbfem (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mir auch nicht aber bis jetzt leider keine Alternative da der Radius fest ist von 3,6cm bzw D=7,2. Müsste knapp 6cm haben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Den finde ich komischerweise am besten, dass gibt den gewissen Effekt^^


----------



## Jbfem (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Evtl diesen einbauen 

http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.aspx?num=81092106&kind2=52





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also ich find das jetzt schon zum absabbern. Sieht echt super aus. 
Und das mit den Winkeln verleiht dem Ganzen ein gewisses etwas. Es weicht von der "Norm" ab, was es irgendwie passend und interessant macht


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

jo, der "überwinkel" hat was. könnte man glatt n feature draus machen und an 1-2 weiteren stellen einen einbauen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich bringe hier mal ein paar Ideen für die Stelle mit den BP Adaptern ein:

Wenn du die 2 Anschlüsse auf gleiche Höhe bekommst, könntest du ja mit 2 Winkeln, 2 BP Multis und einem kurzen Stück geradem Rohr arbeiten. 
Ich weis nicht ob dir das optisch zusagt, da du ja bisher Rundbögen genommen hast.

Da du ja gerne Sachen aus Kupfer machst, wieso nicht auch hier ne Art Kupferbrücke, die die Linien deines Mobo Kühler wiederaufgreift? Ich denke da an so ein System wie bei den EK Brücken bei den Grakas.

Hoffe dir gefällt was davon

MfG


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wow echt super arbeit O.O


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, 
mach es doch so wie hier auf dem Foto sieht viel besser aus. 
Und ein bisschen mehr Kupfer ist auch nice.


----------



## Jbfem (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sorry aber ich baue einfach nicht andere Mods nach!!!  Man wächst mit den Herausforderungen


----------



## Jbfem (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da ich heute bis 3:30Uhr rumprobiert habe, hatte ich 3 Optionen ausgedacht.

1*= 2*90* Koolance Drehbar als Versatzstück zu setzten. (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4 auf G1/4 IG - Black Koolance Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4 auf G1/4 IG - Black 64275)

2*= 1* Alphacool "miniKühler" durchbohren und neues Gewinde drehen. (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Mini Cooler - Schwarz Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Mini Cooler - Schwarz 14580)

3*= 1*neuen Spawas Kühler von LQE Marc machen lassen.

Nach ein paar Email mit Marc war mir klar das es leider nicht ganz billig werden würde als Gedacht, allerdings finde ich es klasse das Er es überhaupt machen würde !!!! Echt klasse Support!!!  Da ich heute doch mega genervt bin (war) fuhr ich mal eben zum Baumarkt und kaufte 5Meter CU rohr aus Frust 

Als ich vom Aquatupe die Verrohrung anfing da kam mir eine Idee zum Biegen und nach 2,5Meter Verschnitt habe ich es geschafft!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Jap, diese Knicke innen kommen mir bekannt vor
Da das Biest später aber auf dem Kopf steht sieht man die net mehr und alles wirkt erste Sahne


----------



## kaffepause71 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hallo guten abend erst mal ein [X] Abo von mir ,das ist ja ein super Projekt bin gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist .


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Evtl diesen einbauen
> 
> http://www.bitspower.com/html/product/pro_show.aspx?num=81092106&kind2=52
> 
> ...


 
hm, das teil könnte wohl doch noch gebraucht werden


----------



## Hackintoshi (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hallo in die runde.
Habe mir mal den thread von anfang bis zum jetzigen status angeschaut.Fazit: überzeugender kreativer mod.
Eine frage hätte ich. Was hälst du von kupferfarbenen lüfterblätter der gehäuselüfter? 
Ich werde dein projekt bis zum finale verfolgen.


----------



## Jbfem (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So gerade Post bekommen und somit kann der Einbau beginnen! Als erstes das MB Tray Verlängerung und dann das Mount 2.0


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Fotohunger


----------



## Jbfem (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nachdem ich soweit alle Rohre gebogen habe , fing ich mal an mit dem Tray Tray expansion was extra für das HPTX Format erstellt wurde. Alle Auschnitte für die PSU, Pcie und Sata sind vorhanden und zu guter letzt wurde mal ein  Dummy für das "SSD Mount 2.0" eingehangen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bombe
Also ein zweigeteiltes Motherboard tray?


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

hm, geht dadurch nicht der vorteil von dem tray verloren? also rausziehen und das board ausserhalb vom case draufschrauben. oder ist das ganze flexibel genug, um das board auf den tray zu schrauben und dann ohne was zu zerstören reinschieben und die letzten schrauben einsetzen.


----------



## Jbfem (31. Dezember 2013)

Also es ist so: Flexibel mit dem iatx Umbau ist man  so wie es beim original tray oder Tj07 nicht. Denn die " backplate" ist mit 8 Schrauben am gesamten Frame ,midplate montiert und dient als Stütze !  Aber natürlich kann man das Board später herausziehen was ich aber noch nie gemacht habe !!!!   Heute wird das Untergeschoss soweit verkabelt und evtl mit den aquatupe  verrohrt !


----------



## _crux_ (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Tolles Projekt, ABO!


----------



## Hackintoshi (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die cu-verrohrung scheint wohl um sich zu greifen?! Zufällig heute gesehen und hier .


----------



## Jbfem (3. Januar 2014)

Ja das stimmt! Wo ich Copperhead 1.0 gemacht habe war ich wirklich einer der ersten in div. Foren und auf der cebit fragten mich viele wie ich das gemacht und vor allem dicht bekommen habe!

Ich persönlich finde es klasse das mal wieder vom Nickel / Schwarz weggegangen wird
Obwohl bei "Ben" sieht es später wohl sehr gut aus !


----------



## _crux_ (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Die cu-verrohrung scheint wohl um sich zu greifen?! Zufällig heute gesehen und hier .


 
Stimmt scheint wirklich mehr zu werden, gibt allerdings auch schon "ältere" Mods mit Kupferrohren z.B.: Project White


----------



## Jbfem (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nein Sorry ,von Alain ist zur gleichen Zeit entstanden da wir uns aus einen anderen forum gut kennen


----------



## Jbfem (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich tippe mal auf eine Razer Ouroboros.
Willst du die auch modden?


LG sori


----------



## _crux_ (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kannst du die Maus empfehlen? Bist zufrieden damit?


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mich erinnert die stark an die R.A.T. Mäuse von Cyborg


----------



## Jbfem (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich bin Rechtshänder aber spiele schon aus Laptop Zeiten mit Links Da der Markt dafür sehr Rar ist habe ich schon fast immer Razer gehabt. Meine "copperHead" (zufall) ist schon sehr alt und somit musste was neues her. Mein erster eindruck Heute ist Hammer!!!! Sie ist so brutal das ich sie NIE auf 8200dpi stellen werde da sie einfach unglaublich schnell ist. Auch das du sie perfekt anpassen kannst finde ich auch mega klasse und dazu ist sie wirklich schön. Negativ naja das Gewicht ist im Wlan  nicht ohne mit der batterie, aber ich betreibe sie mit Kabel das hat mich noch nie gestört. Fazit ich bin wirklich begeistert auch wenn der Preis nicht ganz Ok ist , was allerdings bei dem "Apfel" auch nicht ist


----------



## -sori- (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich habe die R.A.T. 3, für mich sind die 3200 DPI wenn ich die Mausgeschwindigkeit in Windows herunterstelle perfekt.
Ich bin übrigens Linkshänder und komme überhaupt nicht damit klar, eine Maus mit links zu bedienen...


LG sori


----------



## Jbfem (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja das ist irgendwie eine seltsame Geschichte  Ich habe sie in Spielen sogar "invert" was meinen Kumpel Toby immer aufregt wenn er an meinen Rechner was macht 


Update: Eine neue Bestellung bei Aquacomputer ist raus und Marc von Lqe macht mir einen neuen MB Kühler Deckel. Der Grund ist, die Schrift von copperHead ist nicht 100% Scharf da beim Lasern der Deckel verruscht war und die Position wird etwas geändert. 
Das Erdgeschoss wartet auf die Lieferung von Aquatuning und dann ist der erste Finale Part fertig!


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich mag Deine Threads (CH 1.0 & 2.0) überhaupt nicht.

Die bringen mich auf so komische Ideeen und schlaflose Nächte der Gedanken.
Das Ergebnis bei mir kennst Du ja....

Und es geht immer weiter. Nur hab ich zur Zeit keine Ideen mehr.


----------



## Jbfem (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bist doch auf dem besten weg was vernüftiges aus deinem Tj 07 zu machen  Kannst gerne oft bei mir reinschauen und "abkupfern" . Das problem mit den ideen kenne ich leider genau anders herum. Ich habe zu viele doch es ist entweder zu aufwändig so das mein Geldbeutel Alarm schlägt, oder ich mache es und sage danach §$&%?(&% und haue den Prototype in die Tonne.  Also einfach anfangen dann kommt das Ziel schon näher.
Eins war mir schnell klar, das Casemodding genau so teuer werden kann wie im verhältnis zum Autotuning. Golfen und Party kostet auch etwas und irgendwie 1 Hobby braucht "Mann".


----------



## DaBlackSheep (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das kenne ich nur zu gut; Guter Geschmack hat halt seinen Preis. 
Ich finde deine Ideen sehr gut, bin sehr begeistert davon und freue mich mehr zu sehen.

Wirst du nicht auch ungeduldig, wenn du eine gefühlte Ewigkeit auf Hardware wartest?
Ich warte gerade auf ein Mainboard, ich könnte die Wände hoch gehen. ^^


----------



## _crux_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Update: Eine neue Bestellung bei Aquacomputer ist raus und Marc von Lqe macht mir einen neuen MB Kühler Deckel. Der Grund ist, die Schrift von copperHead ist nicht 100% Scharf da beim Lasern der Deckel verruscht war und die Position wird etwas geändert.
> Das Erdgeschoss wartet auf die Lieferung von Aquatuning und dann ist der erste Finale Part fertig!



Wo lässt du den MB Kühler Deckel machen? ist das jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## Jbfem (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hier bei Marc: Vertrieb, Fertigung und Entwicklung von Wasserkühlern für ihren PC - liquidextasy.de


----------



## Viner-Cent (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ihr universalkühler ist ziehmlich genial, muss ich mir gleich merken die firma, danke für den tipp


----------



## _crux_ (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke, kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

@Jbfem der mit dem Abkupfern war zwar ein wenig flach, aber ich finde ihn genial 
Will auch unbedingt was mit kupfer machen, denke aber ich bleibe erstmal bei alu/holz


----------



## IqpI (6. Januar 2014)

Abo aumen: schade dass mir zu sowas die mittel fehlen -.-


----------



## NiXoN (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



illousion schrieb:


> Will auch unbedingt was mit kupfer machen, denke aber ich bleibe erstmal bei alu/holz


 
dürfte schwer werden eine Wakü aus Holz zu bauen . Wäre wohl auch mal ne Herausforderung


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Toll.... Dank Jbfem spinn ich jetzt wieder rum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



NiXoN schrieb:


> dürfte schwer werden eine Wakü aus Holz zu bauen . Wäre wohl auch mal ne Herausforderung


 
Geht mehr ums Case, aber so ne klassische Holzverrohrung hätte auch was 

Back @ topic: ICH WILL MEHR KUPFER SEHEN


----------



## Jbfem (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kupfer Wo?  Ahhh da Heute kam die 1 Lieferung und somit wurde der AGB nochmal umgebaut durch "Kupfer" Schrauben und schwarze Gewindestifte. Zu dem habe ich für das Erdgeschoss mein  Lüfter Verteiler umgebaut , damit sie noch perfekt zwischen Frame und Radiator unten hinein passt. Dadurch kann ich mit  nur einem Kabel dann oben zur Steuerung geht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Boah, was ist das unten für ein bauteil, naja, vergess mein unwissen, KUPFER!!!!!! *sabber*


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kurzes Off Topic:
Jbfem, hast Du ev. von 2 schöne kupferne 1/4" Verschlusschrauben /-deckel irgendwo rumliegen oder wo man welche bestellen kann?

Hatte mir welche bei der letzten AT Bestellung bestellt und dann gesehen, daß diese 1" waren (leider erst danach) und ich finde einfach keine schönen 1/4"...


----------



## Jbfem (7. Januar 2014)

Hier :http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...raube-G1-4-Zoll---ger-ndelt---verkupfert.html

Wenn du sonst fragen /Sachen braust pls pn


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Post war da 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich weis gar nicht, wie oft ich mir schon so nen Durchflusssensor holen wollte. 
Hats auch einige Male in die Warenkörbe geschafft aber auch immer wieder raus
Wird der auch Kupferfarben?


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Wird der auch Kupferfarben?


 
da kannst du wohl drauf wetten  mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn er das kleine kühlelement von dem poweradjust durch eines aus blankem kupfer austauscht


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

evtl. so wie in copperHead 1.0 ????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hm ja, aber evtl macht ers auch anders rum
Dieses kleine Teil aus Copperhead 1 nun schwarz und das Delringehäuse aus Kupfer.
So ne Art Steigerung


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ne ist klar aus 2KG Block cnc bohren???  Diesmal kompl. schwarz !


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Auch schön
Dachte nur, da dein AGB ja schon sö schön geworden ist, dass Aquacomputer den Sensor auch in Kupfer macht


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nein das nicht aber es kommt da noch was aus CU keine Angst ,aber Kupfer muß dezent eingesetzt werden sonst wird es wie beim Licht zu viel Bling bling oder Disco!


----------



## NiXoN (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

na da kann man ja gespannt sein, was Du dir noch einfallen lassen hast


----------



## Jbfem (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heute hatte ich mal ne Stunde Zeit alles einzubauen. Die Tage davor hatte ich schon alles gesleevt und auf Länge alle Lüfter Kabel abgestimmt das es so "clean"wie möglich unten ist .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _crux_ (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Montage des Durchflusssensors ist gut gelöst


----------



## NiXoN (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

der DFM ist aber nicht ansaugseitig montiert, oder?
Doch nicht in Cu gehalten, wie schonmal vermutet, oder kommt das noch ?

Blöde Frage: wofür das Klebeband unterm Poweramp?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

das klebeband war als schutz beim bohren. ist sehr zu empfehlen  so wie ich das erkennen kann, ist das PA zuerst von der oberseite aufgelegt zum anzeichnen und hinterher von unten rangehängt.


----------



## Jbfem (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



NiXoN schrieb:


> der DFM ist aber nicht ansaugseitig montiert, oder?
> Doch nicht in Cu gehalten, wie schonmal vermutet, oder kommt das noch ?
> 
> Blöde Frage: wofür das Klebeband unterm Poweramp?


 
Ansaugend? Nein er ist im Ausgang "drückend" montiert  Der Deckel ist extra schwarz um ihn noch unauffälliger im fertigen Zustand zu machen. Ich will so wenig wie möglich an Kabel oder ähnliches Aufbauen!  Die Hardware und das Licht mit "Extras" soll copperHead dezent aber Perfekt zur Geltung kommen lassen.






FeuerToifel schrieb:


> das klebeband war als schutz beim bohren. ist sehr zu empfehlen  so wie ich das erkennen kann, ist das PA zuerst von der oberseite aufgelegt zum anzeichnen und hinterher von unten rangehängt.


 
Bingo. Genau so habe ich es gemacht! Hart keine Lust wieder alles zu zerlegen wenn es auch einfacher geht. Das Klebeband ist immer GOLD wert um alles anzuzeigen und auch mal div. Prototypen anzupassen.


----------



## NiXoN (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich meinte dass ich mal gelesen hab dass es nicht so gut (weil's die Werte verfälscht) sein soll wenn man den DFM zwischen AGB und Pumpe setzt (quasi in den Ansaugweg der Pumpe), wobei ich das nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann. Die Pumpe muss ja dass ansaugen was sie auch 'pumpt', von daher weiß ich nicht warum nicht. Höchstens dass man da die Luft schlecht rausbekommt, da quasi der Druck fehlt aber so nah am AGB wie bei dir sollte das kein Prob sein. Einfach mal im ausgeschalteten Zustand nach hinten kippen und schon ist die Luft im AGB.


----------



## Jbfem (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das klappt schon  Der Agb wir voll sein denn die "Ausdehnung" findet im Steigrohr zum Fillport statt. Habe das schon getestet und funktioniert einwandfrei. Bevor ich sowas Baue geht alles erst auf Papier , dann Test Aufbau mit Ersatz Komponenten von mir und dann in das  Endprodukt. Denn eins mag ich gar nicht und das ist immer wieder von vorne anzufangen .


----------



## NiXoN (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

da muss ich mich auch schuldig bekennen. Meiner hat zwar im Zulauf 300 oder 400 mm Schlauch, hängt aber dafür mit nem Winkel vor meinem Radiator. Aber frei hängend ist der auch blöd zu montieren

Das sieht man auch, dass da ein Plan dahinter steckt . Ist schon ein tolles Projekt was Du hier aufziehst.


----------



## Jbfem (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir voll recht, gibt nix schlimmeres.
> Mir ist letztens, nach dem ich fertig war mit der Wakü, nach zwei Tagen der D5 verreckt.
> Also Wasser raus und die halbe Wakü zerlegt. Plexiglas-Rohre sehen schön aus, aber die
> wieder raus bauen, übel.




So was ist ärgerlich! Als Tipp immer eine Pumpe als Ersatz auf Lager haben  !




NiXoN schrieb:


> Das sieht man auch, dass da ein Plan dahinter steckt . Ist schon ein tolles Projekt was Du hier aufziehst.


 
Danke Dir das du mal reingeschaut hast! Es ist aber wirklich mein Traum ein SR-2 Sys aufzubauen obwohl es eigentlich total verrückt ist nur zum Zocken und Foto Bearbeitung 

Da es aber vorerst mein letztest Projekt ist ( werde im Mai zum ersten mal Vater), soll es auch was wirklich schönes und zeitloses für mich werden. Ich bekomme echt viele PN's aus div. Foren mit Vorschlägen und bin manchmal überwältig wie viele Copperhead 1 und 2 gesehen haben.


----------



## ebastler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Jetzt melde ich als (bisher) stummer Mitleser mich auch zu Wort. Ich habe keinerlei Ahnung von WaKüs (was auch der Grund ist, warum ich so lange geachwiegen hab), aber nun gratuliere ich einfach mal. Doppelt. Einmal zum wohk perfektesten Mod, den ich bis dato gesehen habe, alles wirkt bis ins letzte Detail perfekt! Ich freu mich jedesmal auf neue Fotos 
Und dann noch dazu, dass du Vater wirst. Davon bin ich mit 19 zwar noch weit weg, aber ich freu mich auch schon auf den Tag, irgendwann. Auch, wenn es viel Arbeit mit sich bringt, es ist es wirklich wert (wie ein Casemod fürs Leben )


----------



## Jbfem (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update:
Nachdem die Abstimmung mit 54% eindeutig war habe ich Seasonic mal angeschrieben und mit einem sehr netten Support Telefoniert. Ein paar Tage später bekam ich prompt eine freudige Nachricht, was wohl bei Seasonic nicht immer selbst verständlich ist ,aber das mein Projekt so interessant sei das sie mich gerne unterstützen würden.
 Nun 4 Wochen später ist es endlich da:
 X 1250 Seasonic!!!!​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


modding Part 1​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




next step​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Alter Verwalter! 1,25KW! Das nenne ich mal viel! Klasse NT hast du da von Seasonic bekommen. Da beneide ich dich jetzt echt drum.


----------



## hendrosch (18. Januar 2014)

1250W was willst du betreiben 4 290X?
Aber noch viel schlimmer 104A auf der 12V Schiene, wenn du nen Kurzschluss baust schweißt das NT dir eher das Gehäuse zu als abzuschalten. 

Ich find dein Projekt ja echt super, aber das ist ja fast grob fahrlässig. 
Ich hoffe dir brennen keine Kabel weg...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich würde mal sagen, die entscheidung über die leistung des netzteils hat seasonic selber getroffen  aber 1,25KW ist schon ne hausnummer. ich bin mit meinem 750W schon mehr als doppelt so stark ausgestattet, wie nötig. 
ist aber angenehm, semi-passives netzteil, was bisher nur bei künstlicher auslastung von übertakteter cpu und gpu die lüfter angeworfen hat


----------



## IqpI (18. Januar 2014)

Also mal im ernst:
Wieso 1250w? Schlimmer noch: wieso singlerail  ich finde deine beiden. Copperheads echt geil, aber das finde ich schon komisch


----------



## Offset (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.  So schlecht ist doch das Ding auch nicht.


----------



## IqpI (18. Januar 2014)

Naja, schlecht ist relativ. Qualitativ bestimmt nicht, aber 1250w auf singlerail Basis ist schon eine harte Nummer...


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

multi-rail ist meines wissens auch nur intern gesplittete single-rail. also sind letzendlich alle netzteile single-rail


----------



## IqpI (18. Januar 2014)

Ja das mag sein, jedoch sprechen die Schutzschaltungen bei multi rail besser an.


----------



## Jbfem (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also jetzt sag ich auch mal was  !Als erstes gibt mir bitte mal ein Netzteil was:

1*24Pin MB ,2*8 CPU ,1* pcie für 7 PCIE Lanes!, 4-6 Pcie für Graka hat! + Reserve!!!!!!


Ich denke es gibt nur 2 das ist von EVGA Classi 1500 (Neu das Supernova)was extra damals für das SR-2 raus kam!!!!!!. Ich habe lange mit Nils von Seasonic gemailt und Telefoniert und er wollte mir erst ein p 1000 Platinum geben nachdem ich mein Setup gesagt habe, doch es fehlte immer ein Pcie für das MB. Also ging nur das 1250er. Die X Serie ist eigentlich intern multi-rail nur so am Rande doch für einige Spezies hier die Kabelbrand mit Hausbrand verbinden werde ich Seasonic nochmal anrufen um das zu Klären.


Ich selber bin extrem froh einer der besten Hersteller für mich gewonnen zu haben ,die z.b auch die "AX Serie von Corsair" herstellt.


----------



## hendrosch (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> ...


 
Dein Enermax hat auch "nur" 30 A auf einer 12V Schiene (dafür hats 4)

Das Seasonic hingegen 104A, so kann das pratisch gar nicht Abschalten, da (etwas Physik) du wenn du einen Kurzschluss baust das im normalfall ja nur auf einem Kabel tust, dort fließt nun so viel Strom wie es der Wiederstand des Kabels zu lässt, denn es ist ja alles zusammengeschaltet (Danke Sigle-Rail), da aber die Schutzschlatung nicht direkt bei 105A eingreift sondern erst deutlich später und dann der Wiederstand im Kabel (oder noch schlimmer in Leiterbahnen) so hoch ist das der Strom nicht erreicht wird schaltet es gar nicht ab.
Siehe z.B. hier: kann sogar sein das es zu deinem Baugleich ist oder zumindest ähnlich.


----------



## Jbfem (18. Januar 2014)

Ich denke bis ich eine Antwort habe ,ist jetzt diese Diskussion beendet. Als Tipp google mal OCP Schutzschaltung


----------



## hendrosch (19. Januar 2014)

Fas Problem ist ja gerade das die OCP erst greifen kann wenn die Leistung des NTs überzogen wird. (104A*12V=1248W) wenn die aber über ein 0,75 oder 1mm2 Kabel (oder wie gesagt schlimmer noch bei einem Hardwaredefekt, kann ja immer passieren, über eine Leiterbahn) laufen brennt das schon aber das Netzteil ist noch nicht Voll ausgelastet und schaltet nicht ab. 

Was anderes kann dir Seasonic auch nicht sagen. (Vielleicht etwas vorteilhafter ausgedrückt) Aber damit ist die Diskussion wirklich beendet denn ich schätze deine Projekt zu sehr um sie weiter zu zu "spammen". 
Abschließend bleibt nur zu hoffen das es zu keinem Kurzen kommt denn sonst ist das Netzteil ziemlich hochwertig.


----------



## Jbfem (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich habe gestern mit Nils von Seasonic gemailt und er hat mir heute schon geantwortet! Er hat es wirklich sehr ausführlich erklärt und hier mal ein paar wichtige Auszüge daraus:


1.       Wir sind NICHT baugleich oder ähnlich dem PCB Design des Netzteils im PCGH Video…dieses ist von einem anderen Hersteller
2.       Wir sind intern Multirail und extern Single Rail…dieses heisst die OCP springt je nach Leistungsabnehmer viel früher an als die 105A+X%.... Seasonic ist eines bei der Entwicklung immer wichtig die Sicherheit und Industauglichkeit aller produzierten Netzteile!! Wie erwähnt ist dieser Artikel dort hilfreich..

PC-Experience - das IT-Portal - - SeaSonic Platinum Series 660 Watt 



Im Artikel handelt es sich zwar um eine P-Serie die getestet wurde..aber ALLE X- und P-Serien Modelle basieren auf der gleichen Technology…und unterscheiden sich final nur in der Effizienz…die 12V Rail Lösung ist bei ALLEN implementiert!

Viele Grüße
Nils



Ich kann echt nur Danke für den Support sagen und nun bitte ich das Thema zu beenden. Evtl. könnte man ja mal ein extra Thread mit Herstellen machen die Single/Multirail haben.


----------



## IqpI (19. Januar 2014)

Wie ist die Aussage "intern multi, extern single rail" denn bitte zu verstehen? Sie haben multirail aber brüsten sich damit dass sie insgesamt 105a auf der 12v haben?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

auf die gefahr hin, dass ich noch einen drauf bekomme (weil thema beendet): 
stell dir bildlich einfach mehrere leitungen vor, die alle an einem punkt zusammenlaufen und dann erst wieder in einzelne leitungen abgehen. 
das ganze mit einer entsprechenden schaltung bzw steuerung/verwaltung sorgt dann dafür, dass es zwar eben ein multi-rail netzteil ist, dieses aber auch die gesamte zur verfügung stehende leistung an eine stelle abgeben kann. 
je nach bedarf eben. 

aber nun, weiteres werde ich dazu nicht sagen. wobei: was wirst du mit dem netzteil anstellen? die frage ist nun irgendwie viel interessanter? "nur" sleeven oder auch am netzteil-case irgendwas verändern, zB das lüftergitter durch ein kupfernes austauschen?


----------



## Jbfem (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Blende wurde Lackiert und der Rest ist noch geheim  Ich warte auf eine Antwort von einem Kabelhersteller ob meine Bestellung nach VDE bzw. Isoliertechnisch OK ist.


Update: Martma hat nach meinen Angaben mir extra wie in CuHead 1.0 Folie für die Kondensatoren und Spawas hergestellt.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Aber noch viel schlimmer 104A auf der 12V Schiene, wenn du nen  Kurzschluss baust schweißt das NT dir eher das Gehäuse zu als  abzuschalten.





hendrosch schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. hier: kann sogar sein das es zu deinem Baugleich ist oder zumindest ähnlich.



Dieses Video ist zwar schön und gut, spiegelt aber nicht die Situation in einem PC wieder. In einem PC gibt es nicht nur einen Stromkreis, sondern dutzende. Da saugt die CPU, die GPU, das Mainboard usw. Hat man jetzt auf einem Stromkreis einen kurzen, kommen zu dem dort fließenden Kurzschlusstrom ja noch der Verbrauchsstrom der restlichen Komponenten dazu. Dazu kommt noch das ein PC im Falle eines Kurzschlusses ja meist sowiso nicht weiter läuft sondern abstürzt oder sich ausschaltet - und dann ist auch das NT aus. Ein weiter Punkt ist das die Leiterbahnen auf den Platinen ebenso den hohen Strom nicht aushalten und durchbrennen - dann ist der Kurzschluss eine unterbrechung - und das lange bevor ein Kabel zu schmoren anfängt.


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich verstehe das Single Rail gebashe auch nicht ganz... Ich bin Hobbyelektroniker und habe schon so manche Sünde aus VDE Sicht begangen, und oft genug Kabel über ihre Limits hinaus belastet, bis da was brennt, brauchts echt viel. Wenn ich bislang etwas zum Brennen gebracht hab, dann wars die Schuld einer Hochspannungsschaltung, deren Ausgangsspannung sich irgendwo einen Weg gesucht hat, den ich nicht vorgesehen habe 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass entweder die Kabel durchbrennen, Leiterbahnen durchbrennen, oder die Netzteilsicherung auslöst, ehe etwas wirklich übles passiert.
Bei einem echten Kurzschluss, und einem Netzteil, das seine 12V auch hält, ist die OCP selbst bei 100A sofort draußen. Nur bei Schrottnetzteilen, die dann erst ordentlich einbrechen, und damit eben auch den Strom tief halten, und die ne miese OCP haben, kann was zu brennen anfangen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

hu, solche folien muss ich mir auch mal machen lassen. gerade bei der bios-batterie fällt das silber dann doch auf. 
schön wäre mal ein mainboard ganz ohne unnötge beschriftung.


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja, das sollten die Hersteller wirklich anbieten - Boards ohne irgendwelche Beschriftungen für Casemodder und Puristen!


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Machst du noch irgendwas mit den PCIe/SATA/RAM slots? Ich find das rot passt nicht so gut :/

Wenn man keine Beschriftungen haben will kann man sich das Board lackieren, ist aber schon ne heikle sache, auch mit nem kilo plastik 70 drauf


----------



## Jbfem (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja den Ram Slot ist ja die Vollbestückung was extra wegen dem Rot auch ausgebaut wurde. Die Pcie sind fast alle belegt nur mit den sata hoffe ich das alle Kabel es abdecken  Mein Testaufbau sah es sehr gut verdeckt aus und somit ist soweit alles ok.


----------



## tobse2004 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wundert mich eh das die Boards beschriftet werden. 
Da kann man nämlich bei der Herstellung noch bissl was einsparen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hehe, Ich glaub ja, dass motherboards die komplett ohne branding kommen würden sogar teurer wären
Beispiel Kondensator. Die werden ja so maschinell gefertigt, dass es bestimmt ein Umstand wäre, die Beschriftung wegzulassen


----------



## xCiRE007x (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Cartman die lassen sich dann den "Mehraufwand" wenn schon denn schon ordentlich bezahlen  

@Jbfem: Schaut bisher sehr gut aus mit den kleinen Aufklebern


----------



## Dommi2011 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

also die Idee mit den kleinen Aufklebern ist genial, kleine Aufkleber große Wirkung hammer was das her macht sieht super aus!


----------



## Jbfem (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke euch allen ! Wer Interesse an den Klebern hat pls PN , dann kann ich euch eine Adresse sagen wo mann individuell alle Maße bekommt !

Heute morgen habe ich soweit alle info's bekommen das meine Bestellungen unterwegs sind und somit geht es bald richtig los!


----------



## Jbfem (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So nach langer Zeit ist mal wieder ein Update fällig  Soweit sind fast alle Bestellungen da und next Step ist das NT vollständig zu installieren und die Kabel (fast) Perfekt zu verlegen!Spezial wird sein pures CU kabel H05V-K 1.0mm zu verlegen um der Optik mal was anderes zu geben!


​








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## latza (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Viel spaß dabei, freu mich aufs ergebnis!


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Du überaschst einen immer wieder mit guten Ideen
Bindest du die Kabel dann mit Schnur zusammen?


----------



## Jbfem (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Du überaschst einen immer wieder mit guten Ideen
> Bindest du die Kabel dann mit Schnur zusammen?


 

Ich habe es schon oft gesehn aber verstanden habe ich es nie wie es geht ! Würde mich über mehr info's darüber freuen Erik wenn du etwas dazu hast.


----------



## derBoo (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hehe, Ich glaub ja, dass motherboards die komplett ohne branding kommen würden sogar teurer wären



Ja, ein Umstand, der mich immer wieder wundert. Wer sich nen VW Phaeton kauft, zahlt auch drauf, wenn er hinten keine Beschriftung haben möchte... ich meine, das klebt sonst ein Arbeiter mit ner Schablone in Handarbeit hinten drauf... spart man das ein, kostet es mehr...


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon oft gesehn aber verstanden habe ich es nie wie es geht ! Würde mich über mehr info's darüber freuen Erik wenn du etwas dazu hast.


 
das hier könnte helfen  muss mich damit auch mal auseinandersetzen
Cable Lacing Tutorial - PC Modding - YouTube


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also ich habs ja auch schon 3mal bei meinem PCI-E Strang gemacht.
Es ist sehr zeitaufwendig
Frankenstein hat hierzu ein gutes Tutorial auf Youtube hochgeladen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=watch?v=La6LbgnZJco

Macht auf alle Fälle Spass, das fertige Ergebnis zu bewundern


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich würd mal sagen pro Bindung von 16 Kabeln ca. 2h inkl Fails.


----------



## Jbfem (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Puh das muss ich mir mal näher anschauen und ausprobieren  Das sleeven fällt ja jetzt evtl. weg und somit ist die ZEIT SOWIESO egal


----------



## Speeedymauss (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

gute Idee mit den Kuperkabeln!

Ich habe mir jetzt auch erstmal Schnur bestellt...


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kabel Kupfer hab ich hier auch mal anders


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

die kabel selber sind glaub ich von alleine so steif. und sonst nimmt man einfach einzeladerleitungen, ist nur müsste man die dann an den crimp anlöten. oder die leitung direkt anlöten und ganz auf stecker verzichten


----------



## flix (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Leitungen scheinen Lautsprecherkabel mit ordentlich Querschnitt zu sein. habe selber solche bei mir verbaut. Vllt da die einzelnen 2er Sträner zusammengeklebt.
Ich glaub zu deinem Projekt würde auch eine möglichs "kabellose" Lösung passen(siehe mein Projekt)


----------



## Jbfem (25. Januar 2014)

Flix dein worklog ist echt sehr Nice !

Sobald ich etwas fertig habe gibt es Bilder


----------



## Ben™ (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bin gespannt...
Schönes Netzteil hast vom Nils bekommen.


----------



## Jbfem (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Es ist fast geschaft! Das Erdgeschoß hat jetzt alle Kabel für die Technik fertig und somit können die Radiatoren mit Netzteil fest eingebaut werden. 
Ein sehr wichtiger Schritt, denn jetzt wird das MB eingebaut und die Kabel perfekt angepasst!


Step 1






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Was soll ich sagen...
Wird dem Mod mehr als gerecht.
Und mal was anderes.


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hast du keine Angst, dass dir die Kupferbänder den Sleeve aufschlitzen? Aber es sieht echt toll aus, das ist MDPC black, oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

die kupferbänder sind warscheinlich die gleichen, wie in den rillen am case. also extrem dünn und leicht zu zerstören. eher gehen die kupferstreifen kaputt als der sleeve


----------



## Jbfem (28. Januar 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Hast du keine Angst, dass dir die Kupferbänder den Sleeve aufschlitzen? Aber es sieht echt toll aus, das ist MDPC black, oder?


  Keine Angst wie FeuerToifel schon sagt sind es die gleichen Bänder ! Allerdings sind sie extrem reißfest nach 2mal umwickeln !!!! Ich muß dazusagen das es wieder einmal ein Zufall war, da das Band auf dem Sleeve (ja MDPC Black) lag und das Ende daran klebte  Somit war die Idee geboren es als Ersatz für Kabelbinder zu benutzen


----------



## hendrosch (28. Januar 2014)

Sieht super aus. Ich freu mich drauf wie es weiter geht.


----------



## nick9999 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das sieht echt gut aus 

Ich finde diese ganzen Details immer das beste an Mods, da sie am Ende ein Gesamtbild hinterlassen, das man sonst nicht hat.


----------



## Jbfem (28. Januar 2014)

Danke euch für die tollen Komplimente !!!
Gestern habe ich das SR-2 eingebaut und das 1 Kabel für die 8pin CPU gemessen


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hey Jbfem, 

Schaut klasse aus das gesleevte..  

Hatte da noch was gefunden wegen Grakadiskussion "damals"

EVGA | Products

Passt auch ins Design und ist wesentlich leistungsstärker


----------



## Jbfem (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Hey Jbfem,
> 
> Schaut klasse aus das gesleevte..
> 
> ...


 
Mit der Graka leider nicht da es auch ein langes PCB ist Wenn dann großes pcb dann 2 classi Kingpin


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Pssshh ich tausch meine Defekte gegen eine Kingpin, wenn die Herrn EVGA das regeln.. (10 ct Aufpreis von meiner  ) Trotzdem bleib dran.. das wird was besonderes. Ich hab momentan keine Nerven zu Sleeven.. Da bleibt man mal faul und gönnt sich dann irgendwann das Sleeve Mit von Corsair selbst  

Spaß beiseite, super Mod


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ach komm, die paar kabel  ich bekomme demnächst für mein netzteil den kabelsatz nochmal, dann kann ich meine bisher gemachten fehler wieder gerade bügeln


----------



## Jbfem (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenn ihr sleevt dann nur ohne shrink! Ist für mich die schönste Art zu sleeven und hat wirklich was an Eleganz.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

...und ist zudem auch einfacher


----------



## ebastler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich überlege grad, wie es aussehen würde, den Kabelbaum, statt ihn zu shrinken, komplett aus weißen und schwarzen Litzen neu zu machen.

Wäre ne Schweinearbeit, aber am Ende recht platzsparend, und müsste eigentlich auch gut aussehen....


----------



## Hackintoshi (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mache ich nur noch so, wenn man eh seine kabellängen neu konfektioniert. Sleeven ist auch schick. Aber eine elendige frickelei.
In meinem G5 mod hab ich zwei verschieden farbige litzen verarbeitet. Mußt nur höllisch aufpassen mit der zuordnung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Würde es sich speziell in diesem Fall nicht anbieten, 
Kupferkabel mit durchsichtiger Isolierung zu nutzen?


----------



## Drizztly (29. Januar 2014)

Hat er doch eh vor:



Jbfem schrieb:


> Spezial wird sein pures CU kabel H05V-K 1.0mm zu verlegen um der Optik mal was anderes zu geben!


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja seit ich hier die schönen Shrinkless gesehen habe und schon mehrfach darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde, hab ich mich auch dazu entschlossen nochmals mein bereits mit Shrinks gesleevtes NT neu zu sleeven 
Der Wahnsinn kennt keine Grenzen, so far, du inspirierst mich Jbfem, auf eine verrückte Art und Weise


----------



## DaBlackSheep (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Drizztly schrieb:


> Hat er doch eh vor:


 
Ok, hab ich dann überlesen.


----------



## blu3gr33n (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Echt ne geile nummer  könnt ich mir den ganzen tag anguggen! Weiter so!


----------



## Jbfem (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Der erste Teil ist fertig ,doch leider gingen mir die 30Meter Kabel aus und somit ist es wieder Zeit zu warten.Diesmal habe ich mir wirklich Zeit genommen um alles gut zu verkabeln(90% davon fertig) und mir weitere Gedanken gemacht was als nächstes folgen muss. Ich habe dann mit Martma telefoniert und wir wurden uns wieder mal schnell einig was so Produziert werden könnte(später mehr!!!)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich schmelze dahin
Ist das nun schon der neue Deckel aufm mainboard?


----------



## Offset (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Einfach ein mod der Extraklasse. Von A-Z perfekt durchgeführt. Obwohl ich Kupfer sonst überhaupt nicht mag, gefällt mir das hier ziemlich gut. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Hardware...
Arbeitest du eigentlich mit dem Pc oder ist er nur zur Show (zum spielen braucht man sicherlich kein dual-cpu mainboard)?


----------



## Addi (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr schön , jetzt darf ich aber nie wieder in meinem PC reingucken 

Welchen Querschnitt haben eigentlich die Kupferkabel mit der transparenten Ummantelung ? 
Und welchen Querschnitt haben normale Kabel ? (nur wenn du es weißt sonst suche ich selber )


----------



## Jbfem (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ich schmelze dahin
> Ist das nun schon der neue Deckel aufm mainboard?


 
Danke und nein ist noch kein neuer Deckel der Liegt noch bei Markus 



Offset schrieb:


> Einfach ein mod der Extraklasse. Von A-Z perfekt  durchgeführt. Obwohl ich Kupfer sonst überhaupt nicht mag, gefällt mir  das hier ziemlich gut. Mal ganz abgesehen von der Hardware...
> Arbeitest  du eigentlich mit dem Pc oder ist er nur zur Show (zum spielen braucht  man sicherlich kein dual-cpu mainboard)?


 

Danke und  auch Nein es ist mein Spiele und  Arbeits PC ! Klar braucht man kein  Dual Slot doch ich habe mich vom 1 Tag in das MB und Tj 11 verknallt und  musste es irgend wann mal wenn es günstig ist haben  




rako81sna schrieb:


> Sehr schön , jetzt darf ich aber nie wieder in meinem PC reingucken
> 
> Welchen Querschnitt haben eigentlich die Kupferkabel mit der transparenten Ummantelung ?
> Und welchen Querschnitt haben normale Kabel ? (nur wenn du es weißt sonst suche ich selber )



Das  Cu ist H05v-K 1,0mm2 und das von Seasonic ist 0,75 bis 1.mm2 Dick und  hat auch die Freigabe!!!! Nils von Seasonik hat mir 9 Seiten Netzteil  Details zukommen lassen um es perfekt anzupassen!!!

Wer ne PDF für das 860-1250 von seasonic braucht im Anhang!


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

 - nothing left to say


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich finde das sieht echt top aus (), jedoch gefallen mir die roten Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard nicht, hast du da noch etwas vor (das ich evtl. überlesen habe)?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ein wahrer Augenschmaus!

Einzige, was ich nicht so ganz schön finde, sind die 6 und 8Pin Kabel aufem letzten Bild wie diese verlegt sind. Das gefällt mir nicht ganz so.
Ich würde direkt mit einem 90° Winkel Richtung Slotblenden laufen lassen und dann Senkrecht nach unten. Aber ich vermute mal, dass du es sicherlich nochmal anders verlegen wirst 

LG


----------



## illousion (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Einzi*ge*


 
Sometimes I'm a little Grammarnazi


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dafuqqq  Gleich mal bearbeiten


----------



## Jbfem (1. Februar 2014)

Also ein Cover kommt auf jeden fall was ja auch ersichtlich ist. Am tray ist  ja noch alles offen 

Jetzt fängt der Spaß erst an


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

o.O jetzt fängt der bei dir erst an? Also bei mir würde der anfangen, sobald das Case bei mir stehen würde 

Stimmt, ist ja noch alles offen. Bin schon gespannt wie du das Cover gestalten wirst und wie es dann später aussieht


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh mein Gott 
Das nenn ich den absoluten Nerdpron (ja es ist absichtlich falsch geschrieben, wir sind hier eine gebildetet Community  und verwenden doch keine schmutzigen Wörter  )
Sieht echt super aus, ich wünschte ich könnt das so schön 
Freu mich auf den weiteren Verlauf


----------



## _crux_ (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Geil, noch schöner wäre es wenn du komplett  auf sleeve verzichten würdest.


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hey Jbfem,

ich hab damals schon deinen CU 1.0 Mod verfolgt und war sehr begeistert! Als ich das TJ11 das erste mal gesehen habe, dachte ich: "woah was für ein Case  Und als erstes musste ich daran denken, wie viele geile Mods mit dem Case entstehen werden, wie ja auch schon mit dem kleinen Bruder. 
Man sagt ja immer, "nobody's perfect" aber ich denke was du hier machst kommt der Perfektion schon ziemlich nahe 
Ich finde deine Arbeit sehr gelungen und bin von deinen zahlreichen Detaillösungen begeistert! Es passt einfach alles zusammen und du setzt an den richtigen Stellen Akzente!
Also nur weiter so, wir wollen alle den fertigen Mod sehen.  Auch wenn es schade ist, weil es dann ja keine Updates mehr gibt 

Lieben Gruß,
zettiii


----------



## Jbfem (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> o.O jetzt fängt der bei dir erst an? Also bei mir würde der anfangen, sobald das Case bei mir stehen würde
> 
> Stimmt, ist ja noch alles offen. Bin schon gespannt wie du das Cover gestalten wirst und wie es dann später aussieht



Das cover wird aus matt schwarzen Plexi gefertig was wohl nächste woche schon kommt


----------



## Jbfem (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



zettiii schrieb:


> Hey Jbfem,
> 
> ich hab damals schon deinen CU 1.0 Mod verfolgt und war sehr begeistert! Als ich das TJ11 das erste mal gesehen habe, dachte ich: "woah was für ein Case  Und als erstes musste ich daran denken, wie viele geile Mods mit dem Case entstehen werden, wie ja auch schon mit dem kleinen Bruder.
> Man sagt ja immer, "nobody's perfect" aber ich denke was du hier machst kommt der Perfektion schon ziemlich nahe
> ...


 

Wow Zettiii . 

Vielen Dank das du es auch so Schätz wie ich mir es selber vorgestellt habe ! Ich mache schon wirklich lange Pc Modding und auch schon einige Pc's/Parts gebaut, doch die copperHead Serie liegt mir wirklich sehr nah. Bei 2.0 will ich die Fehler aus 1.0 nicht wiederholen und mich diesmal wirklich besonders anstrengen um mein Motto "OHNE Kompromisse"  auch zu erreichen.


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja man merkt das. Die Einstellung spiegelt sich in deiner Arbeit wieder


----------



## Niebher (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Man kommt aus dem sabern einfach nicht wieder raus 
solch entschlossenheit


----------



## Jbfem (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nach nun doch langer Zeit gibt es ein kleines aber feines Update! Die weitere Verrohrung zu den Anschlüßen des Radiator und Sr-2 ist fertig. Es war nicht leicht die Richtigen Winkel und Adpter von Bitspower zu finden, da die teilweise bis zu 14.3.14 "nicht lagernd" sind;(. Doch mit der Hilfe von euch hat es erstmal wieder geklappt ein Update zu geben.Danke !!!​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Immer wieder


----------



## Speeedymauss (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

   mehr kann man da nicht sagen...


----------



## xCiRE007x (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Boaaaaaaaaaaah 

Unglaublich Edel. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein dazu. klasse mit dem Mobo, dezent aber zugleich Aufsehen erregend


----------



## Jbfem (13. Februar 2014)

Danke euch ! Es ist noch nicht 100% final da morgen und Samstag noch einiges kommen soll  Also es kommt noch was die Tage  Leider liege ich seid gestern mit Fieber /Grippe auf der Couch und habe heute mal ne Stunde mich gezwungen aufzustehen


----------



## -sori- (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gute Besserung!
Cartman hats auch erwischt...


----------



## Dommi2011 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wow jedes mal wieder ein Highlight deine Arbeit und die Bilder.
Gute Besserung freue mich schon auf das nächste Update!


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich wünsch dir ne gute Besserung. Ich versteh dich grad zu gut 
Hab immer noch mit Hals-Ohren Verknüpfung zu kämpfen


----------



## Tommi1 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

Sag mal, wolltest Du mir nicht für die MB Stands den CH 2.0 zuschicken?
*duckundweg*


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

schick! werden die vier freien ramslots noch belegt oder fehlt dir da noch die verkleidung? 
und was ist da in den untersten beiden bzw bei dieser einbauweise den obersten beiden pci-e slots drin?


----------



## Fearofdeath (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

damn das tagebuch erst jetzt entdeckt... naja wayne...
[x] abo
und wow, sieht schonma gut aus, weiter so 
und gute besserung


----------



## Jbfem (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke euch allen für die Unterstützung die Killerkeime zu vertreiben! Dieses Liegen macht mich noch irre und habe jetzt schon "Dekubitus" am A...... .. 

Zu eueren Fragen :

-CopperHead 2.0 wird NICHT verkauft wie 1.0!!!! (mmm audi R8 Tausch????? ja) 

-Die Slotbelnden oben sind von Lamptron (Lamptron PCI-E x 16 Slot Protective Jack Cover - modDIY.com)

-Die restlichen Rams sind hier im Ersatzrechner der nach Cu 2.0 gerne erworben werden kann !  (Bild: imgp19334wk3o.jpg - abload.de)


So und nun heist es Warten auf den Postboten und aus eine Freie Nase,kein Fieber und einen guten Kreislauf(zum Basteln) .


----------



## Jbfem (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So 1 Paket kam aus den Niederlanden für ein Versuch für die Cu Kabel ,die ja leider extrem Kritik bekommen haben
​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearofdeath (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ui das, sieht nice aus 
HABEN WILL


----------



## NickScrewball (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mahlzeit!
Zuerst mal: Geiles Gesamtkunstwerk!

aber:
- und ich weiss das ich auf 'nem extrem hohen Niveau kritisiere - 
Die Verlegung der Kupferkabel ist nicht so ordentlich wie die deiner Leitungen. Das springt bei einer derart hochklassigen Arbeit fast schon negativ ins Auge...
Könnte man diese Stränge nicht mithilfe eines Drahtes oder ähnlichem irgendwie stabilisieren? 
Das würde den Eindruck meiner Meinung nach noch perfekter machen!

Ansonsten: weiter so!
Greetz Nick


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gratulation zur erneuten Main 

Schaut alles stimmig aus


----------



## Jbfem (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Main??? Oh Krass.....dafür gibt es eine Belohnung 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Drizztly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



NickScrewball schrieb:


> Die Verlegung der Kupferkabel ist nicht so ordentlich wie die deiner Leitungen. Das springt bei einer derart hochklassigen Arbeit fast schon negativ ins Auge...
> Könnte man diese Stränge nicht mithilfe eines Drahtes oder ähnlichem irgendwie stabilisieren?
> Das würde den Eindruck meiner Meinung nach noch perfekter machen!


 
Dem muss ich zustimmen! Ein extrem geiler Mod, aber die Verlegeung dieser zwei Kabel macht die perfekte Anordnung der restlichen Komponenten zunichte. Das CPU-8Pin mit den Führungen sieht klasse aus, aber das freie Liegen der anderen beiden Kabel ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Wäre eine Verlegung entlang des I/O-Panel nicht besser? Dann eine Abdeckung für das I/O-Panel wie beim Rampage Black Edition/M6Formula und es würde wesentlich besser aussehen.

Aber genug der Kritik - dieser Mod ist der Wahnsinn! Soviel Herzblut wie du das reinsteckst, dass sieht man einfach! Mach nur weiter so, ich freu mich jedes Mal wie ein kleines Kind wenn es ein Update von dir gibt!!

P.S. Gute Besserung!

EDIT: Hammer Bilder!!


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Main??? Oh Krass.....dafür gibt es eine Belohnung



Wenn immer eine derartige Bilderflut kommt wenn du auf der Main bist sollten wir die Redaktion dazu bringen dich täglich draufzusetzen  Echt ein klasse Mod!


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

mh, das die kupferkabel so unpassend verlegt wirken, könnte an deren flexibilität liegen. die müssten wohl noch irgendwie verstärkt werden. 
besser wären ja die einzelader-leitung, aber bekomm die mal gecrimpt  die müsste man anlöten und vor allem ziemlich vorsichtig biegen und verlegen, damit die auch gut aussehen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das Sidepanel sieht hammer aus mit den schwarzen Plexieinlagen
Für was sind die gekannteten Aluteile?


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

cartman du nimmst mir die worte ausm mund, wollt ich auch grad fragen xD


----------



## Jbfem (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So jetzt bin ich auf eure Kritik gespannt !!! ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzteredon (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heftiges Projekt :O 

selten so ein perfektionistisches Modding gesehen  
auch ein Gratzi von mir zur Main, weiter so!


----------



## Erik Cartman (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Well done 
Das sieht echt um einiges cleaner aus als vorher.


----------



## Drizztly (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Genau SO hab ich das gemeint! Perfekt!


----------



## Speeedymauss (15. Februar 2014)

ich muss sagen, mit persönlich gefällt der schwarze Kasten nicht so gut...


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

gleich zwei fliegen mit einer klappe geschlagen! die kabel gut versteckt und die anschlüsse gleich mit. so eine abdeckung will ich mir auch noch machen. steht auf der selben liste, wie eine backplate für die noch nicht gekaufe grafikkarte 

du könntest die obere platte noch irgendwie verzieren, passend zum design natürlich. oder wenn du noch irgendwas als feture zeigen willst, kann man dort befestigen.


----------



## Fearofdeath (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

perfekt *_*
ich biete dir das haus meiner eltern dafür


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich glaub, die haben da auch noch was zu sagen :p


----------



## Fearofdeath (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

awas, die lern das früh genung xD


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh diesmal fast alle einer Meinung  Das mit dem Haus ............ klär das mal bitte ab 


Update für den neuen Wasser Deckel für das SR-2 V 1.1 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ALT:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*NEU:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

der neue gefällt mir besser.

dieser schattierungs-effekt bei der ersten version lässt es irgendwie unsauber aussehen


----------



## Offset (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Beim alten sah das v2.0 komisch aus. Der neue gefällt mir deutlich besser.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (16. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällt das neue auch sehr viel besser


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ok ich seh nun was du meintest.
Sieht viel besser aus nun


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Stimmt ohne 3D Effekt sieht die Schrift viel besser aus


----------



## _crux_ (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Viel besser der Deckel!


----------



## Speeedymauss (16. Februar 2014)

Das neue sieht viel sauberer aus! ist gut geworden


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke euch und natürlich Martma(Markus) der es für mich gemoddet hat

Heute bin ich seit 8.00 dran die Kupferrohre und sogar die Ram Module  zu polieren. Die Dummys wurden Schwarz lakiert da mir dieses Grau an den seiten extrem ins Auge stach. Leider ging mir bei copperHead 1.0 das 1000er und 1500er Papier aus und somit ging es heute nur bis 800er Körnung.

Die Frage warum ich es jetzt schon mache ist ganz simple: Das Kupfer soll Oxidieren um die Gleiche Farbe wie des Radiator und die Cpu Kühler zu bekommen da diese mit Lack geschützt sind!!! Somit hoffe ich das bis zum Final an der Luft es genug  "Rot" werden kann.

Zur Frage wofür die Bleche sind .............Tja sie waren schon im Projekt verbaut................ doch nicht alle 5 ........... und die Farbe wird evtl. anders


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Der Kühler v1.1 sieht besser aus, obwohl V1.0 auch was hatte mit so einem leichten 3D Effekt.

Und die Box ist dir klasse gelungen! Hätte es selber nicht besser machen können. Genau so habe ich mir das auch Vorgestellt damit. Bin begeistert und sprachlos zu gleich, obwohl ich gerade viel dazu gesagt habe


----------



## flix (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich muss sagen, die Box gefällt mir nicht.
Ist zu groß und klobig.
die 2. Version vom Kühler Teil schaut aber sehr geil aus.


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Update Polish Part 1.0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Addi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr schön  

Würde es dir was ausmachen , in Zukunft die Bilder mit einer höheren Auflösung hochzuladen ?


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Würde es dir was ausmachen , in Zukunft die Bilder mit einer höheren Auflösung hochzuladen ?


 

Ja würde es leider, da in div. Foren max 1024* ist. Wenn du Bilder möchtes die kommen am Schluß als Wallpaper in max. Auflösung heraus wer will


----------



## Oozy (16. Februar 2014)

Muss nochmals meinen Hut ziehen vor deiner Arbeit. Eine solche Perfektion sieht man sehr selten, auch wenn es hier im Forum noch weitere sehr gute Mods gibt.


----------



## NickScrewball (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So, ich nochmal!
Der Kasten ist meines Erachtens nach die beste Lösung für die von mir angesprochene "Schwachstelle".
Es ist nur ein bisschen Schade das die Kupferkabel dadurch nur so kurz wirken.

Auch die überarbeitete Version des Kühlkörpers gefällt mir besser!


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

jo, da muss ich dir zustimmen, durch die abdeckung sieht man wieder kaum was von den kabeln. aber es sieht deutlich sauberer aus, vor allem weil der i/o bereich auch versteckt ist.


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wallpaper klingt gut....
1 aus heder perspektive +1-2innen büdde ^^
einfach nur eil ich dad ding so geil find


----------



## Jbfem (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Erstmal finde ich es echt klasse das nicht nur Lob sondern auch Kritik hier gesagt wird!!!  Allerdings muss ich jetzt mal etwas ausholen und ein paar Sachen klar stellen.

Technisch ist es nicht machbar (ohne extrem viel Geld) den einen Bogen ohne Falten zu biegen!!! Ich komme selber aus dem Beruf und es ist nunmal das die Biegezange einen Bestimmten Biegeradius hat den man mit 180° nicht ändern kann!!!  Meine Zange hat 7,2 cm an einem Durchmesser und ich müsste 6,7cm haben, wodurch es eben extrem schwer ist an der Runden Seite die Zange anzulegen ohne dabei das Material in die Gegenrichtung zu ziehen bzw. Stauchen. Das Material muss nunmal irgendwo hin und ob mit Sand oder Fett , geht es nunmal OHNE WÄRME nicht!!!  In der Firma haben wir sogar einen Elektrische und selbst dabei auf kleinster Stufe habe ich eine Stauchung im Rohr.

Zum Thema Kabel das steht noch weit hinten da ich im Moment die Grakas auf Wasser umbaue und teilweise Lackiere. Fakt ist das ich die Kupferkabel so genial finde da diese soweit ich im Netz geforscht habe keiner hat!!! Die starren Leitungen finde ich extrem unschön und so was mache ich auf keinen Fall, vor allem da ich grundsätzlich nix nachbaue sondern lieber was eigens Entwickle.

Es ist doch so, das auch soweit ich weiß, keiner ein TJ 11 in Iatx umgebaut hat in seiner schönsten und extremsten Form mit der Ausgravierung der Backplate, oder?

Ich hatte eine Vision wie schon gesagt auf der Cebit und diese wird auch wie copperHead 1.0 fortgesetzt ,auch natürlich mit kleinen Änderungen durch eure Kritik was ich wirklich sehr gut finde!!! Ohne Euch würde so was einfach nicht perfekt werden

In copperHead um es in Zahlen auszudrücken kostet jetzt schon soviel wie cuHead 1.0 und ich bin gerade in der Halbzeit. Ich bin insgesamt schon fast 1500KM für diese Projekt zu Händler, Baumarkt und natürlich zu Martma gefahren um uns intensiv mit diversen Modding Parts die noch kommen zu beschäftigen. Dazu kommt fast ein tägliches Upgrade mit Markus was Zeichnungen und Prototypen angeht die hier schon liegen und verworfen wurden.

Ich habe mir mal ein Zeitkonto errichtet und bin jetzt schon bei fast 270 Std incl. Fotos und Updates! 
Verschnitt bin ich bei ca. 2,5m CU Rohr , 3 WLP Tuben MX 4 , 60 Kabel, Div Plexi Prototypen , 80 Schrauben, 2 Dosen Primer, 2 Dosen Farbe Schwarz, 250 Paar Handschuhe, 12 Polier Tücher , Crimpkontakte ??? und div Kleinkram, 27mal Versandkosten . 


Am Schluss  will ich damit nur Sagen das ich es manchmal auch Schade finde das sich über z.B "Kabelklammern" so gemeckert wird und doch manche Sachen extrem unter gehen. 

Versteht mich Bitte nicht falsch, ich brauche auch Kritik sonst macht es ja keinen Spass mit euch zu Diskutieren und es würde auch auch den Reiz an das Modden verlieren wenn jeder nur "Toll" schreiben würde


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hey Jbfem ich kann gans gut nachvollziehen wie es dir geht ich habe für effektiv 1,5 meter Kupferroh 5 meter gebraucht die sache mit den Kabeln ja is halt immer geschmackssache da steckt man nicht drin du hast nur das problem das du sehr weit in der öffentlichkeit hängst das heist viele meinungen und der wille es so perfeckt wie möglich hinzubekommen dazu dann auch noch die Kosten/Nutzen/Aufwands schere is schon nicht einfach aber ich kann nur sagen das du damit zufrieden sein musst und dich nicht zu jedem rechtvertigen brauchst     ich kann nur sagen hut ab mir fehlt echt die geduld und die zeit

was die karbel angeht stand ich vor dem selben problem nicht sichtbar und geordnet die kabel zu bündeln deswegen habe ich meine geklebt was sie leider bei hardware wecksel unprauchbar macht und mich zu problemen beim atx stecker vor große probleme stelte


----------



## Offset (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Es gibt so Teile die heißen Satzzeichen, solltest du mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hehe, sowas lese ich nicht mal mehr, selber Schuld.


----------



## Jbfem (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So damit wir wieder Spaß haben hier ein kleines aber feines Update mit folgenden Änderungen!
1: Neues MB Tray da das Alte ein Farb Fehler hatte (zum Thema Perfektion ).
2: Grafik umgebaut auf WaKü um an die PSU Kabel abzulängen.
3: Am MB  Tray die untere Halteklammer entfernt um eine Saubere Kabelverlegung zu gestalten.
4:MB I/O Panel gekupfert und Graka I/O Schwarz lackiert​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Bekommt man diesen Schnipsel am MB (links von der unteren CPU) noch iwie ab? Der würde mich echt stören bei einem so perfekten Mod


----------



## Jbfem (19. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe auch das mir das jemand beantworten kann  Er muss weg allerdings ohne Schaden zu nehmen, da ich noch Garantie auf das Board habe !


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Puh, ohne schaden wird schwer. Möglicherweise mit erwärmen?


----------



## MaxRink (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wie wärs mit etwas erwärmen? Meiner Erfahrung nach gehen die Etiketten bei ca 80°C gut ab und der Kleber bleibt dran. Hindert dich dann nichts, bei einer RMA den wieder drauf zu kleben.


----------



## Erik Cartman (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Puh bei Mainboards wirds knifflig.
Wenn du den Aufkleber einfach so abziehst, wird er Spuren hinterlassen. Sofern man nicht noch Papier sieht, sondern Kleberreste könntest du es mit einem Orangenölreiniger probieren.
Weis jetzt aber nicht genau, ob er Platinen angreifft, ist wie gesagt auf Orangenbasis und löst kleberreste sehr gut.
Ich würds auch erst mal mit erwärmen versuchen. Heisluftföhn würd ich allerdings meiden, vllt tuts auch schon ein normaler Haarföhn.
Zum Kleberlösen würde eventuell auch Spiritus reichen, aber nur Wattestäbchen mengen auftragen und wieder abwischen. Kann nämlich den Schutzlack des Boards angreifen.

Alternativ: Schwarze Klebefolie drüber und gut is. Hast du ja auch bei deinen MB Bauteilen gemacht


----------



## xCiRE007x (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Haarfön, der löst selbst 3M Klebeflächen. Sprich Industriekleber (u.a. zu finden bei GoPro Mounts, da steht es nämlich dabei, dass die Hitze eines Föns ausreicht, um es zu lösen.)


----------



## Jbfem (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Danke für die Ratschläge, der Fön wird denn heute mal auf mein Board gehalten. Vorab schonmal eine kleine Belohnung für die tips  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht echt genial aus  immer wieder beeindruckend, was du da zauberst


----------



## Fearofdeath (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wow... sie saugut aus 
will sowas auch können xD


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sieht gut aus die Blende 

Bin ja froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der das Papier bemerkt hat


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ist die blende das selbst gefertigt oder selbst verändert?


----------



## Jbfem (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Irgendwie passt der SLI MultiBlock von Aquacomputer nicht zu meiner 100% Überzeugung. Also kurzerhand die Singleslot geschliffen und poliert. Daraus habe ich mal div. Versionen gemacht und bin gespannt was ihr dazu schreib ! Bitte Bedenkt das noch SCHWARZES Wasser hinzukommt!





Version 1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Version 3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Anschluß für die Grakas vom MB Wakü Block




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich bin für kupferrohre. version 3 also. 
v1 und v2 unterscheiden sich doch nur in der länge oder? dann bei v2 passt die sli-bridge doch nicht mehr


----------



## Offset (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Definitiv Version 3. Die Acrylrohre würden mMn. überhaupt nicht in den mod passen.


----------



## Jbfem (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich kann die Karten überall in den 7 Slots hinein Stecken und somit ist die Länge egal  Ist es denn so besser? Ich finde es passt ingesammt zu den Grakas besser ,da es irgendwie luftiger und nicht so bullig ist.


----------



## Addi (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Version 3  , gar keine Frage !

Wenn die SLI Bridge passt , würde ich die lange Variante nehmen , mit Kupferrohren


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

kommt noch eine andere erweiterungskarte ausser den grakas? wenn ja, würde ich das daran anpassen, wenn nein, graka 1 wo sie jetzt ist, graka 2 in slot 5. 
musst einfach mal ausprobieren, was besser aussieht, mehr platz zwischen den karte oder mehr platz nach oben hin


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich wäre auch für die Kupferrohre


----------



## nick9999 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kupfer


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Version 3


----------



## CL4P-TP (20. Februar 2014)

Version 3 mit dem Abstand von 2


----------



## Accipiper (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also ich würde auch die Kupferrohre nehmen!


----------



## Jbfem (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also Danke für eure echt vielen Antworten! Ich denke es war fast einstimmig mit V3  Beim Umbauen der Version fande ich auch 3 eigentlich sofort am besten, doch ich will euch natürlich auch beim copperHead 2.0 wie 1.0 mit einbeziehen!


Ich hätte zur SLI Bridge noch was als >Idee 

1 Fach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder 2 Fach




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

hm, zweifach sieht besser aus, finde ich. das passt einfach zum design ddes ganzen. spiegelt so ein wenig die zwei streifen auf dem mainboardblock wieder


----------



## NickScrewball (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ist definitiv die konsequenteste Umsetzung des Themas!


----------



## nick9999 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wird die EVGA SLI-Brücke nicht mehr eingesetzt?

Ansonsten  für die Kupfervariante


----------



## Fearofdeath (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sieht geil aus... nimm 2 sli brücken...
aber 2 bringen nicht mehr leistung als 1???


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Februar 2014)

2 Sli Brücken&die in Kuperfarben Lackieren. Ich könnte dir eine 3 Way SLI Brücke anbieten , vlt. Passt das besser


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

Was bestimmt gut aussehen würde wäre, wenn du die SLI Brücken schwarz lackierst, also auch die Lötpunkte und dann mit der Kupferfarbe den SLI Schriftzug drauf malst.


----------



## Jbfem (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Was bestimmt gut aussehen würde wäre, wenn du die SLI Brücken schwarz lackierst, also auch die Lötpunkte und dann mit der Kupferfarbe den SLI Schriftzug drauf malst.


 
Lol die Punkte sind schon seit Freitag Schwarz 

Moin Pcgh'ler. Also ich habe mir jetzt jeden Vorschlag zuhause mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und auch ausprobiert.  Fakt ist auch es kommt nur EINE Sli Bridge und mehr nicht. Wie sie gemoddet wird keine Ahnung das mach ich am Schluß. Jetzt heist es Kabel crimpen und am Dienstag wird Projekt MOUNT 2.0 in Angriff genommen!



Wie gesagt Pcgh'ler find es echt klasse das hier auch so viele die Nie geschrieben haben sich auch mal melden und ihre Meinung sagen. So wird es doch fast ein "Family" Projekt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Lol die Punkte sind schon seit Freitag Schwarz
> 
> Moin Pcgh'ler. Also ich habe mir jetzt jeden Vorschlag zuhause mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und auch ausprobiert.  Fakt ist auch es kommt nur EINE Sli Bridge und mehr nicht. Wie sie gemoddet wird keine Ahnung das mach ich am Schluß. Jetzt heist es Kabel crimpen und am Dienstag wird Projekt MOUNT 2.0 in Angriff genommen!
> 
> ...


 

Würde eine SLI Bridge mit 3 Slot's passen? Also GraKa 1 in die ersten beiden Connector's und die GraKa 2 in Connector 3?
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=401-MB-0023-01 
Wenn du die lakierst sieht das erste Sahne aus  und mit einem Kupferfarbenem Stift die Lötstellen "anmalst"


----------



## Jbfem (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hier eure Vorschläge 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## CL4P-TP (23. Februar 2014)

Ich bin für die EVGA-SLI-Brücke. Endlich ist der Aufkleber weg


----------



## hendrosch (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Jepp die EVGA Brücke in Schwarz mit irgendwelchen Kupfer akzenten wäre vermutlich am besten.
Aber sind das LEDs dadrauf? Das fänd ich nicht so schön.

Aber immer wenn neue Bilder sitzt ich so schon sabbernd vorm PC 

Die PCIe Abdeckungen sehen super aus. Nur der eine Ram unten sieht schief aus.


----------



## Jbfem (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

clean 
​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nick9999 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Finde ich persönlich ein wenig zu clean, vielleicht einem schwarzen Akzent irgendwie?
Vielleicht zwei schwarze Striche so wie die Kupferstriche am MB-Kühler?

Was sprach eigentlich gegen die EVGA Brücke die auf Seite 44 noch war?

Auf jedem Fall sieht das viel Besser aus mit dem Kupferrohr als mit dem SLI-Connector


----------



## Offset (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wie wäre denn ein (schwarzer?) copperhead Schriftzug über die Brücke?


----------



## Erik Cartman (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hm ich würde die Sli Bridge in schwarz halten. Wie du schon mal zu mir gesagt hast: Kupfer muss gezielt eingesetzt werden und nicht zu viel.
Wenn du schon die Rohre an der Graka und den Kühler aus Kupfer hast wirds mit der Sli Bridge doch irgendwie zu viel, findest nicht?


----------



## Jbfem (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Es war nur so ein Gedanke  Doch ich habe schon mit Markus gesprochen und wir fanden eine gute Lösung


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Fande schon die EVGA Pro Bridge mit CU zu kupfrig  Denke ohne Verkleidung die 3way schaut am besten aus.


----------



## Jbfem (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Pakete sind unterwegs


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die vom Mount 2.0 ? Wenn ja freue ich mich besonders aufs nächste Update.


----------



## Jbfem (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich habe gestern mit Markus ein paar Sachen besprochen und es kommt was sehr schönes  Eure Anregungen habe zum Teil großen Einfluss gehabt und es wird einen Mix aus Streifen und anderen Dingen geben. Auf jedenfall ist es dann definitiv Final !!! Es hat Klick gemacht und ich wusste das ist es !

Außerdem kommen die Ersten Teile für Mount V2.0 mit, was auch ein "Mega Update " wird worauf ich mich wirklich freue!!!! Ich hoffe das ein Part davon was ich extra im Auftrag gegeben habe klappt , ich denke am Freitag weiß ich mehr und kann es euch hoffentlich Zeigen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (24. Februar 2014)

*UhrAufFreitagVordreh* 

Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## -sori- (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Noch ein Grund, sich erneut auf den Freitag zu freuen 


LG sori


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

*Eintrag im Kalender mach*


bin wie immer sehr gespannt, was du mit den Leuten so gezaubert hast.


----------



## hendrosch (24. Februar 2014)

Am Freitag habe ich Schulfrei. 
PCGH sollte also nochmal die Server aufrüsten, denn ich werde den ganzen Tag F5 spammen bis die Bilder da sind 
Ich freu mich auf ein Update hier. Echt ein Klasse Projekt.


----------



## Dommi2011 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh da wird es aber spannend ich mache mir auch mal einen Kalender Eintrag!


----------



## IqpI (25. Februar 2014)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Am Freitag habe ich Schulfrei.
> PCGH sollte also nochmal die Server aufrüsten, denn ich werde den ganzen Tag F5 spammen bis die Bilder da sind
> Ich freu mich auf ein Update hier. Echt ein Klasse Projekt.



Pff fauler Hund. Wir haben da Fasching und schreiben trotzdem ne Klausur. Das wird wohl das erste Jahr in dem die 12. Nicht komplett betrunken die bolognese durchs Schulhaus macht


----------



## CL4P-TP (25. Februar 2014)

Dann halt nach der Klausur vollaufen lassen

Ich freu mich auch schon


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Reminder wurde erstellt  
Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Teile und vor allem wieder auf tolle Bilder!


----------



## illousion (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

 wannistendlichfreitag 
 machsnichtsospannendichkannvoraufregungschonkeinelückenmehrmachen ​
edit: iwie siehts aus, als hätte ich da ne Lücke gemacht o.o


----------



## Jbfem (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Moin. Leider eine schlechte Nachricht !  Die Post kommt erst Morgen und leider ist auch noch Karneval hier in NRW  Somit werde ich, wenn ich fit bin,erst am Sonntag  Bilder machen und Basteln. Jetzt heisst es ertmal HELLAU ; ALLAF


----------



## nick9999 (28. Februar 2014)

Und schon wieder nervt mich der Karneval.  
Ich glaub nächstes Jahr werde ich zu dieser Zeit weit weg abhauen.


----------



## Fearofdeath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

doofes fasching-.-
WILL BILDAAA


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Dann ist man schon krank und wartet auf Bilder und dann sowas


----------



## Fearofdeath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

und wieder die bestätigung:
gibt nix dinfreieres wie fasching...


----------



## CL4P-TP (28. Februar 2014)

Es ist schon lustig, aber manchmal.....Mäh


----------



## Jbfem (28. Februar 2014)

Ohne das Paket kann ich das Mount nich Zusammenbauen,  also  leider liegt es nicht an mir 

Sobald ich was fertig habe gibt es Bilder , versprochen !!!


----------



## Fearofdeath (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

halt ich f7rn gerücht das des ned jannat... kommts paket ned zu dur... muss du zum paket... also hop xD


----------



## Jbfem (28. Februar 2014)

Whatt fürne Bütten Rede  Tata Tata Tata


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Februar 2014)

Ach ist schon wieder Fasching?


----------



## Jbfem (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Post war da ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

komische uhrzeit für die post


----------



## CL4P-TP (1. März 2014)

Irgendwie schon


----------



## Jbfem (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Meine Frau hat es heute um 17.30Uhr angenommen ,JUHUHUHUH laut GLS erst Morgen im Paket Shop abhol bereit ! Komm nach Hause vom Karneval und schon stand es da ..........................und wie Versprochen Bilder Bilder Bilder


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schön die Ramslots endlich voll zu sehen. Supersexy wie erwartet
Könnt mir vorstellen, dass du ne schlaflose Nacht vor dir hast, wenn schon der Bausatz da ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

oh, mir ist gerade aufgefallen, der aufkleber ist ab. scheint so, als wäre damit ein bisschen friemelkram weniger 
da merkt man aber wieder dran, wie nötig das war. es fällt nicht auf, das der weg ist


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die beiden 6pin neben den 8pin für CPU? Die werden wohl eher bei ln2 Spielchen benötigt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

das unten links ist auch ein 6pin. http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-17/96b.jpg = bild vom nackten board im original-zustand


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

nö, die sind optional. halt für mehr power und mehr stabilität bei extrem-übertaktung. der 6pin bei den pci-e slots ist eigendlich auch optional, soll für mehr stabilität sorgen, wenn man mehrere grafikkarten nutzt. also extra-power für die stromversorgung der pci-e slots


----------



## Jbfem (1. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> nö, die sind optional. halt für mehr power und mehr stabilität bei extrem-übertaktung. der 6pin bei den pci-e slots ist eigendlich auch optional, soll für mehr stabilität sorgen, wenn man mehrere grafikkarten nutzt. also extra-power für die stromversorgung der pci-e slots



Das mit dem Graka pcie ist nicht so ganz richtig 

Ohne Strom gehen nur die  ersten 2 slots an !!! 

Das war ja mein Hauptproblem bei meinem ax750 da er mir bei der Graka fehlte !


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Als ich das Board zum ersten Mal sah, dachte ich nur: Vollmachen! Alles!


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Das mit dem Graka pcie ist nicht so ganz richtig
> 
> Ohne Strom gehen nur die  ersten 2 slots an !!!
> 
> Das war ja mein Hauptproblem bei meinem ax750 da er mir bei der Graka fehlte !



ah, okay. dann korrigiere ich meine aussage: bei _den meisten_ boards ist der optional.


----------



## Jbfem (2. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Belegst du die zwei Anschlüsse noch?




Belegt werden Slot 1 und 4 für Grakas. Der Rest erstmal mit Pcie Abdeckungen von Lamptron. Was bestimmt klasse währe , eine Creative ZxR allerdings ist sie mir im Moment zu Teuer da andere Dinge Priorität haben.





Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Als ich das Board zum ersten Mal sah, dachte ich nur: Vollmachen! Alles!


 
Ich auch mit 4 Titan, oder 7 Single Slot Karten als Quadro 4000 .............  Allerdings ist das Budget sehr  begrenzt


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die soka wäre schon cool, aber wirklich was bringen wird die wohl kaum.


----------



## Jbfem (2. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

SSD Mount copperHead  Black Edition RGB







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. März 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> SSD Mount copperHead ONLY Edition RGB
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=721524"/>



Sieht wahnsinnig geil aus


----------



## -sori- (2. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da kann Ich FrozenEYZ nur zustimmen.


----------



## Jbfem (2. März 2014)

Danke . Es kommen in ein paar Tagen erst mehr Bilder wenn die RGB Steuerung fertig ist, denn ich kann leider nicht 100% Details zu dem Mount liefern da es gegen die AGB hier verstößt!


----------



## Jbfem (3. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Danke für die Info....ich meinte die zwei Strom-Anschlüsse am Board, kleines Missverständnis.
> Ich kann dir die Asus Phoebus empfehlen, nachdem das Treiberproblem beseitigt wurde.
> Die ist nur halb so teuer, und bietet satten Sound. Hab sie in meines Dad´s, Game-PC verbaut.



Sorry die Asus hatte ich schon hier und die war extrem leise und grottig. Welche soundkarte braucht ein 6 Pol Strom Anschluß?!!!!!!  Nur damit die Led Blinkt???? Ne sorry nie wieder Asus!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

zumal creative einfach schon viel länger auf dem markt ist und somit (rein theoretisch) deutlich mehr erfahrung auf dem markt hat. und ich glaube, asus stellt bei ihren soka's nur den namen und das design

aber würde die einfache soundblaster Z nicht ausreichen? die ZxR hat zwar noch dieses extra-board mit einem zweiten soundchip. aber ich denke mal, der ist eher marketing und rechtfertigung für den preis.

e: hab mir gerade nochmal die ZxR angesehen, kostet ja fast das dreifache, wie die Z :o 
bei der ZxR wäre auf jedenfall eine eigene verbindungsbrücke angebracht, dieses flexible kabel ist hässlich, selbst in schwarz


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2014)

Klingt geil !


----------



## ebastler (3. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenn man einen Receiver hat, kann man auch den auf den meisten Boards vorhandenen Toslink-Ausgang nutzen, das ist ja auch noch ein digitales Signal, das dann erst im (hoffentlich guten) Chip des Receivers gewandelt wird.
Mich würde mal ein guter USB/Toslink DAC reizen...

Wird jetzt aber langsam etwas offtopic^^

Rein optisch würde die Creative-Karte da echt genial ins System passen!


----------



## Jbfem (3. März 2014)

Ich war selber Dj und habe vor kurzen erst alle Hardware gegen Foto Equipment eingetauscht .

Mein hd 25 hat extrem schlecht geklungen , genauso wie meine b&w mit Yamaha Verstärker !!!

Beim Auflegen mit Reason und abelton mit serato Sl1  dachte ich ,das die Lieder bei 0,2 Bit Mono und  3 Hz abspiele . Dabei war die Karte trotz Super boost so leise das der Verstärker schon so weit aufgedreht  war, das daß Rauschen schon lauter war !


----------



## Jbfem (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

RGB MOUNT 2.0 Finish





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FrozenEYZ (4. März 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> RGB MOUNT 2.0 Finish
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=721849"/>
> 
> ...



Passt! Genau richtig der Farbton


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mal wieder sehr sehr geil geworden. Bin begeistert. Weiter so!


----------



## Dommi2011 (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wow richtig schick!

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es so aus als würde das Mainboard leuchten sieht total abgefahren aus!

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder!


----------



## CmdCobra (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

 der smilie beschreibt leider nur 10 % von dem, was ich über dein CaseMod denke.

Einfach nur edel  weiter solche Bilder bitte

der Commander


----------



## -sori- (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

    
Sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh man, echt krass, was du hier machst, du verblüffst mich jedes mal wieder! Darf ich fragen, wie du das Glas bearbeitet hast, damit es so schön matt wird? Muss sowas bei mir auch machen, damit ich LEDs dahinter klatschen kann, nur ist es mit Sandpapier entweder nicht matt genug oder ich hab im Matten Kratzer von höheren Spitzen aufm Papier.


----------



## Jbfem (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich Danke euch alle für die Komplimente !!!  Es werden heute Abend noch Detail Bilder kommen als Bonus 

Das mattieren der Plexi Platten ist unser Firmengeheimnis sorry. Nur soviel ,es wird per Hand pro Platte mit Sandpapier 5 Körnungen fast 15min geschliffen !!!


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Immer wieder


----------



## Jbfem (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Chill out Lounge DeLüxx





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





behind the scenes





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hehe was mich nur mal interessieren würd, ist wieviel Leds da pro Plexiplatte drinnen sind und welche Sorte. Einzeldioden würden wohl Flecken werfen, also vermut ich mal Stripes rundumlaufend
Wenn dus nicht sagen darfst versteh ich das natürlich
Sehr schönes und durchdachtes System
Kannst du eigentlich mit den RGBs auch so ein dunkles Orange ansteuern? Käme dem Kupferton wohl sehr nahe


----------



## cargo (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wofür ist die zweite Reihe Bohrungen an der Seite?


----------



## FifthGene (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

@ Jbfem Zum SSD Tray mit Beleuchtung 1. Die Plexiteile die da benutzt worden sind, sind das spezielle damit das Licht besser gestreut wird ? 2. Ist da nur eine Schwarze Folie auf der Plexi ? 3. Wie laufen die Leds dort herum ?

Danke schomal


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. März 2014)

Sieht toll aus


----------



## Jbfem (4. März 2014)

@cargo. Die Lochreihe ist für die Halterung der SSD .


Dann zu den Fragen allgemein :

Es sind Spezial Platten  und sie werden mit extra hauchdünne hochleistungs Folie aus der PKW Industrie verwendet . Und es werden nur eine reihe LEDs von sehr hoher Qualität verwendet !


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schade, werde ich wohl rumexperimentieren müssen, um an euer Firmengeheimniss zu kommen  Nee, das werde ich wohl kaum hinkriegen, muss ich mal schauen, was ich da auf die Beine stellen kann. Wie kommst du immer nur an diese Sachen, echt wahnsinn


----------



## Offset (4. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> ... Wie kommst du immer nur an diese Sachen, echt wahnsinn


 
money money money...


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich glaube da dieser ein Mod der Extraklasse ist spielt Geld eher eine kleine Rolle 
Jedenfalls super Arbeit die du da leistest Jbfem. Du erweckst in mir immer wieder den Wunsch etwas an meinem System zu ändern 
Tolle Arbeit, ich kann mich nicht sattsehen und freue mich auf weiteres


----------



## Jbfem (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Naja Geld spielt extrem eine Rolle !!!  Ich habe ne 50-60 Std. Stundenwoche und arbeite am Weekend noch im 2 Job!!!!  Allerdings muss ich auch mal meine Freunde und Sponsoren loben die es ohne sie nicht möglich oder anders gesagt nicht so schön geworden währe !!!

Seasonic,Liquid Extasy, Aquacomputer haben mit einen sehr guten Rabatt gegeben so konnte ich mir für "Standart Hardware Preis " High End zulegen !!! Durch den Verkauf Durch copperHead 1.0 habe ich bis jetzt alles relativ 1-1 ausgleichen können. 

Allerdings bin ich erst bei 50% bei copperHead 2.0   Markus von martmamod hilft mir nicht nur als Partner und Freund sondern weil er auch sehr überzeug vom Projekt ist und somit konnte ich ja seine Maschinen wenn ich unten war/bin immer benutzen was sehr viel an Geld spart!!!  Ich habe aber keinen Freitfahrtschein sondern das Material muss ich auch bei evonik und co kaufen!!!

Es macht auch echt Spaß div. Sachen zu Lasern und es anzupassen, dabei ein Bier und mit viel Humor kommen eben auch extrem verrücke  Sachen heraus


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich würde mal sagen, ohne die sponsoren und ohne den guten kontakt zu martma würde dieses projekt nicht stattfinden, oder aber sehr lange dauern. 
die möglikchkeit in einer werkstatt frei arbeiten zu können, oder gar selber eine zu besitzen, ist wohl der traum eines jeden modders


----------



## Jbfem (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da hast du Recht. Bei copperHead 1.o hatte ich keine Hilfe und somit habe ich fast 2,5 Jahre gebaut. Jetzt habe ich den Luxus auch ein 2 Rechner zu haben und somit auch kein stress immer die Kiste am laufen zu haben. Wenn ich an 1.0 denke habe ich bestimmt 100mal das Wasser abgelassen und gefüllt nach Änderungen !


Ich will ja einfach nur mal zeigen was doch alles mit Kupfer machbar ist wo ich da TJ11 zum ersten mal sah   Trotzdem ist es auch mit Hilfe nicht gesagt das es ein guter Mod wird, wenn man kein Konzept oder Feeling hat (meine Meinung) !!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

da stimme ich dir zu. man kann nochsoviel hilfe haben, die taschen können noch so tief sein. wenn man kein konzept und/oder sinn für die sache hat, wird es nix.

hab gestern drüber nachgedacht, wie ich wohl mein shinobi xl am besten auf iATX modden kann... wenn ich das netzteil unten behalten will, komme ich nicht um neue rückseite und neuen tray drum rum...


----------



## Jbfem (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenn du Hilfe braust Pls pn oder ........ 


So Urlaub Zeit ist modding Zeit und mit dabei mein Freund "Dominik Eulberg" der mich immer begleitet bei copperHead!!!!  Es gib nimanden der einen so in Gedanken bringt und mich wirklich creativ werden lässt. Ich habe ihn sehr oft Live gesehen und er ist wirklich éin klasse Typ!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (5. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht. Bei copperHead 1.o hatte ich keine Hilfe und somit habe ich fast 2,5 Jahre gebaut. Jetzt habe ich den Luxus auch ein 2 Rechner zu haben und somit auch kein stress immer die Kiste am laufen zu haben. Wenn ich an 1.0 denke habe ich bestimmt 100mal das Wasser abgelassen und gefüllt nach Änderungen !
> 
> 
> Ich will ja einfach nur mal zeigen was doch alles mit Kupfer machbar ist wo ich da TJ11 zum ersten mal sah   Trotzdem ist es auch mit Hilfe nicht gesagt das es ein guter Mod wird, wenn man kein Konzept oder Feeling hat (meine Meinung) !!!



Du sprichst mir wirklich aus der Seele. Ich freu mich selber schon, wenn mein Mod fertig ist, denn dann geht das Bauen neuer Mods viel viel leichter von der Hand und wird qualitativ bestimmt hochwertiger
Auf zukünftige Projekte und Spass am Modden


----------



## Jbfem (8. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heute wurde nach langer Zeit (und Lust) das 24/28 Pin Hauptkabel hergestellt.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

24/28 Kabelstrang Fertig!​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Klasse gemacht
Aber geht dir so der Seitendeckel überhaupt drauf, wenn du die Stränge über die Strebe verlegst?


----------



## hanssx2 (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Klasse gemacht
> Aber geht dir so der Seitendeckel überhaupt drauf, wenn du die Stränge über die Strebe verlegst?


 

ich glaube dass ist so gplant, dass es da drüber gehen muss, wenn du auf dem ersten bild auf dieser Seite schaust ist es da auch so ^^


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ach wo, netzteil ein stück rausziehen, kabel flach anlegen, seitenteil schliessen, netzteil wieder reinschieben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr sehr geil gemacht, auch auf der Rückseite von Mainboardtray. Man kann wirklich sagen Perfektion bis ins kleinste Detail!


----------



## NickScrewball (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Respekt!
So sieht das mit den Kupferlitzen auch dem restlichen Projekt angemessen aus!


----------



## kaffepause71 (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur Anschließen !!!


----------



## Addi (9. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mir fehlen die Worte


----------



## Jbfem (10. März 2014)

Danke euch !  Das mit dem Seitenteil ist wirklich ne knappe Kiste und nein das NT bleibt fest !  Ich muss mir da noch was einfallen lassen wenn ich heute die Pcie Kabel kompl. Fertig habe   1 Graka ist fertig und gestern habe ich sogar durch ein User noch ein paar Sachen verfeinern können. Dazu aber dann mehr wenn es in ein paar Tagen soweit ist .  Ich denke heute gibt es nochmal Bilder ,vor einer etwas längeren Pause da mir einfach DIV. Sachen noch fehlen die aber noch etwas dauern ;(. Sobald ich was habe melde ich mich wieder!


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

im zweifelsfall musst du an der stelle, wo die kabel sind, ein wenig von der metallschiene entfernen.


----------



## Jbfem (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So weiter gehts mit Dominik im Hintergrund an die Letzten Crimp Sachen PCIE !  Ich Denke ich mach beim Finish ein Video mit meinem Absoluten Mega Lied :Dominik Eulberg & Gabriel Ananda - The Space Between Us (Original Mix) - YouTube
Ich höre es wirklich von fast Anfang an mit 2.0 und bekomme echt immer noch Gänsehaut 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schaut weiterhin bombenmäßig aus  bleibst deinem Konzept treu und das finde ich klasse !


----------



## illousion (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das Lied hört sich super an, zum nebenbei hören, aber als Hauptbeschäftigung höre ich dann doch am liebsten Glitchhop ^.^


----------



## Viner-Cent (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich wäre ja für sowas, aber da bin ich ziemlich speziell, was gut passen würde wäre etwas von Glitchmob, klasse band


----------



## ebastler (10. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich bin ja eher der, der sich beim Basteln nebenbei Amon Amarth reinzieht, aber jedem das Seine 
Coole Arbeit, freu mich jedes Mal aufs Neue auf Fortschritte!


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

*CopperHead ist Dead*!!!


  Nachdem ich gestern alle Kabel Fertig hatte , baute ich das Board aus um es in einem Versuchkreislauf  mal laufen zu lassen. Als es damals aus der RMA kam habe ich es nie gestetet und jetzt BAM. Kein Mucks, nix nur die Leds gehen an sonst nix. Ich kann euch sagen das meine Stimmung immoment nicht sehr gut auf Evga ist. Ich habe mehr als 16 Sachen bei EVGA gekauft und nie Probleme gehabt , aber ein  SR_2 2mal in 6 Monaten ist doch sehr Extrem!  Leider weiß ich diesmal auch nicht ob die RMA noch welche auf Lager hat und somit istcopperHead 2.0 in Gefahr ;(. ​


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

das ist doch KAKA! dein board war demnach wohl kein neues. ich drück auf jedenfall die daumen


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. März 2014)

Ohje ne schöne Bescherung.  Ich hoff du findest noch ein solches Board ansonsten dürfen sie dir das neuere + cpus spendieren. :x


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

********.... Ich wünsch dir viel Glück, halt und unbedingt am Laufenden!


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

Ein RMA ticket ist gestern schon raus und hoffe auf ne schnelle Antwort !  Ich bin echt genervt langsam , soviel zeit investiert und dann wieder von vorne anfangen ?

Wenn es nicht klappt vielleicht kann die pcgh Redaktion mir helfen , vielleicht haben sie noch eins im Regal


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Tut mir leid das dein Board wieder zickt... Und es wäre echt schade für cuHead 2.0 wenn der darunter leiden würde..
Ein anderes Board kommt auf keinen Fall in Frage?


----------



## ebastler (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dann müsste er halt alles wieder neu machen... Das System ist ja rund um das Board herum gebaut.

Verrohrung, der massive Cu-Kühler des Boards usw.


----------



## -sori- (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Vorallem gibt es kein einziges Board, welches nicht in reinem Grün gehalten wird...


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

du sprichst warscheinlich von den supermicro boards. das sind alles 100% serverboards. das sr2 im grunde ja auch aber eben an eine anderer zielgruppe gerichtet. die supermicro boards kommen nicht in frage.


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenn nicht kann ich dir mal die Email vom Herrn Ungermann (der nette Herr aus dem EVGA Video) geben. Der kümmert sich immer sehr gut


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wir machen einen "Spendenaufruf" , oder bzw. die Community von PCGHX sagt zu EVGA , ob sie ihm eins aus der USA etc. für diesen Mod auftreiben würden. Auch wenn es paar Monate dauert , dann kann der Papa von CopperHead 2.0 weiter ins Detail gehen mit dem Gehäuse etc  

Wenn nicht , alle Rechnungen einscanen , peer PDF an EVGA schicken und sagen : Und dann scheitert es an einem 500 Euro Mainboard


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nein EVGA ist sehr sehr kulant, da kann man nicht meckern. Ich denke mal, dass die das schon hinbekommen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Nein EVGA ist sehr sehr kulant, da kann man nicht meckern. Ich denke mal, dass die das schon hinbekommen


 
Dann drücken wir alle die Daumen und hoffen das cuHead 2.0 nicht Stirbt 

Armen.


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich Danke euch für eure Worte, Ihr seit echt so geil das mir echt die Worte fehlen. Ich habe echt den ganzen Tag kaum Arbeiten können (gedanklich etwas daneben doch die Leistung war da!!!!) da für mich echt ne kleine Welt zusammen bricht . copperHead 2.0 soll mein "Lebenswerk" für letzten Jahre Modding Erfahrung werden. Es fäng für mich ein neues Leben ab Mai an und würde es bis dahin für Mich selber als Lebensabschnitt abschließen. Doch dann kam eine EMAIL von denn Evga !!! Sie haben sich etwas Entschuldigt und können es nicht nachvollziehen das es ungetest raus ging, doch nachdem ich jetzt Bilder und div. Auflagen hochgeladen habe heist es Hoffnung !!!


Hier der evtl. Übeltäter ???   ICH habe das Board mit dem ORIGINAL Kabel von Seasonic getestet falls jemand denkt ich habe Mist gebaut!!!  Bevor ich sowas Anschließe muss mein altes Asus dran glauben was bis jetzt 7 Netzteile erfolgreich geprüft hat ))





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mit Sicherheit ist das der Übeltäter  kann man ja schon richtig sehen..

EVGA ist schon top


----------



## Erik Cartman (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Was ist das 
Ein kleiner Krater?


----------



## Dommi2011 (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Oh ******* das mit dem Board ist ja echt super ******* und ich habe mich über ein Gehäuse geärgert was über zwei Monate nicht kam da war das wohl noch das kleinste übel !
Ich wünsche dir alles gute und viel Erfolg mit evga hoffen wir mal das es das Board noch gibt.

Bis dahin werde ich weiter auf schöne Bilder von dir warten!


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich habe das Mb kompl. Nackt gemacht und mit einer Lupe nach Schäden gesucht! Zufällig dann dieser Knubbel  Dachte es sei igendwie Kleber oder Folie doch es scheint Hart zu sein, weiter habe ich es auch nicht getestet da ich nix "kaputt" machen will!


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. März 2014)

Das ist doch echt Mist.......


----------



## illousion (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Schrecklich, dass so ein wunderschöner Mod von so einer kleinen "Macke" aufgehalten wird, beinahe daran stirbt...
Ich hoffe echt, dass du so bald wie möglich weiter machen kannst, hast es verdient


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. März 2014)

Ist das reingefressen ins PCB? So seh ich das vom Foto her ??? Wenn ja , holy shit??


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

Das ist wie eine Art Blase ! Recht klein sogar !

Habe jetzt mal in netz mal nach Dual Board gesucht und ne Alternative währe ein asus Z9PE-D8 WS. Allerdings müsste ich extrem sparen oder asus fragen mich zu sponsern ))


Sonst tja eigentlich gibt es in meinen Augen keine alternative da das SR-2 das Herz von Copperhead ist was es außergewöhnlich macht, so meiner Meinung .


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. März 2014)

Dazu müsstest du die gesamte Verrohrung noch neu machen, dazu passende Chipset&Co-Blocks, also müsstest du quasi von vorne anfangen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Versuche lieber das mit der RMA. Sonst kannst du das komplette Projekt eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2014)

Naja die Röhren kommen eh neu da mir 2 dellen aufgefallen sind und das ist das kleinste Problem !  Das Mb und vor allem die 2 CPU 's sind extrem teuer !!!

Was ich mir auch gedacht habe wenn es nicht klappt es doch zu Ende zu bauen und hoffen das sich dann irgendwann in der Bucht oder Mp eins findet. Als Showcase ist es ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ansonsten würde ich sagen: CPUs und den Rest so teuer wie möglich verticken und irgendwie ans SR X rankommen.


Habe gerade nachgeschaut. EVGA EU hat noch SR2 Boards als B Stock

Edit: http://eu.evga.com/products/moreInf...ily=Motherboard Family&MBSeries=&sw=20&uc=EUR


----------



## Jbfem (12. März 2014)

Keine Email heute ;( ;(


----------



## CL4P-TP (12. März 2014)

Menno  EVGA soll sich mal beeilen!


----------



## xeno75 (12. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich freue mich auf hübsche neue Bilder und was muss ich da sehen 
Üble Sache das. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das es bald weitergehen kann...


----------



## xCiRE007x (12. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenn ich das schon wieder höre. Innerhalb von 24h eine Antwort zu bekommen ist nicht selbstverständlich. Zumal ein Großteil des deutschen Abteils gerade bei der CeBIT ist (s. Dominik Ungermann)


----------



## Addi (12. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder höre. Innerhalb von 24h eine Antwort zu bekommen ist nicht selbstverständlich. Zumal ein Großteil des deutschen Abteils gerade bei der CeBIT ist (s. Dominik Ungermann)


 
Jetzt komm aber mal runter , *Jbfem* hat doch nichts gesagt , das war eine reine Feststellung.
Finds auch toll das er uns auf dem Laufenden hält.


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Nur ruhig Blut, alles wird gut


----------



## Jbfem (12. März 2014)

Ach was vergessen  Heute kamen 12 bitspower Multi link Adapter an . Jetzt hätte ich zu 98% die Verrohung fertig


----------



## xCiRE007x (12. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Jetzt komm aber mal runter , *Jbfem* hat doch nichts gesagt , das war eine reine Feststellung.
> Finds auch toll das er uns auf dem Laufenden hält.


 
Dir ist schon klar, dass man auch die etwas älteren Beiträge, wie diesen lesen sollte. 





badboy997 schrieb:


> Menno  EVGA soll sich mal beeilen!


 



Aber egal, hoffentlich wird sich da was gutes ergeben. Schöne Sache, dass du wenigstens schon die Teile von Bitspower hast.


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (13. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hoffen wir mal, dass das E-Mail bald kommt.. 
Benutzt du auch die C47 von Bitspower?


----------



## affli (13. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

siehr echt genial aus, richtig geile details! super arbeit! weiter so..


----------



## Ben™ (13. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hey Guido, drück dir die Daumen das alles gut wird.


----------



## Jbfem (14. März 2014)

Immer noch keine Antwort


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

:/
Langsam könnten die was tun... Viel Glück weiterhin, und im Notfall, setz dich durch. Ruf den Support so lange an, bis sie ja sagen, dass das Telefon endlich Ruhe gibt


----------



## Addi (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hmm und jetzt kommt auch noch das Wochenende 

Hoffentlich klappt das alles , ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## ebastler (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Zur Not Spammt das ganze Forum gemeinsam EVGA zu, bis die dir ein Board auftreiben


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

genau und am ende sind die so genervt, dass die komplett sponsern.  
in der realität dürfte das aber eher andersrum ausgehen...


----------



## Jbfem (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

* Herr Ungermann von Evga mein Held!!!*


copperHead geht weiter !!!​


----------



## alex2210 (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Das mattieren der Plexi Platten ist unser Firmengeheimnis sorry. Nur soviel ,es wird per Hand pro Platte mit Sandpapier 5 Körnungen fast 15min geschliffen !!!



Ich habe das Gefühl dass man der Info innerhalb kürzester Zeit rausfinden kann wie es funktioniert... so geheim ist das jetzt nicht mehr 

Abgesehen davon : Top


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

alex2210 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl dass man der Info innerhalb kürzester Zeit rausfinden kann wie es funktioniert... so geheim ist das jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> Abgesehen davon : Top



Würde doch ein paar Tage oder Wochen dauern


----------



## Jbfem (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Naja viel Spass beim Ausprobieren , da es die Körnung von 60-2000 gibt


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

also den exakten finish wird man wohl nicht ohne genaue infos kopieren können. aber ähnlich und warscheinlich auch eähnlich genug könnte man das durchaus mit genug geduld und rumprobieren hinbekommen. 
die einfachere variante wäre einmal bei martma anfragen


----------



## Addi (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Woran lag es denn nun ?


----------



## Jbfem (14. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> also den exakten finish wird man wohl nicht ohne genaue infos kopieren können. aber ähnlich und warscheinlich auch eähnlich genug könnte man das durchaus mit genug geduld und rumprobieren hinbekommen.
> die einfachere variante wäre einmal bei martma anfragen


 

Viel spass ,denn ich schleife es für ihn  




Ich habe keine Email Antwort seit Dienstag bekommen und somit bin ich Telefonisch bei Herr Ungermann gelandet. Er hat nach meiner Schilderung sofort alles am Telefon in die Wege geleitet  und ne gute halbe Stunde später hatte ich alle Email und Rma Belege für die Abholung! Einfach Top!!!




Da der Tag gerettet ist , gibt es mal Bilder vom Geprüften Netzteilkabeln an meinen Lan Rechner 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Jbfem (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sleeve, Crimp USB D5 und paar mods mehr mit Musik :https://soundcloud.com/dominik-eulberg/home-of-the-puffin-radiomix-1.


----------



## Jbfem (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So eure Hilfe ist gefragt!!!!

Ich habe ja einen AMS Dual Cu Radi mit einer D5 USB mit einer  Poweradjust Ultra bekommen. Jetzt kommt mir so ein Gedanke ob ich  überhaupt beide mit Usb anschließen muss. Denn sie werden mit dem  Aquabus Signal Kabel kompl. verbunden!
Also da ja beide Bauteile ihren eigenden  Strom  haben, denke ich wenn die D5 Usb Verbindung hat zum Mainboard, holt sich die  Poweradjust doch alle Daten über das Signalkabel und schickt es mit zur  Aquasuite , oder ?


Ich will ja so wenig Kabel wie möglich habe und 2 mal USB finde ich irgendwie nicht ideal als Lösung und wofür währe dann das Signalkabel


----------



## Jbfem (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Warum die Poweradjust zuerst ?  Ist es nicht egal welche seite man nimmt, hauptsache beide mit dem Signal Kabel verbunden?  Die D5 Einheit hat ja USB , Temp, Aquabus und Alarm dran.


----------



## Jbfem (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Super Danke für deine Info  Somit bin ich jetzt mit allen Kabeln fertig und bis auf 2-3 Moddingteile kann copperHead jetzt in Betrieb genommen werden ))) (shit!!! erst Rohre polieren.......).


----------



## Jbfem (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Mh in einem anderen Forum heist es zitat:

User:
Nein, das wird so nicht gehen! Der Aquabus funktioniert nur insofern,  als dass PA, ASXT, D5, etc. mit dem Aquaero 5/6 kommunizieren können.  D.h. Du kannst nur D5 und Poweradjust per Aquabus an ein Aquaero  anschließen, jedoch nicht die D5 und das PA untereinander.

Ich:
Die Pa ist doch eine kleine Aquaero und die D5 USB doch auch da beide in  der Aquasuite ja online sind? Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


User:
Nein, das PA ist eigentlich eine Kanalerweiterung des Aquaero bzw.  allein genommen ist es vergleichbar mit dem Controller einer Aquastream  XT oder der D5 mit USB. 
Der Aquabus per se ist, wie gesagt, so konzipiert, dass alle  Aquabusgeräte (Aquastream, PA, MPS-Teile, D5 etc.) am Aquaero  zusammenlaufen.                         




Was ist jetzt Richtig?  Ehrlich gesagt ,habe ich jetzt keine lust alles mit Wasser zu füllen und  nach 2 Stunden Testaufbau  geht es doch nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

teste das am besten an einem luftgekühltem pc, wie sich das verbinden lässt. 
aber nutzt nicht sowohl die pumpe als auch das PA nur eine leitung? du könntest demnach beide geräte in ein steckergehäuse legen und so hast du auch nur ein kabel bzw einen kabelstrang. wenn das dann gesleevt wird, sollte das auch optisch nicht stören


----------



## Jbfem (24. März 2014)

Es ist da !!!!! Das neue SR-2 liegt vor mir und wartet auf einen Luft Test


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Halleluja


----------



## Accipiper (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## nick9999 (24. März 2014)

Freu


----------



## 991jo (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dann leg mal schnell los!


----------



## Erik Cartman (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wenns nen Hardware Gott gibt, dann läuft das Teil jetzt mal


----------



## Jbfem (24. März 2014)

Es läuft auf Luft  jaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Beten wir, dass das Board ein langes Leben haben wird......


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

so wer hat jetzt gemeckert gehabt. nicht mal 3 Wochen glaube ich, bis er ein neues Board hatte  Von daher viel Spaß !


----------



## Jbfem (24. März 2014)

xCiRE007x schrieb:


> so wer hat jetzt gemeckert gehabt. nicht mal 3 Wochen glaube ich, bis er ein neues Board hatte  Von daher viel Spaß !



7. Werktage incl Versand hin und her  absolut klasse !!!


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

meine ich ja  viel Erfolg beim Kühler montieren. Bei gewissen anderen Herstellern gibt es nach 6 Wochen noch kein Board.. , aber dafür, dass das SR2 so nicht mehr hergestellt wird sind die Zeiten echt bemerkenswert.


----------



## illousion (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Freut mich, dass du das Board hast 
Ab an die Arbeit


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

wir sind gerettet


----------



## Jbfem (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. März 2014)

Endlich wieder


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

das Board schaut ja auch unter Luft richtig genial aus. Vergisst man öfters  .

schick schick


----------



## Addi (24. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Als allererstes muss ich mal sagen das ich mich gerade ziemlich erschrocken habe , diese Küchenplatte da , hatte ich auch mehrere Jahre bei mir als Schreibtisch 

Freu mich für das der PC endlich läuft. Was ist das eigentlich fürn Sata Kabel da ? Ist das einfach nur Kupferfarbener Sleeve ? ; sieht geil aus.

Welche Switches hat die k70 ?


----------



## Jbfem (25. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Jo das ist copper Sleeve von Nils aka MDPC und die Tastatur ist eine K90 mit roten Mx


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. März 2014)

Gratz 
Wieso haben die asus boards keine roten leds neben den pci-e slots


----------



## Jbfem (25. März 2014)

Eric kannst gerne vorbeikommen und dir die roten LEDs abholen  Ich finde sie schrecklich !


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

mach ne kappe drüber, dann siehst davon nix mehr


----------



## Jbfem (25. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Heute wird auf Wakü umgebaut und neues Cu Rohr gekauft. Morgen kommt ein Paket von Martma mit neuer Folie für das MB und somit ist copperHead 2.0 wieder da wo wir aufgehört haben. Es fehlen jetzt echt nur noch ein paar Wakü Parts die ich bei Moddiy bestehlt habe ,die aber irgendwie seit 2 Wochen im Versand nach D sind . Ohne die kann ich nicht weiter machen !!!

Aus Frust biege ich eben noch mal die Cu Rohre neu und hoffe das das besser wird. Aber insgesamt sehe ich das Ziel und ich freue mich echt drauf den "Start Knopf" zu drücken


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr fein
Nur schade dass es dann schon bald dem Ende zugeht

Wegen den LEDs: Dürfte doch kein Problem sein, eine mattschwarze Plexiplatte zu fräsen, die das Licht verdeckt?. Evtl an ein paar ATX Löchern mit Distanzhalter befestigt.


----------



## Jbfem (27. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Wakü 90% Fertig!





​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -sori- (27. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

 
Das einzige wären noch die paar Käbel. Wenn die etwas... sozusagen flach gebündelt wären, wäre es wirklich Perfekt - was es ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Addi (27. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich werde gut träumen  Das Einzigste sind die Kabel die zum Pixelbeschleuniger gehen , da musst du dir nochmal was einfallen lassen.
Ansonsten ist es perfekt


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

kabelklammern von E22 oder von Lutro0 customs. wobei die ohne sleeve wohl nicht fest genug sitzen dürften. aber in der art könnte man die sicher irgendwie nachmachen


----------



## Jbfem (27. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Die Kabel sind noch nicht Final nur die Wakü zu 90% (Polieren und die eine Brücke).


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. März 2014)

Hammer Job! Sieht alles sehr stimmig und aufeinander abgestimmt aus


----------



## Jbfem (28. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Polish Time   Jetzt gehts von 240,320,400,600,800,1000,1500,2000 dann Handpolieren mit Paste. Denke in 4-6 Stunden sind alle Rohre Fertig und dann kann morgen das Wasser kommen


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ist denn schon die zweite Grafikkarte da?


----------



## affli (28. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Absolut wahnsinns Arbeit mein guter!!


----------



## Jbfem (29. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ist denn schon die zweite Grafikkarte da?




Sie ist fast von Anfang an da ! Nur habe sie ich in meinem kleine lan rechner als Übergang reingemacht um auch weiter Bf4 und co zu spielen 



So Rohre sind poliert und die Graka auf wakü umgebaut. Jetzt heist es warten, da die Pcie Blende und Schrauben noch lackiert werden müssen. Kabel sind ordenlich verlegt und somit will ich jetzt endlich fluten um zu hoffen das er anspringt.


----------



## Viner-Cent (29. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Es geht los  Hoffentlich überlebt das MB dieses mal...


----------



## Addi (29. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Es geht los  Hoffentlich überlebt das MB dieses mal...


 
Das klingt ja fast so als ob er es zerstört hätte...
Das kam defekt bei ihm an denke ich.

Ansonsten bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das Gesamtsystem mit den polierten Rohren und der zweiten Grafikkarte aussiehst


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. März 2014)

Gutes gelingen. Du zockst auch bf4?


----------



## Jbfem (29. März 2014)

Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Es geht los  Hoffentlich überlebt das MB dieses mal...



Das 1 ging mit der SB Defekt in den  Himmel nach 3 Monaten , das 2 war Defekt schon bei mir und das neue funzt auch !

In meiner ganzen zeit als pc Bauer hatte ich noch nie ein Montage Fehler oder Eigenverschuldung !!!

Eric klar auch gerne mit Freunden !! Bin aber extrem Hubschrauber Pilot


----------



## Viner-Cent (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, ich hab halt schon n paar schlechte Sachen zu EVGA mainboards gehört...


----------



## DjangOC (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Tja ja, du hast mich aber mehr als überrundet, ich hab soviel früher mit meinem SR-2 Projekt gestartet, und dann hat mich das Durchbrennen des NT und folgender defekt des Mobo und CPU auf sogut wie null geworfen, selbst das Ersatz SR-2 ist defekt ( bootet ned immer, teils rebootet es bis zu 4 mal) und du bist schon fast fertig, fühl mich grad voll miss.

Dennoch wünsch ich dir viel Glück beim fluten.


----------



## Jbfem (30. März 2014)

DjangOc Kopf hoch !!! Außerdem hast du ja ein eignendes Projekt und somit kannst du nicht von überrunden reden !



Wasser ist drin und sitze gerade davor um Windows zu installieren und habe wirklich eine Grinse Katze im Gesicht 


Bin so froh das alles bis jetzt dicht ist und das die Loops wirklich schnell entlüftet waren


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hey, du hast das mit den Rohren quasi erfunden
Hät mich doch sehr gewundert wenn da was undicht gewesen wär. Wobei...hatte mal nen undichten BP Winkel


----------



## Jbfem (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

So es ist zu 80% Fertig   Auf der To Do Liste steht nur noch die Midplate, Top und Frontplate und Sata Kabel bzw Kabel Strang optimieren. Allerdings er LÄUFT mit no OC auf Firestrike 8415 Punkte! ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

sieht echt super aus und auch dein Firestrike wert ist echt net schlecht


----------



## XyZaaH (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ich würde die SLI Brücken tauschen, zerstört irgendwie das Gesamtbild aber ansonsten echt Respekt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ich finde, die passen gut. nur würde ich die komplett schwärzen


----------



## CL4P-TP (30. März 2014)

Das mit dem Schwärzen wäre eine gute Idee, evtl die Doppel-SLI-Brücke nehmen statt 2 einzelne.


----------



## Oozy (30. März 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Wenn die SLI-Brücke geändert wird und die Kabel noch perfekter angeordnet werden können, wäre das noch besser.


----------



## cargo (30. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Gefällt!
Ich finde die Kabel gut so wie sie sind. Ein bisschen was Lebendiges in der sterilen Umgebung


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

stimmt auch wieder. 

hast du noch was von dem kupferband? dann kannst du die kabel damit zusammentüddeln, das dürfte besser aussehen, als die vergleichsweise großen klammern


----------



## Fearofdeath (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Er hat bei 2 karten jetzt 2 sli brücken... Habe bei 2 karten nur eine... Bringt eine zweite den wirklich noch etwas mehr leistung durch "mehr mögliche komunikatiinsbandbreite"?


----------



## Jbfem (31. März 2014)

Wie beschrieben sind die Kabel noch nicht final da ich noch aus Übersee  Post erwarte   Die sli Brücken sind in der mache , da hatte Martma eine echt gute Idee !  Die Laufwerks Schächte werden noch verkleidet mit einer Blende.


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

Wir freuen u s drauf


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Fearofdeath schrieb:


> Er hat bei 2 karten jetzt 2 sli brücken... Habe bei 2 karten nur eine... Bringt eine zweite den wirklich noch etwas mehr leistung durch "mehr mögliche komunikatiinsbandbreite"?


 
meines wissens bringt die zweite rein garnix. sieht nur besser aus.


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Wie beschrieben sind die Kabel noch nicht final da ich noch aus Übersee  Post erwarte   Die sli Brücken sind in der mache , da hatte Martma eine echt gute Idee !  Die Laufwerks Schächte werden noch verkleidet mit einer Blende.


 
Oha, dann leg ich schonmal ein Handtuch bereit wegen Sabberalarm. Kommt da zufällig matt schwarzes Plexi drauf vor?


----------



## Jbfem (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja matt Plexi kommt auch noch dazu   Habe jetzt mal kompl. zugemacht und es ist so leise ............und das "graue Fenster" ist so dezent von der Beleuchtung......... sorry kann mich nicht satt sehen...........träum........träum.......


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

vergiss das putzen nicht, wenn du fertig mit gaffen bist :p  
und lass uns bitte mit gaffen


----------



## kegg (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> vergiss das putzen nicht, wenn du fertig mit gaffen bist :p
> und lass uns bitte mit gaffen


 
Bilder .. Bilder .. Bilder .. Bilder .. Bilder ..


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> vergiss das putzen nicht, wenn du fertig mit gaffen bist :p
> und lass uns bitte mit gaffen



Bitte  ich hab schon das Handtuch bereit gelegt 

Und bitte viele Fotos


----------



## Jbfem (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Dann muss ich jetzt aufräumen und Fotos machen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (31. März 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Dann muss ich jetzt aufräumen und Fotos machen


 
aber ZZ ;D


----------



## illousion (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Also, ich weiß nciht, wie das bei dir ist, aber ich finde, die PCI Stromversorgung, also ich meine die 6/8 Pol Stecker sehen noch suboptimal aus. Kann man die vernähen, oder Vllt in nem Kupferrohr da heranführen? (:


----------



## Jbfem (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



illousion schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nciht, wie das bei dir ist, aber ich finde, die PCI Stromversorgung, also ich meine die 6/8 Pol Stecker sehen noch suboptimal aus. Kann man die vernähen, oder Vllt in nem Kupferrohr da heranführen? (:


  Ich denke mal drüber nach 



copperHead 2.0 in Action






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. April 2014)

Sehr fein 
Was mir im innenraum noch fehlt, sind spots mit weissen einzelleds, zb gerichtet auf den mobo block


----------



## Viner-Cent (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Das sieht mal richtig geil aus, sabber 
Was benutzt du da für dein Maus Kabel, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen?


----------



## nick9999 (1. April 2014)

Sieht echt Top aus, Wobei ich ein wenig weiße Beleuchtung auch befürworte, da man im Moment recht wenig von dem tollen Innenraum sieht. Aber vielleicht liegt das an den Bildern. 

Zum Thema Mauskabel:

www.razerzone.com/gaming-accessories/razer-mouse-bungee

Und das Konkurrenzprodukt:

www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Accessories/ROCCAT-Apuri/


----------



## Jbfem (1. April 2014)

Beleuchtung kommt noch was ganz exklusives !


----------



## illousion (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Vllt ne Beleuchtung auf der Rückseite des MoBos? Das sieht immer sehr edel und dezent aus 
Aber ich bin sicher, dass du was geniales geplant hast


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Abwarten und Popcorn essen


----------



## Jbfem (1. April 2014)

illousion schrieb:


> Vllt ne Beleuchtung auf der Rückseite des MoBos? Das sieht immer sehr edel und dezent aus  Aber ich bin sicher, dass du was geniales geplant hast


  Also ein ambitray wie in 1.0 wird es nicht ,da ich wie schon gesagt etwas neues Designern will und  nix aus 1.0 kopieren wollte 


Nur soviel: Als ich mit Big-Melon zu Martma im Oktober gefahren bin , haben wir 3 etwas neues entworfen ,was wir bis dato noch nie gesehen haben !!!
Es hat fast 3,5 Std messen gefordert und leider auch viel Material ;(. Aber das Licht sieht so geil dann aus. Leider dauert die Bestellung immer noch an vom Material und hoffe ich kann es bald zeigen


----------



## illousion (1. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Machst mich echt neugierig


----------



## ebastler (2. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Same here... Kanns kaum erwarten!!


----------



## Jbfem (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://abload.de/img/ocsr-230uq3.jpg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Alter Verwalter 16 Threads wer brauch sowas   

Richtig geil muss ich schon sagen


----------



## Jbfem (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Finde ich auch immer wieder geil wenn ich den Task Manager auf mache   Heute habe ich im sozialen Netzwerk ein Danke  erhalten und Einladung da copperHead 2.0 der Pc "RIG of the Day" wurde  Innerhalb sehr kurzer Zeit wurde copperhead extrem ge-like-t  

Ich muss sagen ,das ich wirklich immer etwas überrascht über Fragen und Bemerkungen bin ,egal aus welchem Land die so Positiv sind. Es macht mich schon etwas Stolz 2.0 geschaffen zu haben ,ohne jetzt hier den arroganten zu machen!!!

Darf man eigentlich den Link hier posten ?  Ich bin mit der Regel hier echt in der Grau Zone ..... Mod ,Admin eine Antwort vielleicht dazu ? Kann die gerne zur Absicherung euch PN zu schicken!


----------



## hanssx2 (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

was möchtest du denn für einen link posten?

von fb einen ?


----------



## Jbfem (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Ja von Fb ,wenn es geht


----------



## -sori- (3. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Erik hatte doch auch mal den FB-Link von EKWB gepostet, weil er seinen Build dort drin gefunden hatte?


----------



## hanssx2 (4. April 2014)

Frag doch einfach nach 

Gibt doch jede Menge Mods, die immer alles durchstöbern und alles ordentlich halten 

Kluten, Ruyen etc

Die können dir das bestimmt sagen


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. April 2014)

Er meint die fb seite von ocaholic denke ich. Denn die haben ihn in der tat und vor allem verdient zum mod des tages gewählt 
Gratz


----------



## Simita (5. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sind die rohre bloß poliert? oder auch klar lackiert? frag bloß weil kupfer wird ja mit der zeit matt.
ich wüncht ich könnt das auch. mein purer neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## Jbfem (5. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*



Simita schrieb:


> Sind die rohre bloß poliert? oder auch klar lackiert? frag bloß weil kupfer wird ja mit der zeit matt.
> ich wüncht ich könnt das auch. mein purer neid sei dir gewiss


 
Ja und Nein. Sie sind Poliert doch ich will das sie Anlaufen da ich gerade den Look wie die Radiatoren sehr nice finde. Sie sind auch extra wie bei 1.0 nicht auf HOCHGLANZ poliert ,da dieses nicht so passend zum matten Schwarz insgesamt passt.


Aber vielen Dank für deine Interesse !!!


----------



## Simita (5. April 2014)

Alles klar. Wie ist das beim 1.0 sind die rohre matt und unansehnlich geworden?


----------



## Jbfem (5. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

 copperHead 1.0







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (5. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Auch die Version 1.0 ist immer wieder schön anzusehen 
Ach könntest du die 2 nur in ne Vitrine nebeneinander stellen


----------



## ebastler (5. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Verdammt, schon 1.0 ist unglaublich gut...
Meine Hochachtung!


----------



## Jbfem (6. April 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...kupfer-casemod-ohne-kompromisse-entsteht.html​


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Graz zur Main und FB


----------



## Kalmar (6. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Hab den Mod in letzter Zeit aus den Augen verloren und grad über die Main wiederentdeckt - wow. Bin echt mal wieder beeindruckt, nicht nur Power, sondern auch ein hammer Aussehen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

jo, verdiente main!

btw, dein link führt nur zur forenübersicht


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. April 2014)

Mehr als verdient


----------



## kegg (6. April 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...kupfer-casemod-ohne-kompromisse-entsteht.html

Nur um ihn auszubessern. Er hatte noch die  da drin.


----------



## Jbfem (6. April 2014)

Thx habe ich auch schon geändert  Thx AT all


----------



## Jbfem (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Kleines Update​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eRaTitan (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Sehr schöne Bilder!  
Das mit dem Kupfer sieht wirklich richtig gut aus. 
Würde ich glatt genauso machen wollen.. wenn ich nur die Möglichkeit dazu hätte. 
& Abo!


----------



## tobse2004 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

ja sehr schön,
 denk aber dran die Platine nach dem verlöten und reinigen mit einem Klarlack zu überziehen, 
 sonst sieht die bald nicht mehr schön aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

nix da klarlack. schön über zeit anlaufen lassen. so wie die rohre


----------



## Jbfem (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0*

Countdown 10 Tage bis Projekt "Paul" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ebastler (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Schade, dass das Projekt eine Pause nimmt, aber ich freu mich für dich!
Gratuliere und viel Glück bei deinem neuen Hauptprojekt


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*



ebastler schrieb:


> Gratuliere und viel Glück bei deinem neuen Hauptprojekt


 ... und danke, dass du ihn nach mir benennst.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Ich drücke dir/euch die Daumen, bei uns ist es am 16.5 soweit, wir kriegen einen Lukas


----------



## illousion (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Viel Glück und Freude mit Paul 

Kannst ja die schlaflosen Nächte für Copperhead nutzen


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

viel glück euch drei.


----------



## eRaTitan (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Viel Glück!


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Freut mich sehr
Aber bitte dehn die Pause nicht bis zum jüngsten Gericht aus.
Wünsch dir alles gute


----------



## nick9999 (4. Mai 2014)

Viel Glück mit deinem neuen Projekt.

Machst du ein neues Tagebuch auf? xD


----------



## Kalmar (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Ebenfalls herzlichen Glühstrumpf!
Hab auch ein fast 2 Monate altes Projekt...
Also viel Spaß.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Demnächst kommt der Mod "Power- und Resetschalter Babysicher verlegen".
Im ersten Jahr meiner kurzen bin ich wegen dem leuchtenden Knopf in Reichweite eines Babys, 
öfter mal vor einem schwarzen Bildschirm gesessen.


----------



## cargo (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Hui, ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## RubySoho (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Glückwunsch!

Ich kann dir nur raten de Rechner möglichst weit oben zu plazieren!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Ich kann dir nur raten de Rechner möglichst weit oben zu plazieren!


 
Allerdings! ;D


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> 
> Ich kann dir nur raten de Rechner möglichst weit oben zu plazieren!


 ... und bloß keine Kabel zum "hochziehen" hängen lassen.


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Glückwunsch.

Wann wird das Baby denn veredelt (Thema "CopperBaby 1.0")


----------



## Dyfcom (5. Mai 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Kleines Update
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735631"/>
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=735632"/>



Geiles Layout :0 wie hast Du das genau gemacht, mit Säurebad oder doch anderes? Und wo genau hast Du das gelayoutet? 

Auf jeden Fall echt sick! Und alles Gute


----------



## Jbfem (8. Mai 2014)

Ich habe einen sehr guten Kontakt der costum Platinen herstellt  Er hat schon in 1.0 mit sehr geholfen !


----------



## Jbfem (14. Mai 2014)

So Paul wurde am Dienstag um 03.01 geboren und nun werden wir unsere Elternzeit beginnen.  Ich hoffe in 6-8 Wochen geht Copperhead 2.0 wieder los und kann euch weiter mit schönen Bildern und Inspirationen dienen    MfG Guido @jbfem


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

meinen glückwunsch! ich wünsche euch eine schöne zeit und soviel schlaf, wie ihr bekommen könnt


----------



## rossi1002 (14. Mai 2014)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviel (14. Mai 2014)

glückwunsch


----------



## illousion (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !!!!!!!!!Baby Pause !!!!!!!!!*

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Jbfem (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Danke euch allen 


Hier ein Video für copperHead 2.0 Beleuchtung 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=817338241629326&saved


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

wird das mit wasser eingeschnitten?


----------



## Jbfem (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Nein. Es ist ein Laser und dabei wird das Plexi verbrannt und was du siehst ist der Rauch


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

ah, der rauch hätte auch wegspritzendes wasser sein können


----------



## Jbfem (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

So nach einer kleine Pause gibt es jetzt auch mal wieder ein Update

Als Markus (martma) uns Besucht hat um unseren Paul zu sehen, haben wir kurzer Hand mal ein wenig Zeit und Energie in copperHead 2.0 gesteckt. Nach langer Ideen und Material suche, habe ich mich entschlossen KEIN slight in der Midplate zu bauen. Mir gefiel es zwar wo ich bei Markus damals war , aber irgendwie wollte ich für copperHead 2.0 mal was anderes. Kurzer Hand entschied ich mich für eine sehr dünne in 3 Arbeitschritten von Markus angefertigte Spiegel Platte in Black Mirror Optik! So wird die gesamte Hardware Pefekt im jeden Blickwinkel dargestellt  


Als Alternative zum sLight wird es jetzt ein TOP Black sLight als copperHead 2.0 RGB geben!!!!  Dies wird wohl eine Premiere, da es soweit ich im I-net geforscht hatte noch nirgendswo gab (TJ 11 ) !!! 


Ich hoffe euch wieder etwas Interesse an mein Projekt zu zeigen, was wohl in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten passiern wird. doch jetzt heißt es erstmal wieder auf Material und Zeit warten ​​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

black sLight? ich bin mal gespannt, wie da noch die farben vom licht erkennbar sein sollen. ich lass mich mal überraschen. 
die midplate wird sicher eines der highlights in deinem case.


----------



## Jbfem (13. Juni 2014)

Einer der ersten Black slight war schon in cuhead 1.0 verbaut , da sind auch Bilder in RGB drin


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Nach einer wilden Hardware Fehler suche haben wir nun den Fehler gefunden! Den Herr Ungermann von Evga muss ich jetzt mal wirklich loben!!!  Nicht das wir ohne Probleme das Board ingesammt 5 mal getauscht hatten, sondern sie haben auch meine Hardware bei sich im Labor geprüft um wirklich die Sache auf den Grund zu gehen!!!  Frage wer mach das sonst außer Evga????? 

Nun habe ich alle Sachen wieder und ja es läuft !  Der Fehler liegt einfach am Futuremark und den Dual Intel Treiber so Herr Ungermann. Sie konnten in mehreren Situationen (auch Titan z quad *neid*) den gleichen Fehler festellen wie bei mir zu Hause. Jetzt kümmert sich das Entwickler Team an ein Bug Fix !!!  Ihr könnt mir gar nicht glauben wie froh ich bin endlich eine Diagnose zu bekommen, denn trotz GPU ,CPU ,HDD, Ram ,MB Tausch immer dieser Absturtz Fehler im FireStrike Ultra Extrem!!!!


Hier mal ein kleiner Screen womit copperHead2 seit 3 Stunden ohne Fehler läuft 

http://abload.de/thumb/ocsr-26hk4s.jpg
http://abload.de/img/sr-2ocxtremmpsav.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viner-Cent (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

herstellt, Schade, dass EVGA so wenige Mainboards herstellt, sonst würde ich mir eines von ihnen kaufen

EDIT: Ich korrigiere meine Aussage, wenn sie nach Deutschland liefern wird mein nächstes MB ein EVGA Z97 FTW, es hat alles was man braucht (/brauchen kann) und keine unnötigen features. Ist auch erstaunlich preiswert


----------



## ebastler (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

So weit ich weiß, sind ihre Mainstream-Sockel-Mobos nicht sooo gut... Kann aber auch falsch informiert sein.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Ich rate jedem von EVGA Mainboards ab, es gibt nur 2 die relativ gut sein, aber auch nur weil sehr viele Biosupdates dafür gibt oder gab.

Dazu gehört das SR2 und das Dark X79, wobei das Dark am Anfang eine echte Katastrophe war ohne offset und viele Uefibugs.

Das Supermega SR-X ist zum Beispiel auch solch eine mega verkorkstes Mainboard, Prozessorerkennung ist schrott dazu dann falscher Microcode etc und viel anderer ärger.

Von EVGA kann man nur Grafikkarten empfehlen Mainboards gehören leider nicht dazu.
Dennoch der Service von EVGA ist der beste von allen Herstellern die ich kennen lernen durfte.


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Ich kann nur sagen das  bis jetzt alle super stabil und extrem OC perfekt waren!!!  680i ,780i ,780FTW, x58 micro, X58 Classi und jetzt das SR-2 extrem gut!!! Für mich kommt momentan NUR Evga in Frage ,als Alternative würde ich mir  das Dark x79 holen was fast gleich mit dem Asus Black ist!!!

Leute was ich hier jetzt alles an Telefon und Email und Versand hatte kann kaum einer kaum glauben ,denn es war wirklich alles für NULL Euro!!!!!

Naja gut der Worte jetzt wir von Luft wieder auf Wakü umgebaut und es sollen Fotos vom Spiegel folgen


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Für das Xtreme gibt es ein super Wakü Köhler aus CU

AsRock : Wasserkühler NL-NSB - AsRock X79 Extreme 11 Set


----------



## hanssx2 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Jb.

wann bist du denn wieder bastel fähig? Also wie lange geht deine Babypause. Ich meine du hast ja schon wieder gut mit Markus geplant. Aber wann gibt es infos zu ergebnissen  :drool:


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Die Planung ist fertig doch die Herstellung dauert noch etwas da es auch nicht für lau ist  Wenn die Modding Kasse wieder etwas voll ist gibt es Updates 

Unser Sohn hat erstmal Vorrang und dann kommt copperHead 2.0 !


----------



## IqpI (19. Juni 2014)

Aber copperhead war zuerst da und ist auch Wie ein Kind


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Das hast du voll recht , allerdings hat es meine Modding Kasse extrem gesprengt !!!! Step by Step . Bis auf das Top Light ist alles in der Fertigung bei Markus der mir die Teile erst dann macht wenn er etwas Freizeit hat!!!


----------



## IqpI (19. Juni 2014)

Mensch... frag doch mal ob du vom Staat Subventionen bekommst, CU-head ist ja fast Kult  v●


----------



## hanssx2 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Das hast du voll recht , allerdings hat es meine Modding Kasse extrem gesprengt !!!! Step by Step . Bis auf das Top Light ist alles in der Fertigung bei Markus der mir die Teile erst dann macht wenn er etwas Freizeit hat!!!


 
mh dann sollte ich aufhören mit meiner Bestellung, denn sonst bekommt er nie Freizeit


----------



## Jbfem (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Hab was im Netz gefunden, was dich interessieren könnte, und auch zu deinen
> Kabel passen würde. Link
> Ich finde die Teile, sind ne geniale Idee.


 
Genau davon ist für mich ein großes Päkchen heute angekommen 
Die Sehen echt hammer aus  Wobei die kammartigen wesentlich praktischer sind, da man sie quasi nicht sieht. DIese muss man auch nicht in der USA bestellen sondern bekommt sie auch in GB bei E22 - Product Details

Davon habe ich auch ein paar hier. Wird am SOnntag ein update dazu geben. dann werde ich beide Verbaut haben und schauen wie was aussieht 

@JB willst du denn nochwas fürs CM machen?


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Mh also wenn man die passende Farbe nimmt sieht man kaum noch etwas

[Projekt] Lian Li V1010 - RedStar v2.0

hie rkann man sich wunderbar die geshclossenen anschauen, sowa ssieht schon geil aus


----------



## Jbfem (20. Juni 2014)

Die habe ich schon lange hier, aber leider sind sie zu groß  da sie für sleeve gedacht sind


----------



## hanssx2 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon lange hier, aber leider sind sie zu groß  da sie für sleeve gedacht sind


 
sind denn deine denn so dünn?
also die offenen haben ganz schön druck drauf, wenn ich die sleevs rein stecke, da kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es mit deinen adern auch geht


----------



## ebastler (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Alternativ: dickere Kabel 

Zu viel Leiterquerschnitt gibts nicht^^


----------



## Jbfem (21. Juni 2014)

Ich habe schon 1mm2 drin ,mehr geht mit 2 Kabel nicht unter die crim Kontakte 

Ich werde wohl bei erstmal bei den schwarzen Klammern bleiben !


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Ist nicht ganz richtig 

Wenn du Kabel der Europäischen Norm nimmst ist es mm².
Wenn du aber Kabel des Amerikanischen Norm nimmst ist es AWG die für alle Netzteilhersteller der Welt gelten.
Grund hierfür ist das alle Netzteile auch für 110V Spannung ausgelegt werden da ist der Strom höher daher auch die Kabel dicker.

1mm² Europäisch ist AWG 17 z.B
AWG 16 passt aber locker noch in die Kontakte nach eigener Erfahrung,
das wäre dann AWG 16 und 1,3mm² in Europäischen Norm.

Kabelmaeinheiten nach AWG

Alles was du brauchst ist Amerikanische Kabel, so wie es die allgemeine Netzteilhersteller auch verwenden.

Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## Jbfem (21. Juni 2014)

Ich selber habe die Vorschriften von seasonic eingehalten , somit musste ich 1mm2 VDE norm nehmen . Mit Isolierung gegen gerade mal 2 Kabel unter 1 Kontakt !!! Und selbst dann geht es nur im warmen Zustand in den molex Stecker 

Das Kabel ist vom Elektro Handel extra auf sonder Bestellung geliefert worden !

H05 V-k 1mm2


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Seasonic verbaut VDE Norm Kabel Oo, das schon sehr sehr merkwürdig, kenne nur Hersteller die AWG nehmen, weil das der allgemeine Netzteilstandard ist.

Aber das H05 lässt sich relativ gut verarbeiten weil es sehr feine litzen hat. 
Pass auf, das pickt im Finger ganz schön ^^


----------



## affli (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

darf ich fragen wo du / ihr die kabel bestellt? ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach kabel für mein seasonic...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Ich muss sie nicht bestellen, ich bekomme Reststücke bei mir von der Arbeit. 
Bin im Machinenbau für Abfüllanlagen im Medizinischen Bereich tätig. 
Da wird sehr oft AWG Kabel verwendet.


----------



## Jbfem (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

So nach langer Zeit mal wieder Lust zu Benchen mit dem cineBench R15  * L5520@2,27 Oc@Blck 190@ 3,4Ghz bei 1037CB Punkte*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HardwarePumpe (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



HardwarePumpe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf was Bezogen?  Wenn es um das OC geht , da fange ich doch gerade erst an


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



HardwarePumpe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Kann das sein, dass du einen Fehler in deiner Signatur hast?
Die CPU kommt mir spanisch vor


----------



## Jbfem (15. Juli 2014)

Es ist eine spar Version von der 5500 Reihe mit TDP 60Watt . Ein L5520 @stock 2,27ghz der jetzt auf 3,4 GHz läuft. Spitze war 3,8ghz mit Blck 200 doch er war nur 9stunden Prime stabile bis mir das Board Nr. 2 nicht mehr startete , obwohl ich nur 1,3v vcore und 1,35vtt hatte


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Die ältern SR-2 (Anfang 2010 - ca. September 2010 ) haben 220 BLCK gepackt, die neuern schaffen gerade so 200. 

3.6GHz sind drin also sollte man zumindest testen.

Mach mal paar Screenshots von Bios vielleicht hast ja noch die ein oder andere Einstellung nicht perfekt gesetzt.


----------



## xSauklauex (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass du einen Fehler in deiner Signatur hast?
> Die CPU kommt mir spanisch vor


 
Ich habe doch auch einen i7 3570K ?


----------



## Jbfem (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die ältern SR-2 (Anfang 2010 - ca. September 2010 ) haben 220 BLCK gepackt, die neuern schaffen gerade so 200.
> 
> 3.6GHz sind drin also sollte man zumindest testen.
> 
> Mach mal paar Screenshots von Bios vielleicht hast ja noch die ein oder andere Einstellung nicht perfekt gesetzt.


 

So test bestanden

CPU-Z Validator 4.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  !Baby Pause!*

Schön, 200 BCLK, Glückwunsch !


----------



## Jbfem (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

So meine ersten Versuche im Hwbot und leider musste ich das PCGH Team um 1 Platz verdrängen 

Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Juli 2014)

Wieso gehst du nicht einfach ins PCGHX HWBot Team?


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Und nicht zu knapp, 10,5 Punkte, krass, Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Jbfem (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du nicht einfach ins PCGHX HWBot Team?




Ich bin absolut zufällig im HWR zu Hwbot gekommen. Ich dachte am Anfang nur zum Spaß etwas zu Benchen, denn 2 660Ti sind jetzt nicht Record verdächtigt. Doch durch das 200Blck OC habe ich doch etwas mehr Power als ich dachte, ich war selber super überrascht da ich auf Platz 1 mit POKAL war.

Jetzt habe ich irgendwie Lust auf mehr, doch das Team wechseln mache ich nicht da es nicht Fair währe. Aber ich werde euch deswegen nicht verlassen 


Update BLCK 208!!!: http://hwbot.org/submission/2592402_
http://valid.canardpc.com/0hem7q


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Respekt
Ich bin jetzt nicht ganz auf der Höhe mit dem Benchen (Dank schlechtem Asic seitens der Matrix 7970),
aber wenn dein Sys mal eben so den ersten Platz knackt nach relativ kurzer Lebenszeit, nicht schlecht Herr Specht.


----------



## Jbfem (1. August 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

BLCK 210!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


copperhead 2.0`s CPU Frequency score: 3779.49 mhz with a Xeon L5520


CPU-Z Validator 4.0


----------



## Jbfem (1. August 2014)

Jein er hat ne Single gpu , oder ?

Auf mein Micro sli evga geht er auch bis 4ghz!!!


----------



## Jbfem (27. September 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Startschuß für das Finale von copperHead 2.0 ist gemacht 
​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (27. September 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

 Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder


----------



## Offset (27. September 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ist das ein Makro-Objektiv? 
Schreit auf jeden Fall nach vielen schönen Bildern!


----------



## ikealampe (27. September 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Das Objektiv ist ein verdammt nettes Spielzeug.


----------



## Oozy (27. September 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Ist das ein Makro-Objektiv? Schreit auf jeden Fall nach vielen schönen Bildern!


Nein, ist zwar kein Makro-Objketiv, aber ein sehr schönes Objektiv. Das wurde wohl nicht nur für den PC fotografieren gekauft.

Freue mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## Jbfem (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Hallo Leute  Nach einigen Turbolenten Monaten komme ich langsam wieder zum Mod zurück  Leider musste mein SLI setup aufgelöst werden da eine 660ti defekt war und leider falscher Ersatz kam

Nun habe ich statt Grafik eben etwas an Leistung getauscht   Ich überlege jetzt noch was als Ersatz Grafik kommt, was meint ihr?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Offset (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Gtx 970 im sli


----------



## illousion (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Offset schrieb:


> Gtx 970 im sli


 
Kann ich unterstreichen 
So ne hübsche kurze von EVGA


----------



## nick9999 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Oder falls der Rechner jetzt im Winter auch die Bude ein wenig aufheizen soll 290(x) im cf


----------



## gelbfighter (1. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



illousion schrieb:


> Kann ich unterstreichen
> So ne hübsche kurze von EVGA


 

GTX 980 und 970 sollen laut WWW im SLI aufm SR-2 nicht ohne Probleme laufen.
Stimmt das?


----------



## Jbfem (1. November 2014)

Gute Frage ob sie laufen , denn ich habe noch keine neue Karte


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Überlege eine asus Mars zu kaufen und Marc von LE hat mir auch schon zugesagt den 1 Kühler überhaupt und exclusiv für Copperhead zu bauen 


Was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## hendrosch (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Welche denn, die erste?
Das wäre doch viel Lärm um nichts (der musste sein  ) bzw. Dann eher viel Wärme um nichts.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Überlege eine asus Mars zu kaufen und Marc von LE hat mir auch schon zugesagt den 1 Kühler überhaupt und exclusiv für Copperhead zu bauen
> 
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu???


Super  Würde sicherlich schick aussehen.


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Ne die dual 760


----------



## NiXoN (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

das wäre sicher ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, aber bist Du sicher dass Du so eine alte Karte noch reinsetzen möchtest? Ich gehe mal davon aus, die Rede ist von dieser hier? Willst Du nicht lieber auf eine (oder mehrere) GTX 9x0 setzen?


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Ja genau diese . Naja das ist ja mein Problem 

Ne asus Mars würde sehr gut zum Projekt passen , da es ja auch nix normales ist 

Ein sli aus 2 970 währe sicherlich sinnvoll, da ich ja die Kühler weiter benutzen kann!

Doch vielleicht mache ich ja irgendwann 2 asus Mars rein ))


----------



## NiXoN (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

und wenn Du nur 1 Kühler exklusiv für Copperhead bekommst was machst Du dann mit der 2. ??


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Das wird wohl kein Problem sein . Ich währe nur der erste der sowas hat! Ich muss die vollen Entwicklungskosten tragen !!! Habe ein Angebot bekommen und nunja ich musste schlucken  aber irgendwie würde es doch zum Mod passen


----------



## NiXoN (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

das klingt als ob Du Dich bereits entschieden hättest ?!?!
passen würde es definitiv. Wir sind nix anderes als das beste von Dir gewohnt


----------



## rossi1002 (4. November 2014)

2 Asus Mars wären richtig porno


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Entschieden . Es kommt wie immer auf das Geld an . Im Forum sind 2 die die Mars verkaufen , die sich aber weder melden noch sich auf eine vb einlassen . Ich warte ab bis zum 12.11 denn dann ist die Short gtx970 verfügbar !


----------



## Noxxphox (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ok 
Es bleibt spannend ^^


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ich habe mal als Test eine 580 lightning in die mitte gesteckt und es  sieht garnicht so schlecht aus!  Vielleicht bin ich auch von der Optik zu sehr auf sli getrimmt 


Der kühler würde für die Mars  etwas so ähnlich aussehen wie dieser  hier laut Marc von LE!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Evtl noch ein paar Änderungen mit copperHead Schriftzug in etwa sind so meine Vorstellungen


----------



## illousion (4. November 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Entschieden . Es kommt wie immer auf das Geld an . Im Forum sind 2 die die Mars verkaufen , die sich aber weder melden noch sich auf eine vb einlassen . Ich warte ab bis zum 12.11 denn dann ist die Short gtx970 verfügbar !



Meinst du die mit Design einer 670 (oder was das nochma war) 
Die zumindest sind doch längst verfügbar :o


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



illousion schrieb:


> Meinst du die mit Design einer 670 (oder was das nochma war)
> Die zumindest sind doch längst verfügbar :o




Leider nein erst ab den 12.11!!!!

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » EVGA » EVGA GeForce GTX 970, 4096 MB GDDR5


----------



## illousion (4. November 2014)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Leider nein erst ab den 12.11!!!!
> 
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » EVGA » EVGA GeForce GTX 970, 4096 MB GDDR5



Ich habe meine schon seit monatsanfang :o 
Die sind einfach nur ein wenig ausverkauft, ich musste auch ne Woche warten, nachdem ich bestellt habe :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Vier einzelne Karten wirken lassen das so über laden wirken... 
Die Idee mit der Mars 760 gefällt mir.


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Wie soll ich 4 GTX mit 420/240 Radi kühlen????  ................mmmmmmmhhhhh................AAaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh................. Mit einer AMS CU 420 Mora 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

mmmh da lese ich als Far cry Fan sowas hier: GTX 980, 970, 780 (Ti): Geforce-Käufer bekommen Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 4 oder The Crew dazu

Ich glaube wenn sich bis morgen die user nicht melden dann wird es eine 970 mit der gtx 660ti als physx und später eine 2 gtx 970


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Achso diese Karte^^. http://geizhals.de/?cmp=1127312&cmp=1123585#xf_top Die PowerColor würde dein Projekt auch gut abrunden.  Aber wenn das nicht klappt zwecks Board ist die Nvidia-Ares auch eine super Wahl.


----------



## Jbfem (4. November 2014)

Die Ares ist super auch im Preis


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Also liebe Freunde 



Bis 18.00Uhr Abstimmung was jetzt als Ersatz kommt!!!


1: GTX 970 mit 660TI als "sli optik" und später SLI oder 3 Sli Wakü bleibt erhalten !!!


2:Asus Mars Dual 760 mit weltweit ersten Wasserkühler als Single Karte 


Bin Gespannt


----------



## hendrosch (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Also ich muss sagen da finde ich doch 2 Karten auf einen so großen Board optisch ansprechende. 
Abgesehen von der Optik ist es ja auch die leistungsfähigere Konstellation und nicht zuletzt auch die “modernere“.
(Mich reizt z.B. HDMI 2.0 da ich schon gerne in naher Zukunft 4k+ hätte)


----------



## nick9999 (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ich finde 2 CPUs brauchen auch mindestens zwei GPUs 

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass mich diese MARS nie wirklich gefiel. Denn warum sollte ich mich mit SLI-Problemen rumschlagen, wenn ich fasst die selbe Leistung aus einer GPU kriegen kann 
Vorallem jetzt wo man ne 970 so günstig kriegt und sie auch noch 4GB VRAM hat.

Aber in deinem Fall geht es wohl nicht 100% um Venunft :ugly. Also falls dir die Idee mit der Mars viel mehr zusagt greif zu


----------



## Drizztly (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Jbfem schrieb:


> 1: GTX 970 mit 660TI als "sli optik" und später SLI oder 3 Sli Wakü bleibt erhalten !!!


 
Ganz klar Option 1. Ein SLI-Setup aus mehreren Karten sieht einfach wesentlicher besser aus als eine Dual-GPU-Karte


----------



## illousion (5. November 2014)

Auch für ersteres, ich würde nicht so viel Geld für ältere Technik ausgeben


----------



## hanssx2 (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

ebenfalls für nummer eins 

wäre die von mir ergatterte 780 auch hierfür gedacht gewesen ?


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

Ja war evtl. Dafür gedacht


----------



## Rulbatz (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ich bin auch für die Sli-Variante


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ich sage auch Nummer eins. Die eine 970 dürfte mit OC und der 670 bereits bessere Leistung bringen, als ein sli-verbund aus zwei 670/760ern.


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Zwischenstand:

1: 7mal

2: 0mal


neutral :2


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Da du für deinen mod was exklusives "brauchst" und es das Projekt gut abrundet, Vote ich für die #2 

Wie viel musst du den für die Entwicklung bezahlen?


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da du für deinen mod was exklusives "brauchst" und es das Projekt gut abrundet, Vote ich für die #2
> 
> Wie viel musst du den für die Entwicklung bezahlen?


 

Sorry keine Preise da ich ein wenig rabatt bekommen habe da ich ja alles bei Marc habe anfertigen lassen und konnten uns gut einigen, aber ne mittlere Graka ist es schon der kühler das meine 400€ max für ne neue Karte schon drüber ist 

Zeit zum Ausmessen, Material, Arbeitslohn kostet eben ,was mir selber als Hersteller klar ist und somit kann ich die Preise vollkommen verstehen!!


----------



## Jbfem (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Also Version 1 Gewinnt  

Ich habe ein deal gemacht und wenn die GTX 970 nicht auf dem Sr-2 geht kaufe ich die Mars!!! Bestellung geht heute noch raus


----------



## Noxxphox (5. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Bin für 1... Kla würdr von der exklusivität die asus mars gut reinpassen... Aber deswegen leistung verschwenden? Neeee^^


----------



## Jbfem (6. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Step 1 x5570 lüppt


http://hwbot.org/submission/2669586_


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

So meine neuen x5570 laufen stabil @ 4GHz und bin echt zufrieden. Insgesamt 20% mehr Performance und dabei fast 10Grad Kühler was ich echt erstaunlich finde 

Next Step ist die Evga 970 short PCB und dann ist erstmal das Hardware Setup finish!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (8. November 2014)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass die EVGA super in dein mod passt, die ist um die schraubenlöcher kupferfarbend und echt die schönste Grafikkarte, die ich bis jetzt in der Hand hatte


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

JUHU sie ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

awesome kannst du schon benchmarks vorweisen und natürlich bilder von der eingebauten GPU


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

copperhead 2.0`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 13735 marks with a GeForce GTX 970


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

So da gefragt wurde , hier mal Stand der dinge mit Kleinigkeiten die geändert wurden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Schaut echt Hammermässig aus ! Das einzige was stört sind die SATA Kabel  für den Rest ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir


----------



## Jbfem (8. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Danke ,dafür steht das nächste update   Hatte die 30er schon hier aber leider 2 cm zu kurz ;(

Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » SATA/eSATA Kabel/Adapter » Silverstone SST-CP11B Super Low Profile SATA-Kabel - 50 cm, schwarz


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Hut ab vor deinem CaseMod 
Hab ihn (leider) erst vorhin endeckt und sitze jetzt schon fast seit geschlagenen 2 Stunden da und lese mir Seite für Seite durch 
Finde, dass es echt ein total saubere durchgeführtes Projekt ist. Sieht echt top aus. Weiter so 
Des Weiteren kann ich nur sagen, dass du meiner Meinung nach ne gute Entscheidung mit der 970GTX getroffen hast 

MfG preisi


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Danke ,dafür steht das nächste update   Hatte die 30er schon hier aber leider 2 cm zu kurz ;(
> 
> Caseking.de » Kabel/Adapter » Daten Kabel/Adapter » SATA/eSATA Kabel/Adapter » Silverstone SST-CP11B Super Low Profile SATA-Kabel - 50 cm, schwarz


 
bei den kabeln musst du vorsichtig sein, ich hab da selber zwei von. meine hdd wird nicht mehr erkannt, wenn ich die mit dem einen davon angschlossen habe


----------



## Oozy (9. November 2014)

Sieht sehr schön aus. Ich hätte den 970er auch den Vorzug gegeben.


----------



## Viner-Cent (9. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Hast du die Luftkühlung von der 970 noch ausprobiert? Könntest du mir vielleicht was zur Lautstärke sagen? Sieht echt super aus!!!


----------



## Jbfem (9. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Die luftkühlung ist wirklich sehr leise wie die gtx 660ti Kühler! Unter last läuft meine mit boost auf 1342/3506 @stock unter Lüftung wie auch Wakü  Denke da ist noch spiel im OC. @ Luft nicht wärmer als 65*Grad unter Benchmark !!!


----------



## Viner-Cent (11. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

@Jbfem vielen Dank, ich konnte bisher absolut keine Meinungen dazu finden, außer, dass das der selbe Kühler, wie auf der 570 sein soll und die kacke war , dann überleg ich mir noch mal die bei mir einzubauen.


----------



## Jbfem (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

So liebe Freunde von copperHead 2.0 es gibt gute Nachrichten  Da ich in letzter zeit kaum Zeit zum modden hatte, habe ich nicht aufgehört mich nach neuen Ideen oder genauer gesagt Inspiration um zu schauen.  Für die Beleuchtung habe ich wirklich schon zig Controller in der Hand gehabt doch irgendwie war es nie das Perfekte für copperHead 2.0. Doch dann erfuhr ich von einer Steuerung die so unglaublich war, das ich sofort die Initiative ergriff und diese Bestellen musste. Gestern dann die Bestätigung, das diese jetzt Produziert wird und es ca. 3 Wochen dauert bis ich sie bekomme.  Ich sag euch ich bin so aufgeregt und eigentlich soll copperHead 2.0 diese Jahr noch fertig werden


----------



## pfl_neo (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Hört sich gut an, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, um was es sich da genau handelt ^^


----------



## illousion (20. November 2014)

pfl_neo schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig, um was es sich da genau handelt ^^



Dito, spann uns nicht so auf die Folter :/


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

aquacomputer farbwerk?


----------



## NiXoN (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> aquacomputer farbwerk?


 
warste wieder vor mit da 

@Jbfem: aber mal im Ernst, hast Du Dir das mal angesehen? Für Spielsüchtige gibt's auch ne Bluetooth Variante 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du ausgräbst


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

Ich hab gestern zufällig die News dazu gesehen, sonst hätte ich nicht den geringsten Plan


----------



## Jbfem (20. November 2014)

Jo ihr habt recht es ist die aquacomputer farbwerk !

Sven Hanisch von Aqua hat mir wieder einmal super geholfen und wie gesagt ich werde wohl  einer der ersten sein 

Ich habe beide Varianten bestellt da ein iOS App wohl nicht kommt


----------



## hanssx2 (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Jo ihr habt recht es ist die aquacomputer farbwerk !
> 
> Sven Hanisch von Aqua hat mir wieder einmal super geholfen und wie gesagt ich werde wohl  einer der ersten sein
> 
> Ich habe beide Varianten bestellt da ein iOS App wohl nicht kommt


 
was ich echt schade finde -.- . Da hat man einmal einen richtigen Nachteil von IOS


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. November 2014)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*

ach was, so schlimm ist das doch auch wieder nicht  und im zweifelsfall fragt man sich durch zu jemandem, der ahnung hat und lässt sich die android-app für ios portieren oder gar neu schreiben. 
ich für meinen teil sehe die bluetooth-version nur als spielkram, die mir keine 10€ aufpreis wert wären. erst recht, wenn man eh schon eine aquaero hat und das farbwerk dort mit einbindet


----------



## Jbfem (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr an alle Freunde des PCGH  Forum !!!

Im unserem Urlaub haben Markus(martmamod) und Ich endlich das Top slight ambiBlack hergestellt.
Nach ca. 4 Stunden und etwas Verschnitt haben wir es geschafft ein Meisterwerk für das TJ11 zu erschaffen! Ich bin total stolz auf unsere Arbeit, da es hier um 0,0mm gepasst hat. 
Das Top Ambiblack ist mit 4 Schichten Plexiglas und mit Folie für eine perfekte Ausleuchte hergestellt worden , bei max 19,5mm die uns zur Verfügung standen.  Da wir im Vorfeld uns schon sehr lange Gedanken über das Projekt Top Slight gemacht haben, war es strotz allem nicht so leicht wie wir uns das vorgestellt hatten. Ich wollte umbedingt ein Ambiblack haben, was aber durch 2 Led Streifen zu einem normalen werden sollte !  Dank Farbwerk von Aquacpmputer ist diese Version  auch möglich, da jeder Led Streifen angesteuert werden kann! 
Es liegt jetzt bei mir im Arbeitszimmer um ausgepackt und fotografiert zu werden )))

First Top Slight Black Edition !!!!!!!!!











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​
Weis einer wie man bei dem neuen Layout die Bilder wieder groß bekommt??? Der Stift oben links im Bild ist kompl. weg!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Doppelklick. Zumindest mache ich das so.


----------



## Jbfem (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Oh man THX dafür gibt es 2 Bilder Gratis


----------



## Viner-Cent (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Boah, das ist wunderschön!!!


----------



## Jbfem (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus, mal was anderes, was keiner hat.
> Aber man sieht jetzt die *ungesleeveten *SATA-Kabel.
> Wolltest du die nicht noch sleeven?



Nein es kommen komplett andere Kabel von Silverstone zum Einsatz!


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

wolltest du nicht diese megadünnen mit megaflachem stecker nehmen? ich hab meine wieder rausgeworfen, weil ich damit probleme hatte. probleme in soweit, dass die festplatten zum teil nicht erkannt worden sind


----------



## Jbfem (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Ich habe sie nun geordert und leider ein paar Lüfter dazu. 2* NB PK3 sind mit Lagerschaden davon gegangen und der Seasonic Lüfter wird jetzt gegen ein Enermax TB VR gewechselt ,da der Original mit 36dB etwas laut ist


----------



## Schrauberopi (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Ich liebe Kupfer! 

Ein wunderschöner Mod, den du hier baust. Ich habe die letzten Tage mal etwas im Thread gestöbert und bin begeistert. Schöne Ideen, perfekt umgesetzt. 
Die Ram-Kühler würden aber viel besser zu meinem alten Radi passen. 

Vielleicht magst du mir noch einige Fragen beantworten. Ich sammle gerade Ideen für meinen Kleinen, der vermutlich im laufe des Jahres neue Hardware bekommen soll. Wie werden die Kupferrohre verschraubt, nimmt man da die ganz normalen Anschlüsse und steckt die einfach auf das Rohr oder brauchen die noch eine "Spezialbehandlung"? Bei meinem Mod erschien mir damals der Aufwand zu hoch.

Kann man beim AMS CU 420 Mora eigentlich die Rahmen weglassen und die Teile irgendwie zusammenstecken? Sieht ja richtig nett aus das Teil. Muss ich mich mal intensiver mit beschäftigen. Die Pumpe sieht auch sehr interessant aus. 

Ich werde das Projekt weiter verfolgen, mal schauen, was da noch kommt.

LG


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

die eine oder andere frage kann ich dir schonmal beantworten: 
die verwendeten anschlüsse sind von bitspower, die genaue bezeichnung habe ich gerade nicht im kopf. das rohr wird einfach eingesteckt und ist durch einen bzw mehrere o-ringe abgedichtet und gegen rausrutschen gesichert. 
die einzige spezialbehandlung der rohre neben dem biegen ist schleifen. die schnittkanten am rohrende sollten so glatt wie möglich sein, damit sie die o-ringe nicht zerstören.
zu dem AMS radis kann ich nix genaues sagen, aber soweit ich das von bildern erkennen kann, werden die terminals an beiden enden durch die seiten gehalten. ebenso werden an den seiten ja auch die lüfter befestigt. 
also wenn du willst, dass man die lamellen sieht, wirst du wohl die beiden seitenbleche entweder durch eine andere lösung ersetzen müssen, oder aber einfach direkt dort löcher reinschneiden. einfach nur abnehmen wird wohl nicht gehen, da der radi sonst auseinander fällt.


----------



## Jbfem (8. Januar 2015)

*copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Erstmal danke für dein Interesse an copperHead 2.0!

Die bitspower heißen multilink,die du bei caseking bestellen kannst.


Der sogenannte mora ist aus 3 AMS Radiatoren zusammen gebaut ,was allerdings extrem teuer ist!

Ich selber habe ihn nicht , doch wenn ich auf Quad sli umsteige brauche ich in


----------



## Jbfem (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Gestern kamen die neuen Kabel an und ich bin so glücklich


----------



## Schrauberopi (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Erst einmal vielen Dank, für eure Antworten, hat mir schon mal ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen. Ich dachte an dieses Beispiel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...0-es-geht-weiter-post6931527.html#post6931527 Wenn man den ohne Rahmen zusammenstecken könnte, würde es noch einmal etwas besser aussehen. Ich kam auf die Idee, nachdem ich das hier gesehen hatte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...0-es-geht-weiter-post5792322.html#post5792322 Man müsste sich nur noch etwas einfallen lassen, um die Lüfter zu befestigen -evtl. geteilte Rahmen. Optisch schlägt es jeden MoRa um Längen.
Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich heftig, zumal auch noch zwei etwas kleinere Radis intern verbaut werden sollen. Die Optik könnte es mir aber wert sein. Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit zum Nachdenken, dass Ergebnis wird dann in meinem neuen TB bekannt gegeben.

Irgendwie juckt es wieder in den Schrauberfingern und Jbfem hat Schuld 

Ich wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß mit den Kabeln.

LG


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

für den passivbetrieb könnte es sogar besser sein ohne den rahmen, aber ist auch die frage, wie weit die ams passivtauglich sind. aquacomputer scheint dahingehend vertrauen in ihr produkt zu haben, denn sowas wie der gigant kommt auch ohne lüfter aus.


----------



## Jbfem (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Schrauberopi schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank, für eure Antworten, hat mir schon mal ein ganzes Stück weitergeholfen. Ich dachte an dieses Beispiel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...0-es-geht-weiter-post6931527.html#post6931527 Wenn man den ohne Rahmen zusammenstecken könnte, würde es noch einmal etwas besser aussehen. Ich kam auf die Idee, nachdem ich das hier gesehen hatte: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...0-es-geht-weiter-post5792322.html#post5792322 Man müsste sich nur noch etwas einfallen lassen, um die Lüfter zu befestigen -evtl. geteilte Rahmen. Optisch schlägt es jeden MoRa um Längen.
> Der Preis ist allerdings wirklich heftig, zumal auch noch zwei etwas kleinere Radis intern verbaut werden sollen. Die Optik könnte es mir aber wert sein. Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit zum Nachdenken, dass Ergebnis wird dann in meinem neuen TB bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Irgendwie juckt es wieder in den Schrauberfingern und Jbfem hat Schuld
> ...



Also es geht schon , denn wenn dachte ich mir kommen vier 180er auf den AMS Mora. Dazu werden nur die äußeren Blenden gebraucht. Eine Blende würde ich von Martmamod anfertigen lassen um die Lüfter zu Montieren. Perfekte Standfüße hat AC im Angebot die ich dann wie die Blenden Schwarz pulvern lassen würde!




Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> *@Jbfem:* War vorhin bei Markus, der hat mir mal dein sLight erklärt, super Idee.
> Konnte mir kein richtigen Reim aus den Einzelteilen machen. Jetzt weiß ich es.



Hat Markus die auch die neue Version gesagt die jetzt noch kommt




So und jetzt für alle ein sehr wichtiges Update!
​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

schick sieht es mit den kabelm ja nun wirklich aus, die sind so schön unsichtbar.
nun noch die anderen ports belegen, einfach für die optik


----------



## Jbfem (9. Januar 2015)

*copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Danke aber eine vollständige Bestückung gibt es nicht da sie doch recht teuer sind !

Zum Thema Mount : Bin echt stolz mit Martma sowas produziert zu haben , doch leider werden es  vorerst die 4 letzten sein !


----------



## Jbfem (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So liebe Leute . Heute kam Post von aquacomputer und nun heißt es Wasser ab und Kabel neu ablängen sleeven!

Denke Morgen gibt es mehr zu sehn


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Guido. denk an deinen SATA Kabel die solltest auch noch Sleeven


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Es werde Licht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wow eine exzellente Steuerung die ich zu 100% empfehlen kann!!! Ich habe den perfekten Platz gefunden und ein Zufall half mir sogar dabei es zu befestigen


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Zeig schon her


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

OK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fctriesel (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sag nur die ist auf dem Durchflusssensor?


----------



## Jbfem (11. Januar 2015)

*copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Jepp da sollte eigendlich was anderes hin doch besser geht der Platz doch nicht


----------



## FeuerToifel (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

auf jedenfall eine interessante und wohl auch bisher einzigartige lösung


----------



## mjay88 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  80% Finish*



Jbfem schrieb:


> So da gefragt wurde , hier mal Stand der dinge mit Kleinigkeiten die geändert wurden


Super Akzente werde ich weiterverfolgen  hast n abo


----------



## Jbfem (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Nachdem ich am Weekend mein Seasonic mit einem Enermax Lüfter gemoddet habe, ist das Netzteil so leise geworden   Die letzten Bestellungen von copperHead 2.0 sind bei Markus raus und nun heißt es Warten 


Wenn alles da ist werde ich den Rechner komplett zerlegen um alles zu polieren. Dann geht es zum Final Shooting. Ich will mir kein Stress machen, da ich auf super Wetter warten muss. Ich habe da schon ein paar Vorstellungen wie ich mein persönliches "Meisterwerk" im guten Licht zu setzten um später schöne Poster zu drucken.
Eine kleine Galerie  erstellen was ich bei 1.0 verpennt habe währe ein Traum 
Ja evtl. klingt es sehr Arrogant von mir, aber ich bin wirklich erstaunt über das Ergebnis wie copperHead 2.0 hier steht und wie ich es mir auf der Cebit vorgestellt habe! Klar war nicht alles super gelaufen (Stress SR-2 ), doch ich wollte es umbedingt mit diesem Board sonst kein MOD!. Freunde sagten mir  kauf dir was anderes, doch ich bin froh es nicht getan zu haben und freue mich jedes mal die "Höllenmaschine" (Zitat Martma) anzumachen. 


Somit liebe Freunde heißt es wieder einmal: Danke an euch für das Interesse an copperHead 2.0 !!!


----------



## Jbfem (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

In Gedenken an "Schrauberopi"  Aus aktuellem Anlass: Erinnerung an Schrauberopi und seine fantastische Kupfer-Casemod


Danke das ich dich nochmal inspirieren konnte ! Somit hat copperHead 2.0 jetzt einen anderen besondern Wert!


----------



## Jbfem (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Für alle die mal sehen wollen wie ein Top Slight entsteht 
Im unseren gemeinsamen Urlaub haben Martma und Ich ein Modding Tag gemacht.
 In der Werkstatt konnten wir wieder gemeinsam entspannt werkeln 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yEXq1BFdf90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## Jbfem (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Nachdem Markus mir Bilder gesendet hat was die letzten Parts angeht, musste ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken über das Photoshooting machen. Leider will die Wetterfee mir kein Sonnenschein liefern, sondern nur Regen ,Graupel und -2* Grad -brrrrrr.
Also kam mir wieder ein Gedanke was zu Thema passen würde. Und zwar ein Photoshooting  mit einer echten "copperHead" (Agkistrodon contortrix) .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Bei mir in der nähe (50KM) ist mein Lieblings Zoo der nur Reptilien hat, insbesondere Giftschlangen die in echt super gemachte Terrarien wohnen. Kurzerhand mit denen Gesprochen ob ich div. Fotos auf einer Freifläche Fotografieren kann und sie meinten wenn die Tagesform gut ist , dann ist es kein Problem bis auf z.b Taipan oder Hornviper da sie zu "unhandlich " sind 


Naja auf dem Arm will ich keiner der Schlangen haben 
Also am 31.1.15 geht es ab 18.00 Privat für mich los


Info auch hier kann ich nur empfehlen wer da hin kann!!!!!
TerraZoo Reptilienhaus - RAS-Zoo gGmbH - Photonight


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

schönes tierchen. so eines hätte ich hier gerne zuhause


----------



## Viner-Cent (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Das wäre richtig genial, ich finds fast traurig, dass du fertig wirst, es hat so viel Spaß gemacht mitzulesen und immer wieder von deiner und Martmas Handfertigkeit erstaunt zu sein.


----------



## Dynamitarde (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wäre nichts für mich.Besonders wenn die Terrarium offen sind.Wäre ich nur mit einem Schrottgewehr dabei.


----------



## Jbfem (22. Januar 2015)

*copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> schönes tierchen. so eines hätte ich hier gerne zuhause



Ich auch doch als unerfahrener Ist sie ein wenig tödlich 
Außerdem muss ich an mein Sohn (8 Monate) denken , da gehört eine Giftschlange nicht in den Haushalt !!!




Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wäre nichts für mich.Besonders wenn die Terrarium offen sind.Wäre ich nur mit einem Schrottgewehr dabei.





Ich muss sagen das es schon ein Nerven Kitzel wird, wenn ich eine Diamant Klapperschlange ohne glas vor mir ist 

Die Ulrike (netz Python 6,48m 110kg ) haben Martma und ich beim füttern ohne glas gesehen was extrem krass war!!!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

ein würger wäre auch nicht viel besser. giftschlangen kann man die giftsäcke rausnehmen, eine würgeschlange kann immer würgen ^^ 
meine tochter (etwa 1 3/4) würde warscheinlich die schlange als halsband haben wollen


----------



## Jbfem (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Hallo liebe Freunde. Leider muss der Final Shoot  im Terrazoo ausfallen, da ich seit Mittwoch mit fast 39* Fieber im Bett liege  Dazu hat mein  Sohn heute noch eine Mittelohr Entzündung bekommen und somit ist leider kein 18.30Uhr Termin im Terrazoo für copperHead in real life 

Nächster Kurs ist am 14.3 somit dauert es noch etwas und nun heißt es warten und Fit werden.


----------



## hanssx2 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Freunde. Leider muss der Final Shoot  im Terrazoo ausfallen, da ich seit Mittwoch mit fast 39* Fieber im Bett liege  Dazu hat mein  Sohn heute noch eine Mittelohr Entzündung bekommen und somit ist leider kein 18.30Uhr Termin im Terrazoo für copperHead in real life
> 
> Nächster Kurs ist am 14.3 somit dauert es noch etwas und nun heißt es warten und Fit werden.




Dann wünsche ich dir und einem Sohn mal gute Besserung, auf das es zum nächsten Termin klappt


----------



## nick9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Gute Besserung, heißt doch Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## illousion (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Auch von mir noch gute Besserung (:


----------



## -sori- (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Besser zu spät als nie! Auch gute Besserung von mir!


----------



## Jbfem (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Danke euch! Ab nächste Woche gibt es mal ein Vorgeschmack auf die letzten Parts!!!


----------



## Jbfem (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Das letzte Update für copperHead 2.0 ! Wenn der Zeitpunkt gut genug ist, gibt es Final Bilder für euch!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## -sori- (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wow! Ich bin sonst eher der stille Mitleser, das hier sieht aber echt hammermässig aus. Schade, dass es zu Ende ist...


----------



## Jbfem (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Bonus​






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mjay88 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sehr schön  daumen hoch


----------



## Fre3eman (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

ist das gelasert?


----------



## Jbfem (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Jepp ist es und dahinter ein Kupferplatte


----------



## Fre3eman (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

sehr schick


----------



## Jbfem (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Leute es  ist zu 80% vollbracht!  Ich habe mich heute mit dem s-Tray und der Front  beschäftigt und es war nicht einfach da extrem auf kleine Spaltmaße  geachtet wurde! Das Haupt Problem war , das wenn das s-Tray eingebaut  ist, man die Front nicht fest verschrauben kann um es mal abzunehmen.  Oder evtl mal das Mount herraus zu führen um zu Reinigen. Somit kamen  Markus und Ich auf die Idee es mit spezial Magnet Folie zu probieren.  Auf den Standart Front Halter wurden 1mm Bleche geklebt und auf der  Rückseite der Front die Magnet Folie. Easy aber Perfekt und es hält mehr  als genug für den Transport. Um die Magnet Strahlung für die HHD's  hatten wir zuerst Sorgen doch ich denke das die 5cm H *1cm B mal 5 keine Auswirkungen haben!!!


Das  s-Tray wurde als Farbe über die Farbwerk Steuerung von AC in Kupfer  gehalten und dazu bis auf 30% gedimmt was so toll aussieht.  Next Step  ist Polish , Graka Pcie Blech Lakieren und dann gehts zum Fotoshooting


----------



## mjay88 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sehr schöne Infos  
Mir gefallen deine präzisen Arbeiten


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Mehr Schärfe 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

was genau macht das teil? rechnergestützter autofokus? oder einfach knipsen und am pc nachschärfen können, ohne die bildqualität zu verändern?


----------



## Jbfem (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Du kannst den Front oder Back Fokus Punkt justieren OHNE das Objektiv zum Service zu schicken!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpJPohi0V2E


----------



## Jbfem (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Focus Punkt Fertig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mda31 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So sweet... Nächstes Projekt bitte mit V2A Rohren mit Farbschema weiß und silber.


----------



## Jbfem (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sorry aber >V2a ist nicht mein Ding. CopperHead 2.0 ist erstmal das letzte Projekt, doch ich habe schon länger ein anderen Plan was ich dann irgendwann mal anfange. 

Projekt: "Lacoste" Lan Rechner


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Lacoste... War das nicht so ein duftwässerchen?


----------



## CL4P-TP (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Hoffentlich wird es schön schuppig


----------



## Jbfem (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mda31 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Egal Hauptsache Du machst was  Evtl. bekommst Du dann ungeeignetes, aber gut riechendes Kühlmittel gesponsert...


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Leider habe ich eine schlechte Nachricht, da mein Plan am Samstag nicht in Erfüllung geht.


_Zitat: Hallo,


leider ist es so, dass wir unsere Kupferköpfe vermittelt haben und keine mehr hier haben.
Mit der Klapperschlange, könnte man bestimmt einen Tierpfleger fragen, ob das möglich ist. Ich gehe nal davon aus, dass es klappt.
Wenn es okay ist, reseviere ich einen Platz für Sie.


_
Somit fahre ich am Samstag nur für die Diamant Klapperschlange zum Fotoshooting! Allerdings hoffe ich das ich sie Frei antreffen darf für den Kick vor der Linse  Sie stellen extra Freifläche OHNE GLAS für bestimmte Tiere zur Fotonight aus ,wenn die Tagesform passt.




Also Plan B


----------



## Jbfem (11. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wer ein Stück copperHead 2.0 haben möchte, der kann jetzt etwas besonders hier bekommen!!!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-2-ssd-mount-black-rgb-edition-50-rabatt.html


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sehr schönes Modding Projekt.


----------



## chischko (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Also ich habe nun von Seite 1 an gerade jeden Beitrag, Diskussion und natürlich JEDES Bild interessiert gelesen und angeschaut und bin wirklich begeistert von derLiebe zum Detail, Zeit- und Geldaufwand und den handwerklichen Methoden ! Ich bin ein absoluter Fan des Projekts geworden und kann dich nur beglückwünschen! Du hast viele Leute inspiriert und das verdient wirklich meinen allergrößen Respekt! Weiter so! Ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Jbfem (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Danke für eure Zeit !!! Ich selber bin auch immer wieder Buff wenn ich im Arbeitszimmer vor CopperHead sitze  Das es so wird wie ich es mir gedacht hatte war allerdings auch etwas Glück dabei. Klar war es nicht günstig, allerdings durch den Verkauft von cuhead 1 ging der Kostenfaktor etwas runter.

Trotz allen Stunden will ich keine Sekunde vermissen!!!
Es ist und bleibt mein Traum Pc und das ist die Hauptsache am Hobby.

Ich hatte auch schon ernsthaft ein Angebot ob ich copperhaed nach dem Finish verkaufe.  Ich glaube diesmal werde ich nicht schwach, oder doch? Vor allem was ist es Wert


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Ich glaub mal spätestens in zwei bis drei Jahren hast du wieder so viele Ideen das dennn copperHead 3.0 (copperHead Evolution) ansteht.


----------



## Jbfem (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Erstmal kommt "Lacoste" und dann evtl irgendwann copperHead mini. Obwohl es reicht langsam mit Kupfer, oder was meint ihr??


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Obwohl es reicht langsam mit Kupfer, oder was meint ihr??



Nein.Z.B. komponiere Kupfer doch mal mit ein weißes Case.


----------



## chischko (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So schön ich Kupfer auch finde... es gibt auch andere sehr schön und interessante Materialien.


----------



## Jbfem (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Ihr werdet lachen doch in CU 1 hatte ich vor das MB Tray aus CU 10mm zu erstellen, doch 420€ war mir doch zuviel


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Ihr werdet lachen doch in CU 1 hatte ich vor das MB Tray aus CU 10mm zu erstellen, doch 420€ war mir doch zuviel


Ok. das ist ein bisschen teuer.
Dann benutze doch Schlagmetall.
Schlagmetall Kupfer lose - 25 Blatt: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## Viner-Cent (13. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wie wärs mit Titanblau? (Opalisierend)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da willst du keine echten Materialen verbauen, hochreines Titan ist unglaublich teuer...


----------



## Jbfem (13. März 2015)

*copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Da ich im meinen Beruf als Luxus Bad Monteur schon einiges gesehen habe, fand ich 2*2mm Platin Mosaik am besten! Dazu Rose Blattgold mit Kupfer Armaturen von Dornbracht!!! Sowas als Case aus Schiefer Fließen ,wie mein Hintergrund dazu einige andere Natur Materialen währen mal total Irre 

 Hier mal mein Favorit, was wir als einer der ersten nach der Messe in unsere Ausstellung montieren durften. (18Karat Feingold mit Kupfer)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MEM_public

P.s Das Titan ist traumhaft schön
 !!!


----------



## mda31 (14. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Crazy. Die Amatur kostet bestimmt soviel wie unser letztjährig komplett neu aufgebautes Bad...

PS: Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Viner-Cent (14. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wird das nicht ein bisschen schwer?


----------



## Jbfem (14. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Naja Copperhead wiegt knapp 60kg


----------



## chischko (15. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Hi, 

vielleicht mal ne Inspiration bzw. ne Idee die ich mal hatte, aber in Ermangelung von Zeit/Geld und v.A. technischem Geschick: Natürlich Materialien mit einbinden? Groben Granit, Schieferstein o.Ä. finde ich im Zusammenspiel mit Hochglanzmaterial oder moderner Technik ziemlich geil!


----------



## Jbfem (16. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Wollte dich das schon lange fragen, ob du schon mal über ein Casecon nach gedacht hast?




Nicht wirklich da es mir ehrlich zu viel Aufwand war. Bei mir ist es einfach so, wenn ich was sehe habe ich das fertige BILD schon im Kopf. So war es bei case one und bei cuHead 2.0.  Cuhead 1 hat mir einfach einen Weg zum Modden mit Seele gezeigt und nicht einfach was kaufen und sagen hey schaumal 

Wie gesagt wenn kommt erstmal mein Kroko





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mjay88 (25. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

und wann geht dein Kroko auf uns los


----------



## Jbfem (25. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Wenn die Schlange fertig ist


----------



## Jbfem (27. März 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So erste Probeshoots sind gemacht und leider bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden;( Allerdings habe ich jetzt genaue Vorstellungen wie es werden soll

Dazu kam mir eine Idee, die martmamod jetzt noch für mich herstellt als "i" Tüpfelchen. Außerdem werde ich noch ein "Merchandising" Artikel herstellen als komplett Paket.  Was quasi als "Ultimate " Edition wie bei z.b Farcry 4 mit Figure darstellen soll.

Ich bin etwas verrückt, allerdings finde ich in der art noch nix davon im netz wie man ein Rechner (Casemod) präsentiert.


----------



## Jbfem (6. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So hier mal die Test Fotos Teil 2!
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Schicken flitzer hat dein kleiner.


----------



## hanssx2 (8. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

würde sagen er heißt Paul


----------



## Jbfem (8. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! copperHead 2.0 countdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (9. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So alles eingebaut und auf Dichtheit und Funktion überprüft


----------



## Jbfem (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

WTF;(  Fotoshootings erstmal verschoben !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

oh das sieht aber nicht gut aus :-/
hatte ich ldtztens auch schon so nen undichten wasserkühler... undichter supremacy evo ist zum en


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Sieht für mich nicht nach undicht, sondern nach schief festgezogen aus. Dicht war es ja bereits alles. Entweder schief festgezogen durch unterschiedliche schraubenlänge, oder aber der Boden ist krumm.


----------



## Jbfem (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Also Update. Da ich es nicht verstehen konnte,habe ich den 2 CPU Kühler auch zerlegt. Kurzerhand habe ich den Boden getauscht und siehe da, es ist bis jetzt Dicht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Also Update. Da ich es nicht verstehen konnte,habe ich den 2 CPU Kühler auch zerlegt. Kurzerhand habe ich den Boden getauscht und siehe da, es ist bis jetzt Dicht.



Drücke die Daumen, daß es auch so bleibt


----------



## moreply (10. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

Hoffe es hält hatte mich schon so auf die Fotos gefreut


----------



## Jbfem (12. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

meeeehr bildeeeeer


----------



## Jbfem (19. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Es geht weiter !!!*

So liebe Freunde der copperHead Serie. Es ist geschafft, fast 600Std. Arbeitszeit, über 2000KM Fahrleistung und etliche Versandwege hat copperHead 2.0 verbraucht.  Nach fast 360 Fotos werden jetzt die besten heraus gepickt und hoffe ende der Woche den Abschluss des Projektes zu verkünden. Somit habt ein wenig Geduld noch mit mir


----------



## Jbfem (20. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

http://abload.de/img/teaser1tsga.png



Mit Eulberg geht es so entspannt!!!


----------



## neodymium (20. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

Jetzt schnell auf alle Bilder anwenden und hochladen


----------



## hanssx2 (20. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

man kann die bilder leider nicht sehen


----------



## Jbfem (20. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

http://abload.de/img/imgp6122vnxl7.jpg


----------



## hanssx2 (21. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

Hi, also bei mir ist es leidernicht besser geworden. Ich kann zwar jetzt dein Tj sehen, aber es ist furchtbar unscharf -.-


----------



## Phillip_Sparky (21. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Hi, also bei mir ist es leidernicht besser geworden. Ich kann zwar jetzt dein Tj sehen, aber es ist furchtbar unscharf -.-



Kann mich da nur anschließen.. :/


----------



## MrCaedo (22. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*

Freue mich auf die Bilder, dann hab ich bald nicht mehr nur E-Gitarren als Wallpaper


----------



## Jbfem (22. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!!!!!*



MrCaedo schrieb:


> Freue mich auf die Bilder, dann hab ich bald nicht mehr nur E-Gitarren als Wallpaper



Wow Danke !  Das erhöht den Druck etwas mehr


Update!

14 Bilder haben es insgesammt geschafft!  Bei zwei kam sogar der Knall, wo mein Kiefer den Schreibtisch berührte.


----------



## Jbfem (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Es ist geschafft !  Bilder sind soweit alle Fertig und somit gib es am Weekend Finale Bilder!!!


----------



## moreply (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Hehe sehr schön bin gespannt


----------



## illousion (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Bilder haben will... Kann mich nicht mehr gedulden


----------



## bennySB (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Ich glaub das geht vielen hier so xD


----------



## MrCaedo (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

ach ne...hab ne Benachrichtigung bekommen, dachte hier gibts was neues, schnell nachgeguckt... und mich gewundert, dass der Thread noch nicht die 1000 Beiträge geknackt hat. Da liegt Project RaG'ed wohl weiterhin vorne


----------



## Jbfem (24. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*



MrCaedo schrieb:


> ach ne...hab ne Benachrichtigung bekommen, dachte hier gibts was neues, schnell nachgeguckt... und mich gewundert, dass der Thread noch nicht die 1000 Beiträge geknackt hat. Da liegt Project RaG'ed wohl weiterhin vorne



Das mit den Beiträgen ist mir wirklich Schnuppe !


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Countdown 3​


----------



## hanssx2 (25. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

2


----------



## meik19081999 (25. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

1 (?)


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Countdown 2​


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

*AW: copperHead 2.0  Final!*

Bisher echt klasse! Will auch Bilder sehen


----------



## illousion (25. April 2015)

Junge Junge Junge... Jetzt werde ich hier langsam rattig auf die Bilder


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

Countdown 1​


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Freunde von copperHead 2.0. Es war ein langer und oft schwieriger Weg bis zum Finale. Vom ersten Gedanken bis zur Fertigstellung waren es dann ca. 600 Stunden Arbeitszeit. 

Fast 2000 km bin ich zwischen München und Mönchengladbach hin und her gefahren um diverse Bauteile selber zu fertigen und natürlich, um mit Freunden eine schöne Zeit zu verbringen. Von Fehlschlägen mit dem SR-2, falscher Prototypen bis hin zu defekten Grafikkarten war alles mit dabei.  

Obwohl viele der Meinung waren das ich das Projekt ändern oder zu einem andere Sockel wechseln soll, hielt ich an dem Plan fest, dass unmögliche zu ermöglichen. 

Dank dem Verständnis meiner Frau und der Unterstützung meiner besten Freunde Toby und Markus  ist dieser Mod fertig geworden. Toby hat durch den Co.-Auftritt von copperMod auf der CeBIT den Startschuss gelegt und Markus hat meine verrückten Ideen besser als erwartet umgesetzt und verfeinert. 

Ich kann mich wirklich nur von Herzen für die tolle Unterstützung bedanken!

Ebenfalls möchte ich mich bei folgenden Leuten für die tolle Zusammenarbeit bedanken:
Marc Gaser (Liquid Extasy), Sven Hanisch (Aquacomputer), Nils Stallmach (Seasonic), Tobias Thommesen (big melon), Sebastian Dittmer (big melon), Dominik Ungermann(EVGA), Markus Marterer (martmamod).

Nun ist es soweit das ich mich erstmal zurückziehe und mein Familienleben genieße. Weitere Projekte sind erstmal nicht geplant. 

Vielen Dank an alle Leser, Abonnenten und Freunde, die das Projekt so lange verfolgt haben.​



HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


















FULL Frame! 5K


[img=http://abload.de/thumb/21mruwpazovw.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/1dkuls.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/2gquuw.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/3jquvk.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/4vmufg.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/5itur5.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/62vugi.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/77tu6n.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/8ggul4.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/9awuxj.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/10fyud2.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/13n7un2.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/12w9urw.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/14fdu38.jpg] ​


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

Da muss dann aber auch echt was kommen was uns umhaut xD
Aber bei dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen und gelesen habe bin ich mir da eigentlich sicher.


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

Post 1000


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. April 2015)

Sehr schön geworden Guido ! 

Hoffe wir sehen von dir irgendwann wieder ein neues Projekt !


----------



## Rulbatz (25. April 2015)

Es sieht einfach super aus. Eine Frage habe ich noch, um mein Klugscheißergen befriedigen zu können. Ist das SLight wirklich blau? Ansonsten sind auf einigen Bildern die Farben verschoben, was ich sehr schade fände.


----------



## Jbfem (25. April 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden Guido !
> 
> Hoffe wir sehen von dir irgendwann wieder ein neues Projekt !



Danke Dir !!! Denke irgendwann kommt "Lacoste"! Das ist aber noch nur in Gedanken 



Rulbatz schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach super aus. Eine Frage habe ich noch, um mein Klugscheißergen befriedigen zu können. Ist das SLight wirklich blau? Ansonsten sind auf einigen Bildern die Farben verschoben, was ich sehr schade fände.



Jein. Die Black Edition ist immer etwas Bläulicher als ein normales Slight! Dadurch das RGB Led verbaut sind sogar noch etwas mehr, aber nicht pures Blau!


----------



## illousion (26. April 2015)

Es sieht einfach göttlich aus.  
Aber unbeleuchtet finde ich es immer noch am schönsten


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2015)

Dieser Mod gefällt mir so gut, dass er in meiner gedanklichen Rangliste sogar Acid's eleven vom Thron gestoßen hat! 

Ich finde ihn wirklich Hammer und damit auch deine Arbeit. Hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Danke für dieses TB.


----------



## MrCaedo (27. April 2015)

Ich sitzt jetz hier 5 Minuten vor und bin am überlegen, was ich schreiben kann, um dem gerecht zu werden...hab in der Zwischenzeit schon alle Bilder runtergeladen und zu meinen Wallpapers hinzugefügt...und mir fällt trotzdem nur blasphemische SCH#### ein, also ein Wort, in das du alles reininterpretieren darfst, was dir einfällt, weil es wahrscjeinlich auf alles hier zutrifft:
Danke.


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. April 2015)

Sagen wir mal so, ich bin schwer am überlegen, eine Hard Line WaKü zu bauen, mit Coustom Wires und allem anderen Geschissel, ohne dich wäre das nie passiert, hätte mich nie das getraut, aber es sieht so geil aus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jbfem (27. April 2015)

illousion schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach göttlich aus.
> Aber unbeleuchtet finde ich es immer noch am schönsten




Danke dir ! und ja unbeleuchtet ist schon Po...o




Cleriker schrieb:


> Dieser Mod gefällt mir so gut, dass er in meiner gedanklichen Rangliste sogar Acid's eleven vom Thron gestoßen hat!
> 
> Ich finde ihn wirklich Hammer und damit auch deine Arbeit. Hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Danke für dieses TB.



Ich habe zu Danken! Aber hast du mal ein Link zu dem Gedanken Mod???




MrCaedo schrieb:


> Ich sitzt jetz hier 5 Minuten vor und bin am überlegen, was ich schreiben kann, um dem gerecht zu werden...hab in der Zwischenzeit schon alle Bilder runtergeladen und zu meinen Wallpapers hinzugefügt...und mir fällt trotzdem nur blasphemische SCH#### ein, also ein Wort, in das du alles reininterpretieren darfst, was dir einfällt, weil es wahrscjeinlich auf alles hier zutrifft:
> Danke.




Was für eine Ehre ein Wallpaper zu sein





Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich bin schwer am überlegen, eine Hard Line WaKü zu bauen, mit Custom Wires und allem anderen Geschissel, ohne dich wäre das nie passiert, hätte mich nie das getraut, aber es sieht so geil aus!!!!!!!!!!



Vielen Dank für dein Kompliment !!!





Wow was für ein Feedback! Ich kann wirklich nur DANKE sagen, denn ohne eure Kritik (besonders in CU 1.0) währe ich nicht so Penibel für Cu 2.0
Ich selber realisiere es noch nicht ganz was hier im Forum, Facebook und Co so an Glückwünsche geschrieben werden! Meine persönliche Messlatte war leider auch mein Fluch, denn ich war nie 100% zufrieden mit CuHead 1.0. Klar vermisse ich den Tjo7 Mod, doch wo ich das TJ11 gesehen habe, war meine Vorstellung wie sie jetzt hier steht!!! Leider muss ich jetzt ehrlich sagen das ich ein wenig Stolz auf das Finish bin, doch es heißt auch erstmal Abschied vom Modding.

Nochmal vielen Dank an euch alle!!!!!!

P.S : Statt den "Gefällt Mir" zu drücken, würde ich mich auch über Kritik oder Kommentare freuen


----------



## Jbfem (29. April 2015)

Bonus 




copperHead 1.0


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




copperHead 2.0






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





copperHead 1.0





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



copperHead 2.0









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## MrCaedo (30. April 2015)

Copperhead 3.0 wird dann ne echte Herausforderung:   
CU1: ____________CU2:_____________________CU3:
1x GPU__________2x GPU__________________3x GPU       klappt noch
1x CPU__________ 2xCPU__________________3x CPU        viel Spaß n passendes Mainboard zu finden


----------



## MrCaedo (30. April 2015)

Ach ja, wegen Kritik: Die roten Slots verkleiden mit schwarzer Folie oder Plasti Dip sähe noch besser aus


----------



## illousion (30. April 2015)

Wenn du Kritik willst, hier ist was mir nicht gefällt: Das grün des RAMs, das Rot der PCIe Anschlüsse, die gesamte Beleuchtung und das Durcheinander der 8Pin Anschlüsse. 
Alles kleine Mängel, aber mich störts :/


----------



## Jbfem (30. April 2015)

MrCaedo schrieb:


> Copperhead 3.0 wird dann ne echte Herausforderung:
> CU1: ____________CU2:_____________________CU3:
> 1x GPU__________2x GPU__________________3x GPU       klappt noch
> 1x CPU__________ 2xCPU__________________3x CPU        viel Spaß n passendes Mainboard zu finden




Amd quad 



MrCaedo schrieb:


> Ach ja, wegen Kritik: Die roten Slots verkleiden mit schwarzer Folie oder Plasti Dip sähe noch besser aus



Folie ist keine option und bin froh das die "Zicke SR-2" läuft



illousion schrieb:


> Wenn du Kritik willst, hier ist was mir nicht gefällt: Das grün des RAMs, das Rot der PCIe Anschlüsse, die gesamte Beleuchtung und das Durcheinander der 8Pin Anschlüsse.
> Alles kleine Mängel, aber mich störts :/



Das Grün der Rams ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber was ist an der Beleuchtung so schlimm?  Kabel 8 Pin an den Cpu's sind doch sauber verlegt ! ???



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Du willst Kritik....kannste haben.....man is das alles schief und krumm
> Fun beiseite...ich bin kein Kupferfreund, erinnert mich immer an die Arbeit....aber deine beiden CH-Systeme gefallen mir richtig gut.
> Der Zweier noch ein Stück besser, als der Erste. Vor allem gefällt mir deine Umsetzung und die Liebe zum Detail.




Man wächst mit den Aufgaben


----------



## Orth (1. Mai 2015)

Mahlzeit,
sieht richtig stylisch aus, gefällt mir sehr. Das Kupfer kommt gut und die Kabel sind als solches kaum wahrzunehmen. Klasse!  
...eigentlich braucht der copperHead nicht mal zu funktionieren, man guckt ja sowieso nur ins Gehäuse.


----------



## illousion (1. Mai 2015)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Das Grün der Rams ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen, aber was ist an der Beleuchtung so schlimm?  Kabel 8 Pin an den Cpu's sind doch sauber verlegt ! ???



Ich finde das Licht macht die Farbe des Kupfers kaputt :/
Ich meinte die GPUs, sorry das sind 6Pins 
Gesleevte verlgete Kabel sehen irgendwie sauberer aus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (1. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich stimme dir zu. Aber die Kabel sind nicht starr genug, um sich so sauber verlegen zu lassen, wie man es von anderen builds kennt.


----------



## Jbfem (1. Mai 2015)

illousion schrieb:


> Ich finde das Licht macht die Farbe des Kupfers kaputt :/
> Ich meinte die GPUs, sorry das sind 6Pins
> Gesleevte verlgete Kabel sehen irgendwie sauberer aus.



Ok das ist mit dem Licht Geschmacksache, ein Glück das es RGB ist um alle Farben zu gestalten. Was würde denn deiner Meinung nach passen, dann mach ich gerne ein Vergleich 

Zum Kabel bin ich geteilter Meinung. Zum verlegen ist Sleeve besser klar, allerdings macht es jeder und ich wollte mal was anders ausprobieren! Insgesamt stören mich die Kabel 0% da es im Gesamt Build nicht so zur Geltung kommt. Wenn du bessere Transparente  Kabel findest sag mir Bescheid!!! Ich habe fast 8 Wochen dafür gebraucht und 7 Großhändler, 4 Muster 



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ja, ich stimme dir zu. Aber die Kabel sind nicht starr genug, um sich so sauber verlegen zu lassen, wie man es von anderen builds kennt.



Die Kabel sind Ultra Flexibel für 1mm2 zum vergleich zu anders Farbigen. Denke es liegt am Kunstoff oder Farbpartikel was z.B Schwarz so steif macht.


----------



## illousion (2. Mai 2015)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Ok das ist mit dem Licht Geschmacksache, ein Glück das es RGB ist um alle Farben zu gestalten. Was würde denn deiner Meinung nach passen, dann mach ich gerne ein Vergleich
> 
> Zum Kabel bin ich geteilter Meinung. Zum verlegen ist Sleeve besser klar, allerdings macht es jeder und ich wollte mal was anders ausprobieren! Insgesamt stören mich die Kabel 0% da es im Gesamt Build nicht so zur Geltung kommt. Wenn du bessere Transparente  Kabel findest sag mir Bescheid!!! Ich habe fast 8 Wochen dafür gebraucht und 7 Großhändler, 4 Muster



Farben passen finde ich nicht zu kupfer, da du kein "kuperfarbenes" licht hast, ich finde alle Farben machen den schwarz - Kupfer Kontrast kaputt.

Zu den Kablen... Keine ahnung, ich werde bei mir versuchen diese 2erleitungen in denen man lautsprecherkabel bekommt mittels heißkleber zu sauberen paketen zu kleben aber keine Ahnung ob das klappt


----------



## Jbfem (2. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Kleber viel Spaß  weder heiß noch sekundenkleber sieht sauber aus! Auf schwarz schonmal gar nicht


----------



## nick9999 (3. Mai 2015)

Also ich finde die Kabel passen super zum Rest 
Bei Beleuchtung wären paar Bilder mit Weiß interessant.

Insgesamt gefällt mir das ganze sehr gut vor allem die ganzen kleinen Details.
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Projekt


----------



## dark_blue (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Jbfem, ich muss schon sagen ein sehr gut gelungenes Projekt. 
Nicht nur von der sauberen Umsetztung sondern auch vom Gesamtbild des Innenraumes, echt Topp.


----------



## Jbfem (4. Mai 2015)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Kabel passen super zum Rest
> Bei Beleuchtung wären paar Bilder mit Weiß interessant.
> 
> Insgesamt gefällt mir das ganze sehr gut vor allem die ganzen kleinen Details.
> Freue mich schon auf das nächste Projekt



Vielen Dank für das Kompliment, doch erstmal mache ich länger Pause 



dark_blue schrieb:


> Hi Jbfem, ich muss schon sagen ein sehr gut gelungenes Projekt.
> Nicht nur von der sauberen Umsetztung sondern auch vom Gesamtbild des Innenraumes, echt Topp.



Auch dir Danke für dein Interesse am Projekt und Tagebuch!


----------



## NiXoN (7. Mai 2015)

super Projekt 

Schade dass man bei den Arbeiten die richtig klasse gemacht sind am Ende nie so richtig sieht wieviel Arbeit wirklich drin steckt, da es ja alles wie original aussieht


----------



## Jbfem (7. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Lob!!!


----------



## brooker (1. August 2015)

... sieht richtig gut aus! Tolles Ergebnis


----------



## Jbfem (13. Dezember 2015)

Leute es kribbelt wieder in meinen Kopf und bevor Kind Nummer 2 kommt dachte ich an ein Update. Meine GTX 660Ti und 970 gtx sind zwar sehr gut bei 1080P Ultra aber ich liebeugel mit einer neuen Karte Neue Rohre und evtl etwas neues zum Waküblock ala eigenbau/unikat. Was sagt ihr dazu und evtl könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## DjangOC (13. Dezember 2015)

Richtig fein wäre ja ein Fury X CrossfireX und ne GTX690 als PhysX  

Und, sofern du noch die Quadcores drin hast, auf E5645 oder X5675 zu upgraden...


----------



## illousion (13. Dezember 2015)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Leute es kribbelt wieder in meinen Kopf und bevor Kind Nummer 2 kommt dachte ich an ein Update. Meine GTX 660Ti und 970 gtx sind zwar sehr gut bei 1080P Ultra aber ich liebeugel mit einer neuen Karte Neue Rohre und evtl etwas neues zum Waküblock ala eigenbau/unikat. Was sagt ihr dazu und evtl könnt ihr mir helfen?



Wäre es nicht evtl besser auf 14nm GPUs zu warten? o:


----------



## Jbfem (13. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Richtig fein wäre ja ein Fury X CrossfireX und ne GTX690 als PhysX
> 
> Und, sofern du noch die Quadcores drin hast, auf E5645 oder X5675 zu upgraden...



AMD auf keinen Fall da der support vom SR-2 Probleme macht!! 6 Kerne sind schwer zu bekommen zum guten Preis!




illousion schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht evtl besser auf 14nm GPUs zu warten? o:



Evtl. ja auf Pascal warten, aber wann kommen sie?


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Evtl. ja auf Pascal warten, aber wann kommen sie?



Pascal kommt wohl im April 16.


----------



## DjangOC (13. Dezember 2015)

Das der im April kommen soll, ist wohl en Aprilscherz...

Edit: Also meine R9 390X läuft auf dem SR2, auf dem Tyan S7002, Tyan S7012 und auf Dell OEM Boards ohne Probs.

Hexacores gibts bereits für 75CHF mit Garantie.


----------



## chischko (13. Dezember 2015)

DjangOC schrieb:


> Das der im April kommen soll, ist wohl en Aprilscherz...


Lesen hilft! 

Nvidia Pascal: Zusammenfassung der Gerüchte und Infos von der GTC 2015 in Taiwan

Das ist die aktuellste Informationslage.

Mitlesen hält aktuell: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/418185-big-pascal-laberthread.html


----------



## DjangOC (14. Dezember 2015)

OK, dachte das man davon Audging 3Q16


----------



## Jbfem (14. Dezember 2015)

Amd kommt seit dem xp3200 nicht mehr ins Haus !


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

Hab grad nochmal alles durchgelesen!
Geiler Mod 
Die Kupferrohre gefallen mir, da muss ich nächstes Mal Hardtubes verwenden 
Und, du kannst entweder ne 980ti einbauen, oder auf Big Pascal warten.


----------



## Jbfem (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke das du dir die Zeit genommen hast! Ne 980TI währe nicht schlecht, doch jetzt kam erstmal ein Ram Vollbestückung. 24GB bei 4GHZ sind schon ganz nett bei Lightroom

Meine GTX 970 OC ist jetzt alleine im Rechner, da die 660TI verkauft ist für meine nächste Stufe Upgrade Ein 27" oder 34" Monitor soll bald kommen und mein 23" geht in Rente. Mal schauen wie meine gtx 970 damit klar kommt.


----------



## the_leon (17. Dezember 2015)

Ach, son 34" 21:8 UWQHD mit 144hz, IPS und g-sync is schon was feines.
Und son geiler Mod hat es schon verdient, das man 3h opfert und alles anschaut.
Aktuell muss ich ja eh das bett hüten und kann nicht modden.
FHD ist bei 27" zu unscharf (meine Meinung)
Ne 980ti würde das besser befeuern als die 970


----------



## illousion (18. Dezember 2015)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ach, son 34" 21:8 UWQHD mit 144hz, IPS und g-sync is schon was feines.
> Und son geiler Mod hat es schon verdient, das man 3h opfert und alles anschaut.
> Aktuell muss ich ja eh das bett hüten und kann nicht modden.
> FHD ist bei 27" zu unscharf (meine Meinung)
> Ne 980ti würde das besser befeuern als die 970



Ich habe 3 FHD 27" Monitore von Benq und ich hatte erst angst, dass es zu matschig wäre aber bin zufrieden 
Natürlich ist das immer ansichtssache


----------



## Jbfem (20. Dezember 2015)

So wie versprochen mal ein Update für die nächsten steps   Eine Karte ist irgendwie seltsam im Big Tower







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jbfem (20. Dezember 2015)

Zur Auswahl steht nun ein 32"SAMSUNG S32D850T oder ein Eizo 27" EV2736WFS-BK was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## the_leon (20. Dezember 2015)

Wenn dann der EIZO, da IPS Panel.
Hast du mal über G-Sync nachgedacht?? Acer Predator XB270HUbprz, 27" (UM.HB0EE.009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Oder FreeSync 
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Jbfem (20. Dezember 2015)

Der Acer hat nur 1 Displayport Fail!!! und der Asus Freesync wobei ich nie mehr AMD kaufen würde  Den Eizo kann ich bald testen und dann werde ich mir den Samsung bestellen um zu vergleichen.


----------



## the_leon (20. Dezember 2015)

Gibt auch noch mehr Monitore mit-WQHD-IPS Panel-G.Sync-mind. 27"-evtl. 144hz-mehr als ein Display Port


----------



## Jbfem (20. Dezember 2015)

Ja, aber welcher kann den Spieler und Fotoshop/lightroom gleich gut bedienen ? Der ROG Asus auf keinen Fall


----------



## bennySB (21. Dezember 2015)

Freesync fällt somit ja schonmal raus. 
Einerseits möchte er keine AMD haben und zum anderen geht Freesync nur bis 90Hz, wie es bei g-sync aussieht weiß ich grad nicht.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Dezember 2015)

Hast du etwas gegen Gebrauchtkäufe (was ich verstehen könnte), oder weswegen lässt du einen kauf von zwei Sechskernern wegfallen? Das wäre meine erste Aktion mit diesem Board. ich meine zwei Quad-Cores, ja ok ist schon ganz nett, aber es geht ja doch noch einiges 

Hast du jetzt 24GB mit Vollbestückung?


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2015)

copperhead 2.0`s CPU Frequency score: 4103.88 mhz with a Xeon X5570

copperhead 2.0`s Cinebench - R15 score: 1237 cb with a Xeon X5570

Das wird als letztes kommen, denn Leistung habe ich ja genug zu Zoggen

Und ja jetzt sind 24GB drin






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (21. Dezember 2015)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Hast du etwas gegen Gebrauchtkäufe (was ich verstehen könnte), oder weswegen lässt du einen kauf von zwei Sechskernern wegfallen? Das wäre meine erste Aktion mit diesem Board. ich meine zwei Quad-Cores, ja ok ist schon ganz nett, aber es geht ja doch noch einiges
> 
> Hast du jetzt 24GB mit Vollbestückung?



Ganz deiner/meiner Meinung.


----------



## euMelBeumel (21. Dezember 2015)

Dann bin ja beruhigt 

Gut, zocken ist auf den Maschinen sowieso so eine Sache, mit DX12 wird das dann vielleicht wieder sinniger. Mit zwei Sechskernern wärst du übrigens mit 4GHz bei mindestens 1800 Punkten im R15


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2015)

Djangoc dann rechne mir mal bitte aus wieviel fps in gta 4 , bf4 mehr sind 

Ich meine eine gtx 980ti oder Titan x bring mehr Leistung als   4 Kerne mehr!!!


----------



## DjangOC (21. Dezember 2015)

Naja, ich hab dich nicht mehr im Whatsapp, schreib mir mal, dann schick ich dir nen Link, wo du die billig bekommst... 
Ne, wer en fettes Mainboard hat, der braucht auch fette CPUs, kaufst dir doch auch ned den fettesten BMW, aber mit nur 4 Zylinder und dann noch auf Erdgas ausgelegt.


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2015)

Sorry djangoc aber sowas brauche ich nicht! Bin stabil auf dem Boden und verdiene mein Geld selber 
Mir reicht es allemal! Wenn ich was über habe dann der 6 Kerner wenn er läuft!


----------



## mjay88 (21. Dezember 2015)

Jbfem 

Steht bald wieder ein neues Projekt an ?

Gruß mjay88


----------



## Jbfem (21. Dezember 2015)

Lust ja aber Zeit nein da Sohn nr. 2 im April kommt!

Aber es kribbelt wieder und das ist sehr positiv nach Copperhead 2.0


Ideen habe ich ja schon lange ! Cu3 oder lacoste


----------



## mjay88 (22. Dezember 2015)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Lust ja aber Zeit nein da Sohn nr. 2 im April kommt!
> 
> Aber es kribbelt wieder und das ist sehr positiv nach Copperhead 2.0
> 
> ...



Familie geht vor da hast recht 

Alles klar wollte nur mal nachhaken


----------



## Jbfem (9. Januar 2016)

Die qual der Wahl 1,2 oder 3mmmH





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JakPol (9. Januar 2016)

Das Rohr, das zu den Grafikkarten führt, sieht irgendwie anders aus. Ist das Kupferrohr? Irgendwie sieht es eher nach nem Schlauch aus...?


----------



## Jbfem (9. Januar 2016)

Ne ist schlauch zum testen Ich habe 3 stück gekauft um mir die Beste zu gönnen  Der Rest wir wieder verkauft. Es macht echt spass damit aber für 27" WHQD etwas übertrieben.


----------



## NiXoN (9. Januar 2016)

ich denke mal das ist ein provisorischer Schlauch wegen der 3. Graka, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Jbfem (9. Januar 2016)

Richtig! CU Rohr wird dann angepasst. Überlege auch ob ich neue CPU Kühler montieren soll. Fakt ist das Aquacomputer mit Glas auf die Graka mit Aktiver Backplate kommt! EK passt einfach nicht zum Projekt.


----------



## JakPol (9. Januar 2016)

Jbfem schrieb:


> Richtig! CU Rohr wird dann angepasst. Überlege auch ob ich neue CPU Kühler montieren soll. Fakt ist das Aquacomputer mit Glas auf die Graka mit Aktiver Backplate kommt! EK passt einfach nicht zum Projekt.



Bezüglich EK stimme ich Dir voll zu. Aber die CPU-Kühler finde ich persönlich optisch sehr stimmig. Klar könntest Du auf Heatkiller IV Copper Edition umsteigen, die sehen auch extrem geil aus und haben erheblich bessere Leistungswerte. ..

Btw: ist der linke CPU-Kühler falsch rum angeschlossen oder irre ich mich?


----------



## NiXoN (9. Januar 2016)

na endlich, findet noch einer die AC Kühler so ansprechend, grad in solchen Projekten und dann auch noch iATX 

Super Sache.
Leider kann man die AC-Kühler nur auf Ref-Designs verbauen, das ist der große Haken an der Sache 

Was für CPU-Kühler hattest Du denn ins Auge gefasst?


----------



## DjangOC (9. Januar 2016)

NiXoN schrieb:


> na endlich, findet noch einer die AC Kühler so ansprechend, grad in solchen Projekten und dann auch noch iATX
> 
> Super Sache.
> Leider kann man die AC-Kühler nur auf Ref-Designs verbauen, das ist der große Haken an der Sache
> ...



Ich meinte AC macht auch Sonderanfertigungen.


----------



## Jbfem (9. Januar 2016)

JakPol schrieb:


> Bezüglich EK stimme ich Dir voll zu. Aber die CPU-Kühler finde ich persönlich optisch sehr stimmig. Klar könntest Du auf Heatkiller IV Copper Edition umsteigen, die sehen auch extrem geil aus und haben erheblich bessere Leistungswerte. ..
> 
> Btw: ist der linke CPU-Kühler falsch rum angeschlossen oder irre ich mich?



Der Headkiller ist klasse als POM , allerdings finde ich den "3" von Anfi-Tec klasse. Und es ist richtig das ein CPU Kühler falsch ist, was aber nicht wirklich ins Gewicht fällt!




NiXoN schrieb:


> na endlich, findet noch einer die AC Kühler so ansprechend, grad in solchen Projekten und dann auch noch iATX
> 
> Super Sache.
> Leider kann man die AC-Kühler nur auf Ref-Designs verbauen, das ist der große Haken an der Sache
> ...




Ich liebe Deutsche Wertarbeit ala Aquacomputer!!! Leider gab es diesen Kühler nie für die 970 (auch nicht auf Anfrage als Sonderfertigung!!!). Jetzt bekomme ich endlich meine Konfiguration mit Glas und der Aktiven Backplate die aber Modifiziert wird!!!!




DjangOC schrieb:


> Ich meinte AC macht auch Sonderanfertigungen.




Jein! Leichte Sachen ja aber sonst extrem teuer!!


----------



## Jbfem (12. Januar 2016)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 video card benchmark result - Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X5570 @ 2.93GHz,EVGA EVGA Classified SR-2


----------



## Jbfem (14. Januar 2016)

Update






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## JakPol (14. Januar 2016)

Die Heatpipe in Kupfer lackiert, das Schild, das die Heatpipe hält, schwarz lackiert?

Hast Du die Heatpipe durchgängig lackiert? Weil der Teil, der im Terminal steckt, ist doch in direktem Kontakt mit dem Wasser, oder? Ist der Lack da unbedenklich?


----------



## chischko (14. Januar 2016)

Alter Falter nettes Ding! Könntest Du mir nen bissl helfen und mir mal nen Link schicken zu dem Produkt?


----------



## JakPol (14. Januar 2016)

Das dürfte Aquacomputer kryographics fÃ¼r GTX 980 acrylic glass edition | GPU - KomplettkÃ¼hler | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany mit Aquacomputer Backplate fÃ¼r kryographics GTX 980, aktiv XCS | GPU - Backplates | GPU - KÃ¼hler | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany sein. IMHO dieeinzig sinnige Backplate und einfach schöne Ingenieurskunst. Ich persönlich ziehe die vernickelte Variante vor, aber die würde natürlich nicht in dieses Build passen.


----------



## Jbfem (15. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Headpipe entnickelt mit dem Dremel und wie immer Hochglanz poliert.  Der Edelstahl Deckel ist erstmal foliert, da ich sehen wollte ob schwarz besser passt als Kupfer. Ich habe ein netten User der mir die Platte in Kupfer galvanisieren könnte, doch ich denke es wird zu viel Kupfer werden?



Und mal ehrlich : Das ist doch wirklich schöner als der langweilige Ek Kühler   (Sorry EK! Der Kühler von euch hat ne sehr gute Leistung, aber leider Optisch langweilig   )


----------



## JakPol (15. Januar 2016)

Ich finde ja, ek ist das Apple der WaKü Welt. Viel Design, durchschnittliche Leistung, aber für das Design zahlt man extra. Und ich steh nicht auf dieses Design, mir gefallen watercool und aquacomputer deutlich besser. 

Das heißt, die Heatpipe war original Asia Kupfer und wurde dann vernickelt?

Bezüglich backplate: ich finde es so schwarz ein bisschen langweilig. Schwarze Fläche auf schwarzer Fläche setzt sich halt nicht an und wirkt ein bißchen so, als hätte es versteckt sein sollen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Ich würde zumindest irgendeinen Akzent drauf machen.


----------



## Jbfem (15. Januar 2016)

JakPol schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, ek ist das Apple der WaKü Welt. Viel Design, durchschnittliche Leistung, aber für das Design zahlt man extra. Und ich steh nicht auf dieses Design, mir gefallen watercool und aquacomputer deutlich besser.
> 
> Das heißt, die Heatpipe war original Asia Kupfer und wurde dann vernickelt?
> 
> Bezüglich backplate: ich finde es so schwarz ein bisschen langweilig. Schwarze Fläche auf schwarzer Fläche setzt sich halt nicht an und wirkt ein bißchen so, als hätte es versteckt sein sollen, aber es hat nicht geklappt. Ich würde zumindest irgendeinen Akzent drauf machen.



Jo die Headpipe war vernickelt und den Rest überlege ich mir noch


Überlege,......AHHHH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjangOC (16. Januar 2016)

also ich finds super, und finde so schwarz sehr cool, was mir jetzt nur gerade in sinn gekommen ist, en CU-Atom da reingefräst, Also, halt Protonen und Neutronen Haufen, und die Elektronenwolken, und deren immaginären Bahnen. Wäre eventuell noch en witziger Akzent.


----------



## Jbfem (17. Januar 2016)

Djangoc 

Ist das wirklich dein Ernst ?


----------



## DjangOC (18. Januar 2016)

Jop, ganz dezent, so maximal 1,5 - 3 cm gross.

So etwas Copper Atom Model Stock-Illustration | Getty Images


----------



## Jbfem (18. Januar 2016)

An sich ok ,doch Copperhead ist ein Tier


----------



## the_leon (18. Januar 2016)

Ja, dann mach den Schlangenkopf


----------



## chischko (18. Januar 2016)

DjangOC schrieb:


> also ich finds super, und finde so schwarz sehr cool, was mir jetzt nur gerade in sinn gekommen ist, en CU-Atom da reingefräst, Also, halt Protonen und Neutronen Haufen, und die Elektronenwolken, und deren immaginären Bahnen. Wäre eventuell noch en witziger Akzent.




dict.cc Wörterbuch :: copperhead :: Deutsch-Englisch-Übersetzung


----------



## JakPol (18. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte bisher auch, hier ginge es darum, dass Du Dir eben Kupfer in den Kopf gesetzt hast. Und zur Ehrverteidigung muss man ja auch sagen: es gibt nun wirklich _sehr_ viel Kupfer in diesem Build, aber absolut keinen einzigen Hinweis auf ein Reptil.


----------



## the_leon (18. Januar 2016)

Doch, schau mal alles nochmal durch.
Ich hab die Schlangen entdeckt.


----------



## VaultAvenger (18. Januar 2016)

Tolles Update, welchen Kupferlack hast Du denn benutzt? Ich glaube irgendwo stand es schon mal, aber bei 100 Seiten+ ???

Und was für Materialien kann man denn bei Deinem Kontakt verkupfern lassen?

Gruss Tim


----------



## Jbfem (19. Januar 2016)

Ich denke es wird in cu eloxiert  und alle Schrauben getauscht .


----------



## suumcuique (19. Januar 2016)

Da geht mir aber die Klappe auf
Geiles Teil. Mit kupfer wird sowieso viel zu wenig gemacht  Sehr schönes Projekt mit viel Liebe zum Detail


----------



## VaultAvenger (20. Januar 2016)

Habe es drüben im anderen Thread/Forum gefunden, es war Molotow Burner Kupfer. Habe ich tatsächlich schon selbst mal probiert. Ist aber nicht anähernd so glatt geworden wie bei Deinen Teilen. Habe immer so ein leichtes Grain in der Oberfläche selbst auf polierten Teilen.

Gibt es da vielleicht unterschiedliche Sorten von denen, mit und ohne Granulat?

Vielleicht sollte ich mal über ein Galvanikset nachdenken...

Gruss Tim


----------



## DjangOC (22. Januar 2016)

Jbfem schrieb:


> An sich ok ,doch Copperhead ist ein Tier



Das passt wohl zum Wetter, so glatt wie ich da jetzt ausgerutscht bin... 
Und ich hab das immer mit Kupfer Junkie interpretiert, so à la du hast nur noch Kupfer im Kopf.
Sry, jetzt verstehe ich aber, wieso du meinst, ob das mein ernst ist.


----------



## Jbfem (22. Januar 2016)

suumcuique schrieb:


> Da geht mir aber die Klappe auf
> Geiles Teil. Mit kupfer wird sowieso viel zu wenig gemacht  Sehr schönes Projekt mit viel Liebe zum Detail



Vielen Dank für deine Zeit dafür, das du mein Projekt angeschaut hast!



VaultAvenger schrieb:


> Habe es drüben im anderen Thread/Forum gefunden, es war Molotow Burner Kupfer. Habe ich tatsächlich schon selbst mal probiert. Ist aber nicht anähernd so glatt geworden wie bei Deinen Teilen. Habe immer so ein leichtes Grain in der Oberfläche selbst auf polierten Teilen.
> 
> Gibt es da vielleicht unterschiedliche Sorten von denen, mit und ohne Granulat?
> 
> ...



Also es ist wirklich der Molotov Burner CU ! Allerdings Primer ich alle Flächen vorher und danach Grundierung auftragen. Wenn alles Trocken ist, aus ca 30 cm großflächig das Objekt "Bestäuben " nicht direkt drauf!!!!!!!!! Wenn du zu viel Farbe aufträgst, wird es zu Dick und es passieren diese Läufer.
Da die Farbe recht empfindlich gegen Fett (Körperfett) ist, verwende ich "Plastik 70" zu versiegeln



DjangOC schrieb:


> Das passt wohl zum Wetter, so glatt wie ich da jetzt ausgerutscht bin...
> Und ich hab das immer mit Kupfer Junkie interpretiert, so à la du hast nur noch Kupfer im Kopf.
> Sry, jetzt verstehe ich aber, wieso du meinst, ob das mein ernst ist.



Djangoc

Klar bin ich ein Kupfer Freak . Doch wie manche wissen beeindrucken mich Giftschlangen und Krokodile schon mein Leben lang! Da ich in meiner Nähe den besten Zoo (Terrazoo Rheinberg) für Reptilien habe, bin ich öfter zum Fotografieren da. Ich finde die copperHead und die Basilisken Klapperschlage neben der Garbunviper am beeindruckendsten in der Tierwelt. So viel Kraft und etwas geheimnisvolles habe ich noch nie erlebt bei einer Foto Night im Zoo. Wenn du mit deiner Linse nur 20cm vor dem schnellsten und Tödlichsten Tier steht OHNE TRENN-SCHEIBE geht dir die Hose runter. So war es auch mit der copperHead! Meine Vernunft als Vater sagte das ein Gifttier mit Familie nix in der Wohnung zu suchen hat, doch irgendwie vermisste ich den Gift Kick

Also musste eine Alternative her und es war "copperHead" geboren.  Es war für mich immer der "andere Kick" etwas neues und einzigartiges zu erschaffen, immer das Perfekte ohne wenn und aber. Meine Messlatte ist durch mein Beruf sehr hoch und das war ja mein größtes Hindernis


----------



## Jbfem (11. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU-Z VALIDATOR


----------



## Jbfem (28. März 2016)

So wer seinen kleine Bruder sehen will hier gehts weiter :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/430578-worklog-copperhead-m3.html


----------



## NiXoN (28. März 2016)

ABO ist schon raus


----------



## Jbfem (2. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank an das Team der Pcgh! 
Copperhead 2.0 durfte in der Juni Ausgabe auf das Titelbild einer Store der Wakü Geschichte.

Echt ein tolles Gefühl sein Werk in einer Pcgh Print zu sehen !!!!


----------



## DjangOC (8. Oktober 2016)

Hi, jetzt haste ja doch noch zwei 6 Kerner verbaut, wunderbar!


----------



## Jbfem (8. Oktober 2016)

Nein copperhead ist schon lange verkauft da copperhead m3 in den Löchern stand


----------

